# البحث العلمي وواقع العمارة..... كيفية الخروج بالبحث للتفعيل... موضوع للنقاش



## دكتورة معمارية (9 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوتي المهندسين بشكل عام والباحثين بشكل خاص
واقع البحث العلمي بين النظرية والتطبيق
اسم رنان يصلح مسمى لدراسة ماجستير او دكتوراه
ولكنه هنا مجرد تساؤل
فلقد مررت وقرأت العديد من المشاركات التي تحوي استفسارا او تعليقا او تساؤلا او امل وجميع اجابتها موجودة بلفعل ومكدسة في الارفف للاسف بدون فائدة
فعن تجربتي بمصر 
لا استطيع ان اصف لكم عدد الابحاث الهائلة ( ولنتحدث عن موضوع العمارة فقط سواء التعليم المعماري او العمارة والعلوم الاخرى)التي تمتليء بها مكتبات الجامعات والمراكز البحثية في مصر ولا فائد مرجوة منها الا 
*ان يستفيد منها من يقوم بعمل بحث مشابه او مرتبط بالبحث السابق*
ويالها من سخرية
فكم من اموال واعمار واوقات وفرص اهدرت من اصحابها لاتمامها بكل جدية وحماس واخلاص لله لينفع باعمالهم الامة ولكن كيف يتم التفعيل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لا شيء
يقوم الباحث بتعليق جميع مخططاته في الحياه وموارده المادية لاستكمال درة حياته وبعد المناقشة يتم طباعة عشرات النسخ لتوضع بالمكتبات او للاهداء 
ولكن اين التنفيذ
هل توجد لجنة لتنفيذ توصيات البحوث
او الاستفادة من البرامج الخاصة بالحاسب والمطورة كدراسات تطبيقة لها
هل يتم الاستفادة من الاحصائات والبيانات وتفادي الاخطاء المشار اليها في البحوث
طبعا .................................... لا لا لا
فكله اصبح كلام في كلام الا ماقد يقوم به الباحث لو هيئت له الفرصة بتدريس جزء من بحثه للطلبة عندما يتم اسناد مادة اليه
ولكن هل هذا هو المطلوب من البحث العلمي
للاسف احب ان اشير ان الواقع جعل الهدف من البحث العلمي في الغالب هو الترقيااااااااااات فقط فقط فقط 
فهل من حل؟
من هنا ادعو الباحثين في الدول العربية بالتفكير اولا في كيفية ربط مراكز الابحاث وايجاد لجان مسؤولة عن تفعيل توصيات الابحاث ونشرها لدى الهيئات المختصة كل في مجاله..........
انا اعلم ان الكلام صعب وتنفيذه حلم ولكني انشاء الله على وشك الانتهاء من رسالة الدكتوراه واشعر باحسرة لمجرد تفكيري ان المستفيد منها قلة من الباحثين المهتمين بمجال دراستي او انشاء الله تدريسها كمادة جديدة ولكن ارغب في ان تصبح الفائدة اعم واشمل وان يكون بحثي متوفر للطلبة والباحثين في جميع الدول العربية والعكس بالعكس صحيح لخلق نوع من التواصل والربط في محاولة للاستفادة من نتائج وتوصيات البحوث
وعذرا للاطالة ولكن الموضوع فعلا مهم


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (9 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخت العزيزة دكتورة معمارية
لقد لمست الجرح كما نقول في مصر.....
للاسف نحن في معظم بلادنا العربية لا نقدر قيمة البحث العلمي....او بمعني أخر لا نضعه في اولياتنا، والفارق بيننا وبين الغرب الذي ندعي دائما انهم لنا بالمرصاد( وفي ذلك جزء حقيقي) انهم يقدرون قيمة العلم، ويضعون البحث العلمي اساسا للتقدم، ويرجعون اليه علمائهم وباحثيهم في كل الامور التي تتعلق بحياتهم.....وفي المانيا كمثال نجد شركة تجارية صناعية مثل فولكس فاجن تدعم البحث العلمي والباحثين والعلماء بميزانية محترمة، حتي لو وجهت هذه الابحاث الي اهدافهاـ الا ان النهاية تعود بالفائدة علي الدولة والتقدم الصناعي وتطوير نظم علمية وصناعية.....
اما نحن في بلادنا فنجد ان اكبر الشركات تفضل توجيه ميزانيتها الي فنان او فنانة من اجل عمل بعض الاعلانات التافهة المضحكة، بدلا من توجيه عشر تلك الميزانية لتمويل 50 بحث مثلا في مجال معين....
وقد طلبنا مرار وتكرار من رجال الاعمال في كثير من المؤتمرات والندوات رعاية باحثين، وتمويل ابحاثهم ولكن لا فائده.....يمكن رعاية مطرب او لاعب كرة او حتي راقصة ولكن باحثين.......لا يمكن.....

الواقع انني لا احب ان اكون متشائما لهذه الدرجة ، ولكن انها الحقيقة.....
وهناك كما ذكرت الالاف من الرسائل العلمية والبحوث الجادة والتي ضاع فيها عمر من قاموا بها ولكن لا يلتفت اليها، ولا يستفيد منها الا قلة قليلة من الباحثين والطلاب.....
وانا في رأيي ان الدولة هي المسئولة عن ذلك، فاذا لم يكن هناك قوانين صارمة علي تلك الشركات والمؤسسات بتوجيه جزء من ميزانياتها التي توجهها للدعاية والاعلانات للبحث العلمي وتمويل باحثين بل والاستفادة من ابحاثهم وتنفيذ ما يمكن من مقترحاتهم، كما يجب ان يكون للاعلام دور في توعيه المجتمع نحو اهمية البحث العلمي ودوره في تحقيق التقدم.....
وللحديث بقية باذن الله


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (12 نوفمبر 2007)

غريب جدا جدا
ان لا اجد اي ردود في هذا الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فهل يعني هذا ان المنتدى لا يحوي بين اعضاءه باحثين واكاديميين غير د احمد حسني
ام ان هذا من قلة الحيلة وفقد الامل؟
فالمطلوب هنا هو مناقشة اقتراحات يمكن من ةخلالها نقل البحث من الورق للواقع وربط مراكز الابحاث
فمن لديه تجربة مماثلة واستطاع حل هذه المشكلة فنرجو منه المساعدة 
والا فانا اقترح على من لديه السلطة في وزارات البحث العلمي
وخاصة في مصر
ان نفكر جديا في اسلوب الساعات المعتمدة للدراسات العليا وكيفية تحويل عدد الساعات في المواد المختلفة لدرجة علمية كالماجستير والدكتوراه كما تفعل الجامعات الغربية على حد علمي
فالهدف ليس عمل رسالة وانما دراسة مجموعة من المواد لعدد معين من الساعات تحدد حسب الهدف والدرجة ليحصل الباحث من خلال حضوره وابحاثه الدورية وقراءاته على الدرجة المطلوبة
هل هذا ممكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (12 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخت الكريمه الدكتوره معمارية ... 

الموضوع فعلا مهم جدا .. وضعف الحيلة قد يكون احد اسباب قلة الردود والمشاركات.

عموما .. ابدأ من ما انتهى به الاخ الكريم الدكتور احمد بإشارته الى المسؤول عن هذا الوضع الذي نعيشه .. فدور من هذا؟ 
ارى ان الجامعات لها مسؤولية كبيرة اتجاه هذا الموضوع .. فهي الارض الخصبة للبحوث وهي الحاضن الوحيد في عالمنا العربي اليوم للباحث والباحثين .. فماذا عملت الجامعات اتجاه بحوثها ودراساتها .. هل قامت اولا بتوجيه مواضيع البحث الى ما يخدمها في هذه القضية، بمعنى نحن في حاجة الى ثورة على واقعنا البحثي ونريد بحوثنا ان تخترق الواقع العملي والممارسات اليومية للمهن .. فلماذا لا نوجه معظم طاقات الباحثين الى اختيار مواضيع بحثية من شأنها تطوير الواقع الأليم وذلك بتعرضها لأفكار وحلول لمشاكل الممارسين في الواقع .. ثم دعم هذه البحوث بمتابعة تطويرها لتصبح منتجات برمجية او سلع يقدر المستفيد منها ان يسعى خلف اقتنائها.

الفكرة تكمن في ان اغلب البحوث الاكاديمية كتبت بصيغه اكاديمية وتحتاج الى اعادة صياغه في شكل آخر ثم تعرض على المستثمرين ومن يمكنه الاستفاده منها .. مثال لتوضيح الصورة .. اذا كان موجود على الرف بحث قدير يهتم بواقع البحث العلمي بين النظرية والتطوير .. فكيف يمكن لهذا البحث ان يخرج الى حيز التطبيق والتبني ان لم يصاغ الى عمليات واجراءات يمكن استدعاءها ثم تطبيقها لمن يهتم بالبحث العلمي مثل الجامعات والكليات وغيرها .. هنا اذا تم نقل هذا البحث الى شكل من اشكال الادوات الجاهزة للتطوير والتبني ثم التطبيق فهذا سيشجع المؤسسات العلمية لدعم هذا البحث ماديا للوصول الى نتيجه على ارض الواقع.
ويمكن لنا ان نقيس اي بحث علمي آخر توقف على الرف .. وذلك اولا لعدم مبادرة الباحث للسعي الى تطبيق بحثه في الواقع .. ثم بسبب تقصير الجامعه في مساعدته واستثمار موقعها في الاعلان عن البحث وتقديم عروض و سيمينار عنه لدى الشركات والمؤسسات والجهات المستفيده.

للاسف اغلب الجامعات في الوطن العربي تعاني من سبات طويل .. وتنتظر المستثمرين يأتون اليها ويطلبوا بحوثها وابداعاتها .. قبل فترة قريبة جدا في احد الجامعات البريطانية سمعت عن طالب دكتوراه والمشرف عليه قد ذهبوا لعمل عرض لبحثهم وعرض لامكانيات تطويره وعرض لسبل تطبيقه في الواقع لمجموعه من الشركات البريطانية .. فالشاهد هنا هو المبادرة .. ونحن نتكلم على جامعات بريطانية والتي تزخر بمئات البحوث العلمية التي نزلت ارض الواقع .. فما بالنا بجامعاتنا التي لا نكاد نسمع عن بحث وحيد تنازل عن الرف البهيج المعد له.

نعم الدور هو دور ادارة الكليات ودور الجامعات ومن فوقهم دور وزارات التعليم العالي .. فهم اولى الناس بصنع استراتيجية تنقلنا من الواقع المأساوي لبحوثنا الى اختراق جميع القطاعات. فبالله عليكم هل سمعتم باستراتيجية كلياتكم وهل عرضت عليكم سواءً كطلاب او اعضاء تدريس او باحثين؟؟؟ هل نقلت الصورة لكم لجامعتكم بعد اربع سنوات وثمان سنوات وستة عشر سنة واكثر .. ام ان لكل عميد رؤيته التي يطبقها خلال رئاسته لقسمه ثم يذهب وتذهب معه رؤيته والسبب ان الرؤيا غير متصلة ولكل عميد الحرية بأن يفعل ما يشاء كيفما يشاء ومتى يشاء .. ولا تقولوا لي هناك مجلس كلية .. فقد سئمت من الرؤيا القاصرة وعدم وجود استراتيجية عامه شامله يعمل العميد وجلس كليته من خلالها ويسعى لتنفيذ اهدافها اولا ثم تطبيق رؤيتهم واهدافهم في اطار الاستراتيجية العامه على مستوى الدولة ثم الجامعه ثم الكليات ثم الاقسام ... وآسف للتطوير آسف للإطالة...


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (12 نوفمبر 2007)

كذلك أنا سأبدأ من حيث انتهى الجميع.... 

المشكلة الحقيقة أو لنقل أن الأزمة الحقيقية التي يعاني منها العالم العربي والإسلامي على حد سواء، ليست أزمة بحث علمي مشتت الذهن بين النظرية والتطبيق. ولكن الأزمة الحقيقية هي أزمة في الأخلاق والولاء والانتماء وغياب الهدف المشترك الذي يجتمع عليه أبناء الأمة الوحدة أو الوطن الواحد. وهي مشكلة تتعلق بالتربية السلوكية التي يغيب عنها فقه المعاملات. ويشترك في تحمل هذه المسئولية البيت والمجتمع ثم الدولة.

غياب التربية السليمة التي تربي في الأجيال الإحساس بالمسئولية تجاه أمتهم وتحفزهم على روح البذل والعطاء والتضحية والإيثار، وكذلك غياب التربية التي تجعل للأجيال رسالة وقضية يعملون لأجلها، ويسخّرون كل طاقاتهم الإبداعية لتحقيقها... رسالة ذاتية تشبع لدى الفرد إحساسه بقيمته ودوره كعنصر فاعل في الحياة، وأنه ليس مجرد رقم في إحصاءات التعداد العام للسكان... ورسالة أخرى عامة تعمق إحساسه بأنه جزء لا يتجزأ من كيان أكبر هو مجتمعه وأمته، تقصيره في تحمل مسئولية قيادتها سيجعلها بالتالي عرضة للعواصف والتيارات وتلاطم الأمواج والرياح العاتية.

نتحدث عن: 
غياب القيم الأخلاقية المبنية على أسس سليمة.
غياب المعنى من وجود الإنسان في هذه الحياة.
غياب الرسالة الواضحة والتي يسمو بها الفرد لنيل رضا الله سبحانه وتعالى في الدنيا والآخرة.
غياب الخطط الإستراتيجية والأهداف لدى أفراد المجتمع، التي تحدد أبعاد ما يقومون به وكيف يؤذونه على أكمل وجه.
غياب الغاية من كل أمر يقوم به الفرد؟
كلها أسباب للكثير من الأخطاء والتجاوزات والتقصير والإهمال والتسيب وربما سببا في الكثير من المآسي التي تعاني منها أمتنا الإسلامية تحديدا والعربية تخصيصا.

سأدخل في بعض الأمثلة لتقريب الصورة/
1- مهندسا متخصصا في مجال ما، من العائلات المعروفة في مدينته، يتولى منصبا كبيرا في مؤسسة تعنى بالتراث المحلي، يقترح عليه رئيسه الأعلى دعم البحوث والدراسات والمشاريع التي يقوم بها طلاب الجامعات والدراسات العليا،التي يكون تراث هذه المدينة موضوعها... فيكون جوابه أننا لا نريد أن نميز بين طلبة المشاريع. فيموت هذا المقترح في مهده وتموت معه هذه المؤسسة..... ليس هذا فحسب، فقد استغل هذا المهندس وجوده على رأس أكبر إدارات هذه المؤسسة ليسهل أموره في التحضير للدراسات العليا ويصبح في غضون 3 سنوات فقط ، دكتورا وأستاذا في الجامعة.

2- مهندسا تتبناه مؤسسته وتصرف عليه الدولة ليصبح المتخصص الوحيد في مجاله الناذر على مستوى الدولة، تطلب منه مؤسسته بعد عودته أن يباشر في تقديم إسهامه في حل المشاكل التي تواجهها هذه المؤسسة مع موضوع اختصاصها، فيتلكأ ويسوّف ويتمارض ويقدم الأعذار ويضع العراقيل وشروط التعجيز، ثم ينتقل لمجال التدريس في مادة عفا عنها الزمن بعد دخول تقنية الكمبيوتر، ويأتي أجله ليموت وهو في أوج سنوات العطاء ويموت معه تخصص ناذر ومعهما تموت مدينته.

3- مهندسا آخر، بعد أن حضر رسالته العليا في مجال مفقود في مجتمعه، تقدم له مؤسسة خاصة فرصة العمل بها، وتقترح عليه الشروع في تقديم خبرته النظرية في هذا المجال من خلال تطبيقها على هذه المؤسسة الخاصة، فيتمنع ويتسكع ويقدم الأعذار، ثم يلتحق بالجامعة ليقوم بتدريس أي مادة تتاح له، ومعه تموت فرص تطبيق خبرته النظرية على مؤسسات مجتمعه.

وكما يقول الشاعر: نعيب زماننا والعيب فيبنا.... وما لزماننا عيب سوانا.

أغلب من يلتحقون بالدراسات العليا في عالمنا، ويتناولون جوانب مهمة في رسالتهم، يكون هدفهم في الغالب، الحصول على مكانة اجتماعية ووظيفية مرموقة تذر دخلا مجزيا فقط، مع تنزيه البعض من هذا الأمر وهم قلة.... والدليل أنهم وبعد نيل الرسالة، يتوقفون عن مواصلة البحث في الموضوع، وإذا طالبهم أحد ما أو جهة ما، بتطوير موضوع الرسالة أو تحويله إلى واقع ملموس،يتحججون ويماطلون. وهم في الغالب يشعرون أن مهمتهم إنتهت، وأن هذه الدراسات أصبحت من الماضي وقد استنفدت أغراضها ومهمتها.

وفي اعتقادي أن هناك فرص لا تعد ولا تحصى لهؤلاء البحاثة، لتحويل دراساتهم إلى واقع ملموس دون الحاجة لدعم من أي جهة كانت، وبإمكانهم استثمار هذه الدراسات من خلال توظيفها على المستوى الشخصي، وتحويلها إلى مصدر يدر عليهم أموالا طائلة، إن كان هذا هو هدفهم وهو في حد ذاته أمر لا يعيب.

أما على مستوى الدولة، فهي من خلال تواجد الأمثلة التي تحدثنا عنها في السابق ضمن كوادرها، فهم يشكلون عقبة أمام كل طموح هادف إلى الارتقاء بمؤسسات المجتمع.... وسأتحدث عن مثال واحد فقط،

4- مهندسا آخر تتاح له فرصة تولي قيادة مؤسسة تعنى بالتراث وثقافة المجتمع وتاريخيه، يقوم بإيقاف جميع نشاطات هذه المؤسسة وطرد كل العاملين بها من الذين كانت لهم إسهاماتهم الجليلة في هذه المؤسسة، وعندما سأله أحد مدراء إحدى إدارات هذه المؤسسة عن السبب في تعطيل الكثير من الأعمال..... ماذا تتوقعون الإجابة؟

أجاب وهو يضع يديه خلف رأسه ويضع قدما فوق الأخرى ويرمي بجسده إلى الخلف بقولة أصبحت مأثورة لمن هم على شاكلته : حصلت من الدولة على سيارة وهاتف نقال، كل مكالماته على حسابها وأداوم في العمل متى شئت، فلماذا وجع الرأس.... مات ضمير واحد، فماتت معه كل الضمائر.

الدولة أيضا ومن خلال مؤسسات الإعلام المختلفة والفضائيات التي تبثها أو تسمح ببثها على أقمارها أو تشترك في تمويلها، باسم العرب سات، وربما غدا سيبثونها تحت اسم الإسلام مات.... تسهم بدور كبير في نشر القيم الهدامة التي تروج للفساد وحب الذات والخيانة على كافة المستويات، لتتلقفها الأجيال وتتربى عليها، وتصبح مع الزمن قيمة راسخة في وجدانهم، تموت معها كل القيم الأخلاقية الأخرى.

وبعد ذلك نتحدث عن الآخر، لماذا ينتصر علينا دائما.... ولماذا نحن له خاضعون. ولماذا هو متقدم ولماذا نحن متخلفون!

آلا تعسا لقوم هذا حالهم.


----------



## معمارية سعودية (12 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم يا أختي (دكتورة معمارية)

بصراحة أنتي طرحت نقطة راااائعة جداً جداً .. وأنا شخصياً كنت أسأل نفسي هذا السؤال كل مرة أبحث فيها أو أقرأ في بحث دكتوراة أو ماجستير سابق ... 
ولن أضيف إلى من سبقوني في الردود في الأعلى (جزاهم الله خير) فقط كفوا ووفوا .. لكن لازلنا نحتاج إلى التطبيق ..

خلال دراسة الفلسفة في السنة الأولى للدكتوراة (وهو العام المنصرم)، كان هنالك ( Debate) بين مدرستين، الأولى يعتقدون أن البحث العلمي هو مجموعة (فلسفة) في النظريات وتبقى في مضمون الفكر فقط 
Intellectual

وهنالك مدرسة أخرى .. تقول يجب أن نربطها لأرض الواقع.. فما فائدتها لو لم نطبقها..


والآن عودة إلى صلب الموضوع بما أنني من المدرسة الثانية:
أبدأ بالنقطة الرائعة التي ذكرها أخونا جمال اللافي: 


> أغلب من يلتحقون بالدراسات العليا في عالمنا، ويتناولون جوانب مهمة في رسالتهم، يكون هدفهم في الغالب، الحصول على مكانة اجتماعية ووظيفية مرموقة تذر دخلا مجزيا فقط


 

وهذا للأسف واقع مرير ، في كل مرة أفتح بحث دكتوراة سابق (بالذات في السعودية) أتفاجأ أن البحث رائع جداً ويطرح حلول كثيرة لمشاكل ، ولكني لا أرى أية تطبيقات لها أبداً .. 

وبما أن مجالنا هو العمارة هنا ، فسأذكر هذا المثال:

من هو المسؤول عن العمارة بصفة عامة ؟
لنبحث عنهم .. فهم مربط الفرس
من هم المسؤولون عن التطبيق؟؟؟؟؟

البلدية <-- هذا عندنا في السعودية .. ولا أعرف في الدول الأخرى .. 
أعتقد هم من يجب أن نوافيهم بآخر المستجدات .... والإقتراحات .. ومن خلالهم نستطيع أن نحدث كود البناء ونطبق ما توصلنا له من خلال أبحاثنا ..
المؤتمرات الفعالة و (ليست الميتة والمكررة) لها دور فعال، ونحتاج الكثير الكثير من الوعي أيضاً للتطبيق .. وهنا نحتاج الإعلام بكل أنواعه..

نحتاج إلى التفعيل ...


وإلا .. ستبقى أبحاثتنا مجرد كلمات على ورق توضع في رفوف المكتبات ويعلوها الغبار ..

شكراً مرة أخرى يا عزيزتي .. وأدعو الله أن يوفقنا لما فيه الخير لوطننا العربي

أختك معمارية سعودية


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (12 نوفمبر 2007)

الواقع مؤسف ومرير، واحيانا غير مبشر بالخير، ولكن دائما هناك امل ، ودائما هناك فرصة، وكما يقولون قي الغربnever too late، اي ان مازالت هناك العديد من الفرص.....لقد بدأت بالفعل في مصر العديد من الجامعات بتحويل الدراسات العليا الي نظام الساعات المعتمدة، وهو نظام يساعد (من وجهة نظري) علي تحسن وتطوير النظم الحالية للدراسات العليا علي الاقل بصفة مبدئية.......
وما اشار اليه اخوتي أبو صالح وجمال هي امور محورية.....من المسئول.....ولماذا الانهيار.....
انا اميل بشكل ما الي كلام اخي جمال.....هناك انهيار في القيم...هناك تواكل...هناك تكاسل...ثم اضف الي كل ذلك هناك غياب لحافز مهم جدا لدي الكثير وعو الرغبة الحقيقية في التعلم وليس فقط التعليم.....وهناك فارق كبير جدا بين التعلم والتعليم....ما يحدث في كثير من بلداننا هي حالة من التعليم ومحصلتها:لا تعلم بضم اللام.....
نظام التعليم يحتاج للمراجعة في ظل حالة من الشفافية والاعتراف بالخطأ واقراره....لقد تركت الثانوية العامة من ما يقرب من 20 عاما ومن هذا الوقت وكل عام يوجد نظام جديد مختلف عما قبله.....بالله عليكم كيف سيقام المبني واساساته مهترءه.....كيف نطلب من باحث ان يفكر في نشر او تطبيق ما توصل اليه وربطه بالواقع وعدم ركنه علي الرف والمنظومة كلها فاسدة؟؟؟؟؟

ان مجتمعاتنا العربية نشأت وترعرعت علي الاستهلاك...في كل شيئ....لا توجد لدينا ثقافة الانتاج والابداع......لا توجد لدينا ثقافة الابتكار....الاختراع...الاكتشاف ......اللهم الا في بعض الاعمال الفنية....لا يوجد لدي طالب العمارة(كنموذج) رغبة في عمل شيئ متفرد وجديد....كل ما يريدخ هو الدرجة.....لا يوجد لدي الخريج رغبة لتطوير نظم او ابتكار شيئ جديد....كل ما يهمه هو مرتبه في نهاية الشهر وزيادته السنوية........
يا اخواني المنظومة كلها تحتاج للمراجعة......لابد من الاعتراف اولا بالخطا.......لابد من الصدق مع الذات.......

ساكتفي بهذا القدر من التشاءوم حتي تستطيع اختنا العزيزة الانتهاء من رسالتها......
واقول لها يوفقك الله ويتم رسالتك يالخير ان شاء الله


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (16 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة والاخوات الاكارم

لقد استوقفتني هذه المبادره من جامعة الملك سعود، ولا اعلم تواجدها في الجامعات الاخرى .. ارجوا قراءتها ثم النظر فيما ناقشناه وكيفية البرنامج المقدم من جامعة الملك سعود ...
برنامج كراسي البحث
الرسالة
تتحدد رسالة "كراسي البحث" في كونها وسيلة هامة من وسائل تعزيز البحث العلمي وتوليد المعرفة وتوظيفها للإسهام في التنمية الوطنية وتنمية جيل من الباحثين وطلاب الدراسات العليا. ويمكن أن يكون لكل كرسي بحث رؤية ورسالة محددة يتم العمل على تحقيقها من خلال أهداف الكرسي بحيث تتفق مع رؤية ورسالة الجامعة، وتلبي احتياجات الجهة الداعمة للكرسي.

الاهداف
يهدف برنامج كراسي البحث بجامعة الملك سعود (الجامعة) إلى:

1 - تعزيز ونشر ثقافة الابتكار والإبداع والتطوير في مختلف مجالات العلوم والمعارف الإنسانية. 
2 - المساهمة في تبوء الجامعة والمملكة مكانة عالمية متميزة في البحث والتطوير.
3 - دعم التنمية المستدامة والاقتصاد الوطني القائم على المعرفة.
4 - دعم الصناعات الوطنية لبلوغ العالمية عبر استخدام المناهج العلمية والنتائج البحثية ونقل وتوطين التكنولوجيا. 
5 - تنمية الشراكة المجتمعية مع الجامعة ودعم سبل التعاون بين الكفاءات في الجامعة ومختلف مؤسسات المجتمع لإذكاء روح البحث المؤسسي أسوة بالجامعات العالمية المرموقة.
6 - المشاركة في الإنتاج البحثي الوطني والعالمي، والإلمام بالتقنيات الحديثة ودعم حركة النشر العلمي لاسيما في الدوريات المتخصصة ذات السمعة العالمية لتحقيق أرضية مساندة لبرامج التنمية الوطنية.
7 - الاستثمار الأمثل لقدرات الجامعة من كفاءات بشرية متميزة وموارد المساندة المتطورة، واستقطاب علماء متميزين، وتحقيق الاستفادة القصوى من خبراتهم في جميع مجالات المعرفة.
8 - الإسهام في إثراء المعرفة الإنسانية بكافة فروعها.
9 - العناية بالدراسات الإسلامية والعربية والتوسع في بحوثها والعمل على نشرها.
10 - تنمية جيل من الباحثين وطلاب الدراسات العليا في المجالات المختلفة.

مصادر التمويل
لقد حظي هذا البرنامج بدعم ورعاية سامية كريمة من لدن خادم الحرمين الشريفين – حفظه الله – بتبرع كراسي بحث في مجال تقنية النانو وكذلك من سمو ولي العهد – حفظه الله – بتبرع كراسي بحث في مجال البيئة والمياه والدراسات الإسلامية المعاصرة، كما قدم عدد من أصحاب السمو الأمراء ورجال الأعمال والشركات والمؤسسات تبرعات لتمويل كراسي بحث في موضوعات مختلفة. وتتحدد مصادر تمويل كراسي البحث بما يلي :

1 - الجهات الممولة للكرسي، ويكون الحد الأدنى للتمويل على النحو التالي:

أ‌- بالنسبة للأفراد: السنة الأولى مليونا ريال، ومليون ريال سنويا لبقية فترة الكرسي والتي تمتد لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات.

ب‌- بالنسبة للشركات والبنوك والمؤسسات: السنة الأولى أربعة ملايين ريال، ومليونا ريال سنويا لبقية فترة الكرسي والتي تمتد لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات.

2 - التمويل المالي المقطوع للبرنامج لفترة زمنية محددة يتم الاتفاق عليها.
3 - ما يرصد لتمويل برنامج كراسي البحث من ميزانية الجامعة أو من وقف الجامعة.
4 - الدعم الذي يمكن أن يخصصه صندوق التعليم العالي لكراسي البحث.
5 - التمويل الذاتي المتعلق بجميع أنشطة الكرسي.
6 - التبرعات والوصايا والهبات والأوقاف.


إمتيازات ممولي كراسي البحث
تلتزم الجامعة بمنح الامتيازات التالية للجهة الداعمة لكرسي البحث :

1 - يحمل الكرسي اسم الداعم (سواء كان مؤسسة أو أفرادا).
2 - يوضع اسم الداعم في السجل الذهبي للجامعة.
3 - يوضع اسم الداعم في مختلف المختبرات والمساحات التي تخص الكرسي وأيضا في مختلف الفعاليات ذات العلاقة بالكرسي.
4 - يتم تكريم الداعم من قبل الجامعة.
5 - يستفيد الداعم من نتائج البحوث ذات العلاقة بالكرسي، إذا كانت لديه رغبة في ذلك.
6 - يوضع اسم الداعم مع رسالة شكر في جميع الأبحاث المنشورة في المجلات العلمية ومحاضر الندوات واللقاءات العلمية والكتب التي يتم إنجازها تحت مظلة الكرسي.
7 - يوضع اسم الداعم في براءات الاختراع التي قد تنتج عن الأبحاث التي يتم تنفيذها ضمن أنشطة الكرسي. 

المزيد والمزيد من المعلومات حول هذا البرنامج على الرابط التالي
الرابط

ولتحميل كتيب برنامج كرسي البحث .. عليك بالرابط التالي

الرابط


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*نعم لا نشك لحظة **في أن هناك جهودا تبذل من أجل الارتقاء بالبحث العلمي وتوجيهه نحو المسار الذي يخدم **النهضة العلمية في البلاد العربية والإسلامية. وما هذا العرض الذي قدمه أخونا**الكريم أبو صالح إلاّ تأكيدا على مصداقية هذه **الجهود**.*

*ما أريد التنويه إليه، هو ما يتم من إجراءات ما بعد **إنجاز هذه الرسائل والبحوث العلمية. إلى أي مدى ترعى الدولة علماؤها وتوفر لهم **الضمانات والحماية أيضا من تجاوزات يقوم بها العاملون في المؤسسات التي يلتحق بها**هؤلاء.... مصداقية في التعليم لا تواكبها مصداقية في المؤسسات العامة والخاصة، كمن **يملأ الماء في إناء مثقوب.*

*الوازع الديني **والأخلاقي، سطوة القانون ومحاسبته لكل من يحاول عرقلة سير النهضة العلمية، مصداقية**الرقابة الإدارية ونزاهة القائمين عليها**.*

*متابعة هذا الباحث بعد **إنجازه لرسالته وحصوله على الإجازة وبامتياز..... ماذا قدم بعدها**. *
*في أوربا تتم ترقية الأكاديميين بناء على حجم ونوعية وطبيعة وفائدة **البحوث التي ينجزونها خلال سنوات عملهم بالجامعات، ومن يتوقف عن مواصلة البحث يطرد منها .... في بلادنا تتم الترقية بتعاقب **السنوات، أي كل أربع سنوات، بغض النظر عما يقدم أو لا يقدم من إضافة **للمجتمع**.*

*هناك مكاتب استشارية في الجامعات، تؤسسها الدولة لمواصلة تطبيق الدراسات والبحوث العلمية وتقديم خبراتها للمجتمع والدولة.... يقف عليها أناس أكاديميين، يفتقرون للأهلية الأخلاقية والعلمية. يمارسون نشاطاتهم كأي مكتب استشاري روتيني. المهم الراتب المجزي والمكانة الاجتماعية المرموقة، والمصالح الخاصة التي تتحقق من خلال هذه المكاتب.*

*لا نريد التطرق إلى الاستثناءات، لأنها كقارب صغير في **محيط هائج. بقدر ما نريد التركيز على الواقع الذي يسيطر على مجريات الأمور، نريد **وضع مبضع الجراح على مواقع الألم والالتهاب، لنستأصل الأورام الخبيثة التي تعبث **بجسد الأمة ويتركها في حالة مرضية تعجز فيها عن النهوض للحاق بركب النمو التطور **والبناء**.*


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا على المشاركة وفعلا واقع اليم
اتمنى ان تفيدنا الساعات المعتمدة ونظام الكراسي او اي مسمى اخر لا يضيع مجهود الباحث وسنوات عمره وصحته وعلاقاته الاجتماعية هباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء منثورا
وفق الله الجميع


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (2 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل ونقاش جاد ،، يستحق الموضوع أن يُرفع للمزيد من المداولات حتى تتحقق الفائدة ،،
للدكتورة المعمارية ولجميع الزملاء الافاضل اللذين اشتركوا في نقاش هذا الموضوع ،، كل التحايا والتقدير.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (25 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم الدكتور فيصل الشريف على اهتمامك برفع هذا الموضوع للنقاش، وذلك لأهميته... ولكنه سرعان ما اختفى عن الصفحات الأولى قبل أن يفطن إليه أحد.

لهذا أقترح عليك أن يتم تثبيته كموضوع للنقاش خلال شهري رجب وشعبان. ​


----------



## معماريون (26 يونيو 2009)

هناك فرق كبير بين بحث علمي تريد ان تطبقه على ارض الواقع 
وبحث للدارسين شهادة الدكتوراه للحصول عليها 

اي بحث علمي مطلوب تفعيله ان يكون خلفه ممول لهذا البحث يرغب من خلاله
انتاج معين او مصدر دخول لشركته او جهه حكوميه لديها مشكلة ما تريد ان تعالجها


لذلك ارى ان تعمل الجامعات بالتعاون مع مصادر تمويل من خلال شركات او جهات حكوميه
لتشجع الباحثين في اختراع منتج معين مثلا منتج في البناء والمعمار منتج مواد حديثه تساعد على 
سرعة اداء التنفيذ في العماره والبناء استخدام مواد بناء معالجه وتقاوم بيئه معينه 


وجود البحوث على الرفوف تنتهي بوضع الدرجه العلميه


معماريون​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (26 يونيو 2009)

نعم، أتفق معك أخي الكريم معماريون، في أن هناك فرق بين بحث يقدم لنيل درجة الدكتوراه، وبحث آخر يقدم لجهة اعتبارية بهدف تطوير رؤية أو منتج أو حل مشكل نظري أو علمي.

فالآول يحقق غايته بنيل هذه الدرجة ويستنفد أغراضه عندها... والثاني يكتب له الاستمرارية حتى يحقق نتائج ملموسة ومادية على أرض الواقع، وتعم فائدته الجميع.

وحسب اعتقادي أن البحث الأول ينطبق عليه صفة طالب الدنيا، والثاني صفة طالب الدنيا والآخرة.

لهذا اتمنى أن نعي جيدا ماذا نريد من وراء سعينا الحثيث لإعداد دراسات أو بحوث، وهل هو لنيل مطلب دنيوي يتمثل في المكانة الاجتماعية والمكسب المادي، أم هو لتقديم خدمة للمجتمع والارتقاء به لمواجهة مشاكله المستعصية أو توفير خدمات أفضل أو فتح آفاق أرحب من المعرفة؟!

والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه علينا بإلحاح هو: *هل يمكننا من خلال تداولنا لهذا الموضوع هنا على صفحات ملتقى المهندسين العرب، من إحداث فارق في هذا الشأن، أم سيكون حوارنا حوله، حوار طرشان... ودوران في حلقة مفرغة، وخوض في موضوع جدلي، يقصر الوقت ويملأ الفراغ؟*
​


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (26 يونيو 2009)

فعلا .. كل الكلام السابق صحيح 100%
مع الاسف البحوث لدينا شيء شكلي .. وبصراحة مع احترامي لكل اصحاب الشهادات والدراسات العليا(وانا من ضمنهم) البحوث لدينا كأنها مجرد تقليد اجوف للغرب .. فهي لا تطبق .. والكل يبحث عن عناوين رنانة والكل يصبح منظرا بحثا عن الشهرة او غيرها من اسباب لاتمت بصلة الى معالجة مشكلة البحث .. والذنب ليس ذنب الباحث .. فالتنافس في مجال العمل والسعي للوصول الى اعلى درجة وظيفية شيء مشروع وهذا على الاغلب هو الهدف من اجراء البحوث في الوقت الحالي لدينا في دولنا العربية .. 
وهاهي سنوات من البحوث تهدر على رفوف المكتبات كما تفضلت الاخت دكتورة معمارية سابقا .. 
برأيي الحل الوحيد لهذه المشكلة هي ان تتخصص جامعات معينة فقط بالبحوث وان تكون هذه مؤسسات اهلية ليصبح للبحث قيمة مادية حقيقية ..فلا يقوم بحث الا على اساس مشكلة حقيقية .. 


> والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه علينا بإلحاح هو: هل يمكننا من خلال تداولنا لهذا الموضوع هنا على صفحات ملتقى المهندسين العرب، من إحداث فارق في هذا الشأن، أم سيكون حوارنا حوله، حوار طرشان... ودوران في حلقة مفرغة، وخوض في موضوع جدلي، يقصر الوقت ويملأ الفراغ؟


هذا يعتمد على الاعضاء ..ربما هنالك من له سلطة تخوله احداث تغيير .. ولكن بصراحة لا اتصور...
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## mohamed2009 (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه
صراحه وفي البدايه موضوع قيم جدا ولا يستطيع احد ان يوفيه حقه لكن في الواقع المشكله فينا هي عدم وجود مؤسسه مستقله تعمل على تطوير ومنهجيه البحوث وعرض هذه البحوث على لجان متخصصه وابراز النقاط الهامه فيها وتقديمها للجهات المعنيه او لاصحاب الشركات والمؤسسات الخاصه ليتم تطبيقها عمليا والاستفاده منها.
حيث ان معظم البحوث التي ودعوني ان اعبر بهذا اللفظ تأرشف على ارفف الجامعات والمؤسسات الاكاديميه هي بحوث نظريه تخلو من التطبيق بعكس البحوث العالميه التي اطالعها فانا اجد ان معظم هذه البحوث هي حالات تطبيقيه ولا اجزم ولكن اقول ان اكثر من سبعين بالمائه من هذه البحوث يتم الاستفاده منها وتطبيقها بشكل كامل ويمكن الاضافه عليها.
لذلك اقول تنقصنا مؤسسه جامعه تدير هذه البحوث وتشرف عليها وتكون قدر الامكان بحثيه تطبيقيه ويتم عرضها على الدوله والمؤسسات والاستفاده منها.
وبارك الله فيكم على المواضيه المميزة
اخوكم المهندس محمد ابوابراهيم


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (27 يونيو 2009)

تحية تقدير وشكر للأخت الفاضلة معمارية من بغداد على شجاعتها الأدبية، والشكر موصول لأخي الكريم م. محمد أبو إبراهيم

حسب اعتقادي أن موضوع البحث العلمي يعتبر مسألة شخصية، وقد تكون في الغالب هم فردي يمارسه شخص ما شغوف بالبحث العلمي ومواصلة الاكتشاف أو التحليل لمسألة أو موضوع يشغل باله وتفكيره، بل ويقض مضجعه ويمنع عن عينيه النوم في غالب الأحيان، ولا يهدأ له بال ويستريح له خاطر حتى يصل إلى نتيجة حاسمة في موضوع بحثه... ولنا في تجربة توماس أديسون خير مثال على ذلك بالنسبة للعصر الحديث، وعلماء المسلمين الأفداد الذين أناروا العالم ببحوثهم واكتشافاتهم العبرة والدليل الشافي والوافي.

أما فيما يتعلق بمراكز البحث العلمي، فهي في أوربا في الغالب تخضع لشركات خاصة، يشرف عليها أناس إمتهنوا البحث العلمي، قبل أن يفسحوا المجال لأقرانهم ليمارسوه ضمن إطار مؤسساتي.

لهذا كان سؤالي في مشاركتي السابقة، ولهذا أردت التركيز على مسالة المبادرة الفردية ودور الفرد في مشاركتي هذه.

*​


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرا للجميع على اعادة فتح النقاش في هذا الموضوع بعد ان اندثر مع الايام
واحب ان اضيف الى ان امكانيةاحداث تغيير جذري بالطبع لن تتم داخل جدران المنتدى ولكنها تتم بشكل يومي بطريقة غير مباشرة من الباحثين انفسهم وخاصة اذا كانت لهم الصلة بالمجال التعليمي سواء معماري او غيره
فمن تجربتي الشخصية
ارى ان الهدف الاساسي من البحث العلمي هو الوصول لحل مشكلة لم تحل سابقا او يتم حلها باسلوب جديد يتميز عن غيره لاسباب منطقية عن طريق اتباع الاسلوب العلمي في البحث والنقض وانشاء الفرضيات الى ان يصل الى نتيجة البحث سواء امكن تطبيقها عمليا او لا

ولكن تبقى فائدة عظيمة غير مرئية ولكني ارى انها لا تقل اهمية عن تطبيق البحث الا وهي:
ايجاد عقول علمية قادرة على خوض هذه التجارب والتفكير بها بطريقة مسلسلة علمية للوصول للنتائج المرجوة
وبالتالي فان تأثير هذه العقول على الطلبة بشكل مباشر قادر على اعادة صياغة اسلوب تفكير هذه العقول النضرة والشابة
ودعونا اخوتي نامل ان من هذه العقول سينبع نور جديد قادر- مع التطور ومع توفر الظروف المحيطة سواء مادية او معنوية - على انتاج العديد من البحوث المعدة للتطبيق
ولقد لمست بداية ظهور امل في ان تتبنى بعض الشركات بعض من هذه العقول في "مصر تحديدا" وذلك بطرح مجال تحتاجه الشركات ومساعدة الباحثين للوصول لنتيجة تفيد الشركة والباحث
هل نجحت التجربة ام لا؟؟؟ هذا ما ننتظر ان تثبته الايام

ولكنني طرحت هذه الرؤية الان بشكل مختلف من وجهة نظر رؤية النصف الممتليء من الكوب
وانا عن نفسي واحدة ممن اعدوا الرسائل ولم تجد لها مجال للتطبيق حتى الان... سواء لتقصير شخصي او خلل منظومة

ولكني سعيدة بالطريقة التي اثر فيها البحث على طريقة تفكيري مع قدرتي على نقل هذا التغيير الى الطلبة وتاثرهم بنا
وهذه امانه يراد بها الدنيا والاخرة..... وليس الدنيا فقط كما اشار الزميل سابقا

فلتكن النية الان هي خلق العقول الشابة الجديدة المحبة للبحث والقادرة مع وجود شبكة النت بتوسع وتدريبها على التفكير العلمي المنهجي لحل المشكلات

مين عارف جايز يطلع واحد من هولاء الطلبة.... اسحاق نيوتن جديد .... وسيظل ما علمناه له صدقة جارية
وهذا هو المتاح في ايدينا الى ان يتم تطوير المؤسسات العلمية في بلادنا
فدعونا لا نتخلى عنه
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 يونيو 2009)

بداية، أود الترحيب بعودتك الميمونة للملتقى، أختنا الكريمة دكتورة معمارية، ونحمد لهذا الموضوع بعد الله أن كان سببا لهذه العودة.

بالنسبة لإمكانيات التغيير الجذري من خلال هذا الملتقى، تتم من خلال تبادل الحوار وتعميق النقاش حول إشكاليات البحث العلمي في عالمنا العربي، والسبل الكفيلة بالنهوض بالأمة من كبوتها أو غفلتها... هذا الحوار الذي يرتقى لمرحلة تبادل الخبرات والآراء وطرح السبل والوسائل الممكنة ومحاولة أو الاجتهاد من طرف كل المشاركين في تطبيق النتائج التي سيصل إليها هذا الحوار، حتى ولو على المستوى الشخصي.

فكما أشرت في مداخلة سابقة أن مسؤولية النهوض بالأمة هي مسألة فردية، فالرسالات السماوية حملها إلى العالم أفراد، نهضوا بأعبائها وتحملوا مسؤولياتها... كذلك فيما يتعلق بالعلوم والأفكار والاكتشافات والاختراعات، كلها تمت بجهود فردية، وبالتالي فقضية إلقاء العب على الآخر وانتظاره ليقدم لنا الحل أو يأخذ بيدنا، هي ضرب من العبث، الذي لم يحدث ولو مرة في تاريخ الحضارات الإنسانية.

لهذا وجب علينا كأعضاء في ملتقى المهندسين العرب، أن نجعل من هذه القضية هاجسنا المشترك، الذي نجتمع حوله لنتحاور ونتشاور ونطرح الحلول ثم نقوم بتطبيقها، كل حسب ظروفه وإمكانياته... لنعاود بعدها الحوار والتشاور من خلال عرض ما تم تجربته من أفكار وما وصلت إليه من نتائج.

وهكذا حتى تنهض أمتنا من جديد، وتنفض عنها غبار الكسل والتسويف وطرح الأعذار، فيما لا يقبل العذر.

وللحديث بقية​


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (30 يونيو 2009)

الاخ المهندس جمال الهلالي 
شكرا ع الترحيب
احب ان اوه الى ان رايي لايقلل من اهمية ودور المنتدى
ولكني احببت ان الفت الانتباه للدور الاخر الذي يصيغه الباحث العلمي في عملية انشاء العقول المفكرة وكونه لا تقل عن تطبيق البحث العلمي
وهذا كاحد سبل التغيير المتاحة للجميع
وشكرا لمروركم الكريم


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 يونيو 2009)

بداية، أرحب بك مجددا أختي الكريمة، دكتورة معمارية، وأوكد على أهمية ما طرحته من أفكار وتجارب شخصية، أراها جد متميزة، وأتوقع أن يكون لها صدى كبيرا على كل من إطلع عليها، وأمعن التفكير في محتواها... وبارك الله فيك، على كل مساهمة تضيفينها لهذا الموضوع وغيره من المواضيع التي حملت توقيع *دكتورة معمارية*... وهذا الكلام ليس مجاملة، بقدر ما هو إعتراف وامتنان لدور أكاديمية حملت درجة الدكتوراه، ولم تركنها تحت مقاعد الدراسة، بل خرجت بها إلى الحياة العملية وأرادت أن تتشاركها مع كل إخوتها وأخواتها في كل ربوع العالم العربي.

مثلما أتأسف على كل من حمل الدال، وأنزوى بها على نفسه، وكأنه يخشى أن تتخطفها الأيدي أو تتقادفها الأرجل بعيدا عنه... متناسيا أن هذه الجوهرة يزداد تألق بريقها كلما عم نقعها الجميع.

وبعد،
ما أود التأكيد عليه من خلال مشاركتي السابقة، أن ملتقى المهندسين العرب هو جزء من كل متكامل، وهو منبر يلتقي من خلاله المهندسين العرب- كل في مجال اختصاصه- ليتحاوروا ويتشاورا. 

وحرصا على أن يؤدي هذا المنبر دوره ورسالته، فقد إرتأت إدارة الملتقى- من خلال فهمي لرسالتهم التي حرصت الإدارة دائما على أن تكون واضحة ومقرؤة ومتجددة- على أن تجعل من هذا الملتقى فرصة كبيرة لجميع الأعضاء المنتسبين إليه ليفتحوا آفاق رحبة أمام بعضهم البعض، من خلال الأفكار والتجارب التي تطرح.

وقد كان الهدف من التركيز على دور الملتقى في كل القضايا التي تعرض هو التنبيه إلى أهمية الدقائق والساعات التي يقضيها المهندس داخل أروقة هذا الملتقى، وكيفية استغلاله لها في تعميم الفائدة وتحقيق مكاسب تعود عليه بالفائدة في ممارسته المهنية أو الأكاديمية... وإلاّ ما فائدة هذه المواضيع التي تطرح، إن لم يكن الهدف منها أن إحداث فارق في حياتنا وممارستنا المهنية أو الدراسية.

كذلك ما هو الغرض من طرح مثل هذه القضايا المستعصية في بعض الأحيان، إن لم يكن الهدف هو الوصول إلى طرح حلول ولو جزئية لها.

لا أعتقد أن إدارة الملتقى تريد فرض وصايتها على أحد، ولكنها أيضا لا تريد لهذا الملتقى أن يكون محطة عابرة، يمر بها المهندس دون أن يحصد نتائج أو يحقق مطامح، أو يرجو فائدة.

لهذا أعيد تكرار طرح سؤالي وبإلحاح أكبر هذه المرة/
هل يمكننا من خلال تداولنا لهذا الموضوع هنا على صفحات ملتقى المهندسين العرب، من إحداث فارق في هذا الشأن، أم سيكون حوارنا حوله، حوار طرشان... ودوران في حلقة مفرغة، وخوض في موضوع جدلي، يقصر الوقت ويملأ الفراغ؟

سأنتظر مشاركة الجميع في الإجابة عن هذا السؤال... وما التوفيق إلاّ من عند الله.


----------



## أبو زياد (30 يونيو 2009)

الأخت الكريمة "دكتورة معمارية" ، أخي العزيز وزميل المنتدى الرائع جمال الهمالي اللافي ، الأخوة المشاركون في هذا الموضوع أحيي الجميع بعد غياب إلى يومين مضيا فقط وكم سعدت بهذا الحوار وتلك الجدية كما عهدت فيمن شارك فيه وأيضاً كما يقول الدكتور أحمد رضوان في بدء النقاش فقد مس الجرح

كانت أبحاثي وما أقوم به خارج النطاق الأكاديمي خلال فترة عملي بالجامعة بتوفيق من الله مترابطة أقوم بتطبيق ما أباحثه ثم أدخل نتائج تطبيقاتي كمدخلات في أبحاثي مرة أخرى وهكذا .. وأتيحت لي بعد الدكتوراة التقدم لمسابقة شباب الباحثين التي أعلنت عنها الإدارة العامة للبحوث العلمية بجامعة القاهرة وتم اختيار مشروعي البحثي للتطبيق ، وفعلاً تم التطبيق على قريتين من قرى الجيزة بمصر وفي ذات الوقت طرح مشروع تجريبي لتنمية القرى وهو الذي تم تعميمه حالياً وأعتقد أن ما من مخطط أو طالب تخطيط حالياً في مصر إلا وله عمل في هذا المشروع ، وعندما حاولت أن تطبق ما كنت قد درجت على تطبيقه فوجئت بوجود توجهات سياسية تحكم التحليلات والمخرجات وتلوي ذراع الموضوعية وكان الله في عون زملائي فبعضهم ذهب إلى التشكيك في مدى مشروعية المشاركة في هذا المشروع 

ومن خلال تلك التجربة ألفت النظر إلى أن مشاركاتي التطبيقية قبل تجربة القرى كانت من خلال منظمات وهيئات أجنبية وكان مشروع القرى هو أول عمل يسند لي من خلال مشروع حكومي ، وكان لابد من وضع أولوياتي حتى أستطيع أن أقرر توجهي : هل أغار على أبحاثي العلمية أو أغار على طموحاتي المادية أم أدخل في تلك المساحة الرمادية بين البحث والتطبيق حيث يقدم من البحث ما يفي بمتطلبات وأهداف التطبيق وأصحابه ويقدم من التطبيق ما يفي بجلب الاحتياجات الشخصية ، والمعادلة صعبة يعيشها البعض على الحد الذي يقنع به نفسه أن ليس بالإمكان أحسن مما يجري أو كان
لقد أتيحت لي فرصة أحمد الله عليها ولا أدعي أنني سعيت لها هرباً من ذلك المناخ وإنما هي رحمة من الله انتشلتني من الخوض في تلك المساحة الرمادية حيث توجهت إلى المملكة السعودية في مشروع لتخطيط إحدى المدن وبعد أن وضعت المخطط مع زملائي في المشروع الذي كنت أديره وما أن انتهيت منه حتى وجدت البلدية تبدأ في تنفيذه فأخبرتهم ضاحكاً بأن لهم فترة ضمان قدرها خمسة سنوات ثم ذهبت إلى مدينة أخرى ومشروع آخر
وبعد مرور أكثر من سنة اتصلوا بي وذكروني بالضمان الشفهي وأنهم يحتاجون لي في استشارة ، وذهبت ورأيت بأم رأسي نتائج عملي على أرض الواقع وتحاورت معهم وقدمت المشورة المطلوبة ، وقدمت استقالتي لجامعة القاهرة

وبدون الخوض في الأسباب ، فلعلكم تدركونها من خلال القصة ، فقد توجهت بكل قوتي لدراسة إدارة المشروعات وسعيت بالبحث والدراسة حتى أصبحت عضواً عاملاً في جمعيات علمية دولية عريقة وشعرت بقيمة ما أبحثه من خلال تطبيقه وتقديم المشورة التنفيذية في إطار نتائجه ومدارسته ومناقشته مع المسئولين التي ارتقت بي الأيام حتى أكون مستشارهم في المملكة هنا ، حيث يسعى الجميع ما بين كافة المشاكل المتنوعة والمعروفة والطبيعية والمقبولة إلى العمل على أسس ومعايير قويمة والسعي إلى تطبيق سليم والتعلم ثم التعلم ثم النهم في الفهم والإدراك

من خلال ما تقدم من تجربة ومع اعتذاري للإطالة فإن بعض المشاكل الأساسية تكمن فيما يلي:
الجامعة لا تقوم بدورها في اختيار توجهات علمية للبحث تفيد الواقع المؤلم الذي نعيشه (ليس هناك جامعة عربية بين الخمسمائة جامعة الأولى ضمن الترتيب الدولي للجامعات)
الجمعيات العلمية (المزعومة على مستوى الدول العربية جميعها) لا تقوم بدورها الحقيقي في دعم البحث العلمي أو إذا كان منها ما له انتاجاً علمياً قيماً فهي لا تقوم بدورها المطلوب منها في تسويق البحث العلمي 
ليس هناك إدارة للبحث العلمي حتى على مستوى البحث ذاته ، فما هو الفارق بين البحث والمشروع البحثي والدراسة
هناك أيضاَ مسئولية على إدارة المشروعات في الشركات والمكاتب والمؤسسات من حيث اعتمادهم على بحوث المشروعات وبحوث العمليات وبحوث التطوير وما إلى ذلك من بحوث وأبحاث
هذا كله يشمله قلة الوعي بمدى أهمية البحث ونتائجه المباشرة على مستويات الإنتاج أو مخرجات المشروعات سواء كانت معمارية أو تخيطيطية أو في أي مجال

إن التوجه الذي يدعو له أخي جمال الهمالي جدير بأخذه ليس بعين الاعتبار وإنما بيد التنفيذ ، إنني يا أخي على استعداد لعمل مشابه لما أشارك به في محافل دولية من سعي نحو تشجيع للبحث وتسويق نتائجه وتقديم المشورة فيه والعمل على تطوير القدرات الذاتية في المجال التطبيقي للبحوث العلمية من خلال عمل يدعو له منتدانا ويرعاه كما تقوم به بعض الجمعيات الدولية ومن خلال مواقع تخصص لذلك وتتبعها على الإنترنت ولكن ينشرون أيضاً ما يشاركون به تطبيقياً وفعلياً وما يصلون إليه من مساهمات ومشاركات بل وأصبح بعضهم جمعيات مانحة من خلال عمل دؤوب وراء أهداف نبيلة واحترام ذاتي لما يؤمنون به
نعم .. نحن لا نحتاج لما نؤمن به .. بقدر ما نحتاج إلى شجاعة للعمل من أجل ما نؤمن به


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (1 يوليو 2009)

تحياتي لك اخ ابو زياد
فلقد اعطيتنا بصيص الامل الذي نحتاجه
وانه كما قالت المقولة وحفظناها من طفولتنا
من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد
فبارك الله لك فيما انجزت وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
ولكن ما اصابني بخيبة الامل هو "وقدمت استقالتي لجامعة القاهرة"
فهنا مربط الفرس
المعادلة الصعبة كما اشرت
التعليم الاكاديمي والاستمرار في العطاء المجدود بالظروف والامكانيات
ام الانطلاق في عالم الواقع وترك مجال التعليم
لا شك انه لاغنى عن احد منهما ولكن التوفيق اولا واخيرا من الله
ادعوا من الله ان يعيننا في الاختيار السيلم للطريق المناسب لقدراتنا وامكانياتنا في العطاء
لقد حمسني كلامك كثيرا رغم ان ابحاث التخطيط اقدر على التنفيذ من معظم ابحاث التصميم والتي تعتمد غالبا على الفلسفة
وارغب ان اوضح دور الجامعات حاليا في الرغبة في مواكبة هذه الفكر
وهذا عن طريق ايجاد فرص لشباب الباحثين لتمويل وتسويق الابحاث عن طريق لجان مصرية اجنبية مشتركة
وقد خرج البعض منها الى النور
ولكن هذا الحوار ياخذنا في مسار اخر للاسف وهو
حال الباحث الاكاديمي في دولنا العربية 
هل هو قادر على العطاء والاختراع والتفكير السليم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالطبع نعم
والدليل تفوق العرب في الدول الاوربية اذا وجدوا الفرص والدعم
ولكن في بلده يقف مكتوف الايدي بين بحثه العلمي,,, ترقيته,,, اضافته للعلم,,,نشر الابحاث كعمل روتيني للترقية,,,, التزاماته المادية الطبيعية ككل البشر
واذا لم تتوافر المادة فهذا بلاشك يؤثر بالسلب عل البحث ومضمونه وجودته وغيرها
ولاارغب ان يتم نقاش هذا الوضع ضمن موضوعنا لان الكلام فيه يطول
ولكني احببت ان اضيف ان من مشاكل البحث العلمي الاساسية :
عدم النظر للباحث العلمي واحتياجاته المادية والمعنوية وبالتالي اذا بني الاساس ضعيف فالمبنى قابل للانهيار

واحب ان ارفق للمشاركين دعوة لمن يحب لاستكمال احاث الدكتوراه في دولة الامارات بمنحة مجانية اتمنى ان تكون مبنية على ما نقص من اسس ذكرت سابقا
وتمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق
وتحية خاصة للاخ ابو زياد لما اشاعه من جو تمتفائل بين الاعضاء
وجزاك الله خيرا
وارجو ان يستمر نصحك لنا .... فنحن في هذا المجال نتمنى ان نكون تلامذتك


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (2 يوليو 2009)

IMPORTANT INFORMATION FOR PROSPECTIVE PH.D. STUDENTS at the UNITED ARAB EMIRATES UNIVERSITY
The United Arab Emirates University announces the establishment of a new Ph.D. program for qualified Emiratis and a number of expatriate students. The program will begin Fall 2009 and it is anticipated that up to 20 students will be admitted this first year.
I. GENERAL INFORMATION
1. All Ph. D. students must be full time students.
2. All Ph.D. students will be supported by a scholarship that will include:
a. A monthly tax free stipend of 10,000 AED
b. University provided furnished housing
c. Health insurance for student, spouse and up to three children
d. Textbooks will be provided
e. Annual round trip air tickets to home country for student, spouse and up to three children(for expatriate students)
3. Tuition will be charged for the Ph.D. program on a credit hour basis and all admitted students will be eligible to receive sponsorships of tuition. Students admitted to the Ph.D. program who do not receive external sponsorships will be eligible for University sponsorship of tuition charges.
4. The expected duration of the Ph.D. program will be 3-4 years post Bachelor’s degree or 2-3 years post Master’s degree
5. The program will consist of at least one year’s graduate level course work, passing of a qualifying examination and successful completion of a dissertation.
6. The exact nature of a Ph.D. students’ program will be prepared by the host department and approved by the Board of Graduate Research Studies.
7. Fields available for study include all areas currently presented by the faculties and colleges at UAEU. Discipline field names will be used such as chemical engineering, physics, history, etc.
II. ADMISSION REQUIREMENTS
1. Minimum GPA Expectation:
a. If post Bachelor degree entry – 3.5 out of 4.0 for final 60 credit hours
b. If post Master’s degree entry – 3.5 out of 4.0 for Masters Course work.
2. Minimum TOEFL score – 575 expected
3. GRE scores will be considered; GMAT scores for Business will be considered. These scores are not required but will strengthen the application.
4. Two letters of recommendation are required
5. After receipt of the completed application form and supporting information as outlined in the next section, an application proposal will be prepared by host department and will require the approval of the department chair and college dean. This proposal will include a statement of personal goals from the candidate and a description of the proposal program of work.
6. The proposal will be considered by the Board of Graduate Research Studies and a recommendation made to the Provost who will make the final decision as to acceptance into the program.
7. Each of the following will be considered in reaching a decision whether or not to approve enrollment and the proposed course of study:
a. Candidates suitability, academic achievements and potential
b. Suitability and research record of supervisor and, if applicable, co-supervisor(s)
c. Suitability and research record of thesis advisory committee membership
d. Department facilities or their equivalent
e. Proposed coursework, including learning outcome goals
f. Proposed thesis topic or general area of research(exact topic may be approved later)
g. Eligibility and admission to the Ph.D. program are independent of the applicant’s tuition sponsorship.
III. APPLICATION PROCEDURE
1. Candidate must complete and submit the online application form that may be found at www.uaeu.ac.ae/PhD
2. Candidate must have official transcripts of all university work sent directly from the appropriate universities to Office of Admissions, UAE University, P.O. Box 17555, United Arab Emirates(use of express mail suggested).
3. Official score reports of the TOEFL, (GRE and/or GMAT) should be sent to: Office of Admissions, UAE University, P.O. Box 17555, United Arab Emirates.
4. Two letters of recommendation should be sent to UAE University, P.O. Box 17555, Office of Admissions, United Arab Emirates.
5. Selected candidates may be invited to UAEU for an interview. Some candidates may be interviewed via a video conferencing system.
6. Applicants are urged to contact the college and/or the department in which they would like to study and discuss their application.
IV. CONTACTS
Applicants are encouraged to contact the following individuals for further information about specific areas:
• College of Business and Economics
Professor David Graf, Dean
[email protected]
• College of Education
Dr. Abdulla Al-Za’abi Assistant Dean for Research and Graduate Studies
[email protected]
• College of Engineering
Dr. Ali Almarzouqi, Associate Dean for Research and Graduate Studies
[email protected]
• College of Law
Dr. Shadi Murtada
[email protected]
• College Humanities and Social Sciences
Dr. Ateeq Jakka, Assistant Dean for Research
[email protected]
• College of Science
Dr. Abdulmajeed Saif M. Al-Khajah, Assistant Dean for Research
[email protected]
• College of Food and Agriculture
Professor Ghaleb Hadrami, Dean
[email protected]
• College of Information Technology
Dr. Boumediene Belkhouche, Associate Dean
[email protected]
• College of Medicine
Prof. Mohamed Yousef Hasan, Vice Dean
[email protected][/LEFT

عذرا للاطالة ولكني لم استطع رفع الملف ... فرايت انه من الافضل وضعه كما هو.... ارجو ان يفيدكم]​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (2 يوليو 2009)

أخي الكريم/ الدكتور أبو زياد

بداية، أشكر لك كلماتك الجميلة في حقي، وهو دليل كرم ومنبت طيب،

لقد أبحرت بنا أخي الفاضل، من خلال سردك المتميز لتجربتك العملية مع البحث العلمي لتحط رحالك في أربع محطات مهمة،

المحطة الأولى/ 
وهي من أهم الإشكاليات التي تواجه الباحث، وهي التوفيق بين المطلب المادي والمطلب العلمي... بين الأنا والمجتمع... بين المصلحة الشخصية والمصلحة العامة... بين حمل الرسالة أو حرقها.

وأعتقد من خلال ما تفضلت به أنك أخترت التوفيق بينهما، وربحت الإثنين معا، دون أن تقع في دائرة الرمادي ودون أن تضطر لحرق الرسالة.

المحطة الثانية/
تمحورت بين التعليم الأكاديمي والممارسة العملية... فأنت كنت أستادا في جامعة القاهرة، واليوم أنت مستشارا في شركات تنفيذية، محورها مشاريع قمت بتصميمها... وحسب ما فهمت إما أنك واجهت عقبات ما، جعلتك تحسم أمرك وتقدم استقالتك من الجامعة، أو أنك لم ترى نفسك معلما أكاديميا ، يعيد اجترار معلومات نظرية مكررة تفتقر للخبرة العملية والجوانب التطبيقية التي تدعمها، لتحشوا بها أدمغة أجيال جديدة من المعماريين... وهنا فضلت الحسم لصالح الممارسة العملية على حساب التعليم الأكاديمي... وهذا ما جعل أختنا الفاضلة دكتورة معمارية تصاب بخيبة أمل في هذا الجانب.

أما المحطة الثالثة/ 
فقد استعرضت فيها ما يعتري جامعاتنا العربية والمراكز البحثية من خلل وقصور، وهو ناجم بطبيعة الحال عن ممارسات إدارية خاطئة تعيق مسيرة البحث العلمي في وطننا العربي الكبير. وهو مكمن الداء.

وأخير وفي محطتك الرابعة/
وهي الأكثر فاعلية، وتتسم بروح المبادرة، وتتمثل في الدعوة الكريمة التي وجهتها والتي تقول فيها:

" بأنك على استعداد لعمل مشابه لما أشارك به في محافل دولية من سعي نحو تشجيع للبحث وتسويق نتائجه وتقديم المشورة فيه والعمل على تطوير القدرات الذاتية في المجال التطبيقي للبحوث العلمية من خلال عمل يدعو له منتدانا ويرعاه كما تقوم به بعض الجمعيات الدولية ومن خلال مواقع تخصص لذلك وتتبعها على الإنترنت ولكن ينشرون أيضاً ما يشاركون به تطبيقياً وفعلياً وما يصلون إليه من مساهمات ومشاركات بل وأصبح بعضهم جمعيات مانحة من خلال عمل دؤوب وراء أهداف نبيلة واحترام ذاتي لما يؤمنون به".

ولا أجد من خلال هذا التلخيص إلاّ التركيز على أمرين آراهما مهمين من وجهة نظري وهما على شكل سؤالين/

الأول/
لماذا تم فصل هذه التجربة المتميزة والقوية عن المسار التعليمي الأكاديمي ، وهو ما يعني نقل الخبرات والتجارب لأجيال جديدة، ودعم المسير العلمية النظرية بالتجربة الميدانية، وهو ما تفتقر إليه جامعاتنا؟!.

والثاني/
هل بإمكانك وضع تصور لإمكانية تشجيع البحث والبحوث العلمية من خلال خطة عملية يمكن تطبيقها ورؤية نتائجها من خلال ملتقى المهندسين العرب؟

وسأذكر لك مثال واضح يتعلق بي، لتوضيح فكرتي... فأنا مهتم جدا بفكرة إعادة إحياء نظام بيت العائلة، كنموذج معاصر للمسكن الإسلامي، وقدمت رؤيتي في هذا الموضوع، وأشتغل حاليا على تعديل مجموعة من التصميمات المعمارية التي أرها تعكس الفكرة.

فلو سألك بعض الأعضاء حول إمكانية تطبيق أفكارهم أو بحوثهم وتحويلها لمشاريع ملموسة، فما هي السبل الكفيلة بذلك، من خلال خبرتك العملية.

أكرر لك شكري وتقديري أخي الكريم/ دكتور أبو زياد ، لهذه الفرصة التي أتحتها لنا جميعا من خلال استعراضك لتجربتك البحثية والمقرونة بالتطبيق الميداني، وهو ما أعطى لهذا الطرح الذي قدمته أختنا الكريمة دكتورة معمارية عمقه وفائدته العلمية والعملية.

وهو ما يشجعني على أن أقوم بتثبيته ليكون موضوعا للنقاش خلال شهري رجب وشعبان، لتعمّ الفائدة الجميع، وليأخذ مكانه الصحيح، الذي يستحقه وعن جدارة.


----------



## خالد الأزهري (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من أهم المواضيع بالملتقى في الفترة الحالية...جزا الله طارحه ومناقشيه خير الجزاء
حبذا لو حور الموضوع الأساسي ليتوجه لكافة التخصصات و من ثم توجه الدعوة للجميع للمشاركة فيه علنا نخرج برأي سديد على الاقل... فربما يسمعه من عنده القرار...
لي عودة ان شاء الله...


----------



## أبو زياد (3 يوليو 2009)

الأخت الفاضلة "دكتورة معمارية" ، سررت كثيراً من كلماتك ، فهي التي بعثت في أنا الأمل ، فعندما كتبت تعليقي لم أعي إن كان مبعثاً للأمل أم لغيره ولكني عرضت تجربة بأمانة ، فشكراً لكريم استقبالك للتعليق 
سبب الاستقالة يتعلق بأسس وجوانب وأعمدة العملية التعليمية ولم يكن له علاقة مباشرة بالاختيار بين البحث العلمي والعمل الميداني ، وإنما سلبية العملية التعليمية كانت مرجحاً لاستقرار في ميدان العمل التنفيذي
وسبب ارتباط الاستقالة بنجاح مشروع التخطيط وبدء تنفيذه ودعوتي لمتابعته هي المقارنة الذهنية التي عقدت في عقلي بين دعوة أحد السكان الذي كان له معاملة "الله يجزاك عنا الخير" وبين آخر مجادلة مع أحد الطلاب في كلية التخطيط العمراني بجامعة القاهرة ، فقد كان الخلاف يتمثل في محاولتي لإقناعه بمغزى السؤال العلمي المطروح في الاختبار (بنظام الكتاب المفتوح) وكون الإجابة كانت تعتمد على وجهة نظره في قضية ما ولم يكن القصد نقل فقرة من أحد الكتب ، أما هو فكان يحاول إقناعي بأحقيته في درجات أكثر ، وقد كان الجدال ليس على أرضية مشتركة أبداً
العملية التعليمية هي أحد قواعد البحث العلمي لما قد - وأقول قد - تفرزه من أشخاص لديهم مواصفات الباحث 

أما أبحاث التصميم التي تعتمد على الفلسفة في مقابل أبحاث التخطيط القابلة للتنفيذ ، فإنني أرى أن المخطط العمراني قد يموت ولا يرى نتيجة عمله ، ليس من ناحية تنفيذ مدينة ، فهذه منشآت يا عزيزتي ، ولكن العبرة في النتيجة هي أن أرى بين تلك المنشآت أناس يعيشون وحياة تدب في طرقها وحاجات تجلب وأنشطة تمارس ، هذا هو العمران ، ليس العمران في تشييد المباني ، بل العمران هو اجتماع وعمارة 
وعليه ، فليس من السهل أن يرى المخطط نتيجة عمله ، أما التصميم القائم على فلسفة ، فتلك بالطبع إشكالية بحثية ، ومثال على ذلك ، تلك الفلسفة الجميلة الكامنة وراء عمارة الفقراء ، وهنا لي سؤال عبر الواقع التنفيذي ، هل هي فعلاً عمارة الفقراء ، هنا يأتي أهمية توظيف البعد الفلسفي في إطاره التنفيذي المناسب للفترة الزمنية الراهنة ، فقد يمكن بعث أسس تلك الفلسفة مرة أخرى ولكن في رداء العمارة البيئية مثلاً ، فتجدين لها رونقاً جديداً 
هل هذا يعني تجديد الفكر الفلسفي ، أم ما أقوم به هو إخواء لذلك الفكر الأصيل ، أم إهمال لبعض جوانبه ، أرأيت .. إن تلك النقطة في حد ذاتها تحتاج داخل إطار ذلك الموضوع القيم الذي فتحتيه لنا إلى بحث الفكر الفلسفي بين التأصيل ومتغيرات أو متطلبات الواقع التنفيذي 

أما بالنسبة للباحث العلمي في دولنا العربية ، فلا أرى العيب فيه بقدر ما هو العيب في منظومة البحث العلمي في بلادنا ، وإن كان الباحث معيباً في شئ فهو معيب كفرز لتلك المنظومة المعيبة أصلاً ، لذلك تجدين الباحث في بلادنا إن لم يرتخي داخل تلك المنظومة وأكرمه ربه ببعثة سريعة خارجية داخل منظومة جيدة فإنه بالطبع ينتج ويتميز 

ولنا فيما تقدم مع جميع الزملاء بإذن الله حديث وتفاصيل


----------



## أبو زياد (3 يوليو 2009)

أخي الفاضل جمال الهمالي مشرفنا العزيز أشكر لك رفعك لهذا الموضوع المتميز للأخت دكتورة معمارية ، وحقيقة فكم نسعد جميعاً بطرح موضوع جاد نجد فيه تحقيق لهدف من أهداف ارتباطنا ومتابعتنا لأي منتدى ، فما بالنا لو كان ذلك المنتدى هو ملتقى المهندسين العرب

جميل ذلك التفنيد والعرض منكم أخونا الفاضل ، وتعليقي بخصوص تفضيلي للممارسة العملية مع كوني أشتاق والله لوقفتي كمعلم ، هو أنني بعد ممارسة تنفيذية لم يحرمني الله من متعة التعليم ، فكل يوم يمر أتعلم شئ وأعلم لغيري شئ ، فالعطاء العلمي ليس حكراً على الجامعة ، ولكن الحلقة المفقودة هنا هي الرابطة بين العلم الأكاديمي (الأصول والمفاهيم والقيم والأسس والمعايير والمعدلات .. إلخ) وبين العلم التطبيقي (التقنيات والتحليل والتفسير والتنميط والمتابعة والتنسيق والتطوير والإقناع والتسويق حتى للأفكار .. إلخ) وهذا ما تقوم به في الخارج الجمعيات العلمية ومراكز البحث ، هي التي تقوم بذلك الربط على سبيل المثال بين التطوير والأصول وبين التحليل والمعايير .. إلخ ، وتطرح القضايا الراهنة للمناقشة وتعرض التقنيات في معارض والأساليب والسياسات في منتديات وتناقش المستجدات في ندوات وما إلى ذلك من أنشطة سواء كانت تلك الجمعيات ومراكز البحث من داخل أو خارج الجامعة

أما فيما يتعلق بوجهة نظركم التي طرحتموها على شكل سؤالين ، فالأول يتعلق بفصل التجربة عن المسار التعليمي الأكاديمي ، الحقيقة يتبادر إلى ذهني هذا التساؤل ولكن من منظور الإفادة ، بمعنى متى يمكنني نشر ما أستفيد به من تجربة وخبرات وليس قصرها وتبادلها على مستوى فرق العمل المشاركة ، إن التخصص العلمي الذي بنيت عليه خبراتي العملية في بدايتها هو صياغة مناهج التنمية العمرانية ومنها انطلقت ، مروراً بوضع الخطط والسياسات ثم المتابعة والتقييم والتقويم ومن ثم الصياغة وهكذا ، وتطبيقاً على مستوى المدن ثم الخطط الاستراتيجية على خلفية تخصصي الإقليمي ، ثم الأهم وهو السياسات التنفيذية ليس على مستوى المشروعات التخطيطية ولكن على مستوى الإدارات التنفيذية الحكومية ، وقد عرض علي مؤخراً بالفعل أحد أصدقائي الأكاديميين المشاركة في ندوة جامعية عن موضوع التخطيط بين الدراسة والتطبيق أو ما شابه ذلك ، وإنني أرحب بالمشاركة في ذلك وتلبية أي دعوة كريمة هادفة تأتيني في أي جامعة عربية ولو على نفقتي الشخصية ، والأهم ليس لشخصي فقط وإنما هو توجه الجامعات بمبادرة منهم ليكون دعوة الشخصيات التنفيذية لا سيما الأكاديميين بالأصل منهم ليعرضوا تجاربهم ويفندوها في شكل أمثلة تطبيقية لما يدرسه الطلاب وعرض الصعوبات التنفيذية وتقنيات مجابهتها وعلاجها إلى غير ذلك ، ومن ثم فإن عملية العرض تلك هي جزء ممنهج داخل العملية التعليمية لا سيما للسنوات النهائية ، ولا تقتصر دعوتنا على حفلات التخرج لنشارك في معرض المشروعات ونفتح باب التوظيف أو كما يطلب منا

أما السؤال الثاني بخصوص تصور من خلال خطة عملية ، نعم يمكن وضع ذلك من خلال ملتقى المهندسين العرب ، نعم ، ولكن أرجو قبول اعتذاري عن المتابعة اليوم لضيق الوقت وأهمية الرد على هذا السؤال لما يحتاجه من ضبط لما يجول في خاطري من أفكار ، وبعد هذه الإطالة فسأرجئ الرد عليه إلى مساء يوم الاثنين حيث أجد عندي فسحة من الوقت لمتابعة ملتقانا العزيز بإذن الله 

مع تحياتي وتقديري لكم


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (4 يوليو 2009)

اولا احب ان اشكر القائمين على المنتدى لرفع الموضوع
واشكر المشاركين بالحوار الذين رفعوا مستوى النقاش ليرقى للتثبيت
فمشاركاتي الاخيرة في مواضيع الملتقى والحوار الناضج بين الاعضاء
يعيدني يوميا لمتابعة الجديد ومعرفة اخر الاراء
ويسعدني دائما التواصل والاضافة اليومية للموضوع مما يثريه ويزيده قيمة
فشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## معماريون (4 يوليو 2009)

دكتوره معمارية

آمل الرد على مداخلتي 
بحكم تجربتي العمليه في العمارة والتخطيط 
ولي مداخله بعدها مع احترامي للدكاتره عموما

تحية اعجاب بالموضوع وكاتبته


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (5 يوليو 2009)

الاخ الفاضل معماريون
عذرا لم اتعمد تجاهل مداخلتك ولكني وجدت رد الزميل جمال الهمالي ومعمارية من بغداد قد اوفى 
واتفق معكم طبعا ان للبحث العلمي على ارض الواقع اتجاهان محكومان بالتمويل
اما تمويل ذاتي للباحث وينتج عنه بحث محدود الصلة والتطبيق
او تمويل خارجي مؤسسي منظم ويتنج عنه بحث قابل للتطبيق بشكل واسع
ولكني احب ان اضيف ان بحوث المؤسسات تتسم بالعمل الجماعي غالبا ويندر امكانية تنفيذها بشكل فردي او انها تكون مجموعة من الابحاث الصغيرة ذات الصلة بجميع نقاط تطوير المنتج
وهذا في حد ذاته استغلال مثالي للوقت والمجهود والامكانيات
اما الابحاث الفردية فغالبا يختارها الباحث بحيث تغطي نقطة واحدة فقط في موضوع متشعب... مع تحييد دور النقاط الاخرى او النصح بدراساتها لاحقا حتى يصب البحث قابل للدراسة من قبل فرد واحد في مدة محدودة وبتكلفة تعد رمزية مقارنة ببحوث الامؤسسات
وهذا من ضمن العيوب التي تجعل البحث الفردي غير صالح للتطبيق بشكل كبير وهو عدم تغطيته جميع الؤثرات على نقطة الدراسة وحاته الدائمة للاستكمال
وكما قلت سابقا فان هناك اتجاه جديد في بعض الجامعات المصرية لتوفير الدعم والتمويل في مجال البحوث وتسويقها 
ولكنها مازالت في طور النمو
واتمنى ان تصبح مؤسسة مترابطة على مستوى الجمهورية ف جميع تخصصات الحياه يعمل بها اكاديميين بجوار رجال الاعمال لبحث متطلبات الدولة والانتاج وبالتالي توفير نقاط بحثية محددة للباحثين مع توفير الدعم للوصول للنتائج
وهذا طبعا من وجهة نظري
ارجو ان اكون قد اضفت للحوار بكلماتي
وشكرا


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (5 يوليو 2009)

أخي الكريم/ الدكتور أبو زياد، أشكر لك هذه التجاوب والتفاعل مع ما طرحته من أفكار..... فقط أحببت التنويه إلى أن المثال الذي أشرت إليه بخصوص موضوع بحثي المتعلق " بتصميم نموذج معاصر للمسكن الإسلامي"، كان على سبيل المثال، ولتوضيح فكرة فقط، وليس هو بيت القصيد.

فحتى هذه اللحظة لا أرى ضرورة لتدخل أطراف أخرى داعمة للموضوع، فهو لم يختمر بعد، وما يزال محل تداول وبحث، حتى يكون قابلا للتعميم أو فتح باب المساهمات.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (5 يوليو 2009)

أختي الكريمة، دكتورة معمارية

عندما نتحدث عن الجهود الفردية، فهي لا تعني بالضرورة أن يتولاها شخص واحد... بقدر ما نقصد به أن يتولى زمام المبادرة والمتابعة والإشراف على إنجاز البحث أو الموضوع شخص واحد، وتقوم مجموعة أخرى من الأفراد المؤهلين بمساعدته وتغطية النواقص.

ما أرمي إليه، هو عدم الارتكان على الدولة وانتظار الدعم المادي أو حتى المعنوي منها، لأن الدولة عادة وخصوصا في الدول العربية تدار بواسطة أفراد، يتحكمون بمصائر الأمور، ولا يرون أي مصلحة من تشجيع البحوث العلمية والصرف عليها... هم فقط يحصدون النتائج ولا يصنعونها.

لهذا وجب على الأفراد السعي لتكوين مؤسساتهم العلمية من خلال المبادرات الفردية، فبإمكان باحث إقناع ممول بمصلحته في الصرف على بحثه... ولكن من الصعب جدا إقناع مسؤول في الدولة بذلك.

أكتفي بهذا، وأترك لكم تصور هذا الأمر من خلال إسقاطه على واقعنا العربي.


----------



## خالد الأزهري (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لست بصاحب خبرة وعلم كالاساتذة حتى يكون لرأيي وزن أو اعتداد لكنه كلام مما أشاهده حولي والتي قد تكون مشاهدة قاصرة غير شاملة...وعلى كل حال فكلامي تكرار لما سبق ذكره.

والسؤال كيف نجعل أبحاثنا مطبقة ...أو بمعنى اخر لماذا لا يساهم الباحثون العرب (وخصوصا طلاب الدراسات العليا) في حل المشكلات ايا كان المجال الهندسي؟
قد تتعدد الاسباب وتتفاوت ابتداء مما ذكره الاساتذة من غياب الرؤية الاستراتيجية للدول والمؤسسات التعليمية وغياب الاخلاقيات ...وربما هناك من يقول ان هناك تغييب متعمد لدور الجامعات في حل المشكلات حتى نظل بعيدين عن الاستقلال بأنفسنا...وغير ذلك.
يمكن تقسيم أسباب هذه المشكلة الى قسمين
1- أسباب متعلقة بالحكومات والانظمة وما شابه
2- أسباب متعلقة بالدراسات العليا...
بالنسبة للأسباب الاولى فلا يد لنا فيها غالبا ...فقط نسأل الله أن يولي علينا خيارنا وأن يوفق الجميع للخير
لكن الحديث والمساهمة قد تكون في الأسباب الثانية وهي المتعلقة بالدراسات العليا نفسها:والسؤال يكون تحديدا عن كيف نرقى بالدراسات العليا لتكون جهة تساهم في التطوير ؟
في اعتقادي أنه اذا تحقق ذلك ستكون دراساتنا موضع التطبيق بل وسنكون جهة تعرض عليها المشكلات لتساهم في حلها
هناك أطراف أساسية في القضية ألا وهي
1- الطالب
2-الاستاذ
3- المناهج وما يتعلق بها وأعني بها المقررات في الماجستير
1- الطالب:
هل نحن كطلاب دراسات عليا مؤهلون للتصدي لحل المشكلات؟ ...طبعا لا أتكلم عن بعض الأساتذة الذين اجتهدوا وأبدعوا... لكن أتكلم عن السواد الاعظم من الطلاب ...
للأسف الشديد لسنا مؤهلين لذلك وذلك لعدة أسباب
أولا : قليل من يدرس وهمه الفائدة...الكثير همه الشهادة باعتبارها مؤهل وظيفي فقط يزيد من الراتب أو يؤهله لوظيفة أفضل...
ثانيا: غالبنا تخرج من الجامعة وأساسه ضعيف جدا ولهذا ترى الكثير يسأل عن أشياء تدرس في السنوات الاولى من الجامعة...
ثالثا: يندر أن نجد طالبا لديه مهارة البحث عن المعلومة من مظانها ...بل الغالبية ما أن يتوقف عليه شيء حتى يبدأ في البحث في الملخصات والمذكرات وربما تسمع هذه الكلمة ( الاستاذ لن يسأل عنها في الامتحان) ...مع أنه طالب دراسات عليا والاصل أن يرجع للكتب وما شابهها...والأصل أن لا يمر عليه شيء الا وقد أتقنه وفهمه...
2
- الأساتذة
هم أساتذتنا نعم... ونفخر بذلك... لكن سمعتها منهم مرارا ...يستحيل أن تطلب من شخص وعليه ما عليه من المسئوليات... يستحيل أن تطلب منه أكثر مما يستطيع ...البحث العلمي يحتاج لتفرغ فاذا تفرغ الاستاذ فأنا متأكد من أن نوعية المقررات ستتغير نوعيتها الى الافضل...طبيعة البحوث سترقى للمستوى ...حتى المشاريع العلمية من المؤلفات وغيرها سترى النور...لكن كيف التفرغ لهذا وخلفه من يعول فلا بد من توفير الدخل... 
إن الفرق بين علمائنا وعلماء الغرب ليس في كونهم في الغرب أذكى منا أو ان همتهم في العلم أعلى ...العكس...لكن الفرق هو أنهم قد وجدوا من يرعاهم ويرعى مشاريعهم...
لكن هذا لا يخلي مسئوليتهم فإن هناك ما بيدهم ويمكنهم فعله حتى في ظل الوضع الراهن...بقليل من الجهد والتفكير والتخطيط يمكنهم تحقيق شيء من التطوير ...
3- المناهج:
تصوري عن طالب الدراسات العليا أنه طالب درس ما يؤهله لاستخدام معارفه في متطلبات بلاده...عني أنا كمهندس مدني أتصور مثلا أن طالب الدراسات العليا في مجال الهندسة الانشائية له القدرة (أو على الأقل عنده الفكرة) على تصميم المنشئات المحصنة في ظل تزايد التهديدات....في تصوري أنه طالب عنده القدرة على المساهمة في تصميم المنشئات المتقدمة في المشاريع التنموية...للأسف الشديد لم يتم تناول هذه المجالات بل ولم يتم ذكرها ولو عرضا...
أيضا..الناظر في المقررات (وهذا عندنا ولا أدري هل كل الجامعات كذلك أم لا) يجد أنها أحيانا عبارة عن تكرار لما تم دراسته في الجامعة وهي مقررات ضعيفة أكل عليها الدهر وشرب على سبيل المثال نحن ندرس مادة تعتمد على مواصفة أصدرت سنة 1990 ...صدر بعدها اصدارة أخرى ...وحتى هذه الاصدارة الجديدة ستلغى سنة 2010 ... والسبب في ذلك ضعف الطالب وعدم تفرغ الاستاذ لتحديث مادته على الرغم من أنه يدرس مادة متقدمة نوعا ما لطالب الدكتوراة.....على الأقل يمكنه أن يدرس مادة الدكتوراة لطلاب الماجستير...

ما هي الحلول ...؟
لا شك أن رعاية الجهات المسئولة (من شركات وحكومات) للبحث العلمي وبمسؤولية هو الحل الجذري للمشكلة لكن هناك حلول يمكن أن يساهم بها الافراد ...من هذه الحلول:

1- يمكن المساهمة في برامج تأهيلية للطلاب ( وهذا قد يساهم فيه أساتذة الجامعات خصوصا)
2- توفير مادة علمية متكاملة على النت مثلا بحيث تكون تمهيد للطالب قبل الدخول في الدراسات العليا وهذا سمعت به في احدى الجامعات البريطانية حيث يعطى الطالب مادة علمية يطلب منه دراستها قبل البدء في دراسة الماجستير ومقرراته.
هذان الحلان قد يكونا حلا لمشكلة الضعف ...اذا طبقا ونجحا سيصبح هم الطالب أثناء العام الدراسي استيعاب المادة والتعمق فيها بدلا من أن يكون همه التفاضل والتكامل الذي درسه أصلا في السنة الثانية من الجامعة... 
3-المساهمة في توفير المراجع والكتب لمكتبات الدراسات العليا
4- ربما يكون في رصد الجوائز والحوافز على البحوث وعلى التفوق سببا في التشجيع على البحث والاجتهاد
5- من الحلول أيضا وربما يكون متفرعا من الحل الاول اقامة الدورات عن مهارات البحث 
6- للأساتذة مساهمة في تطوير المقررات...ويمكنهم الاستفادة من طلابهم ...وأعرف أحد الاساتذة لديه مشروع كتاب يقوم باعطاء طلابه فصولا منه يقومون بمراجعته وتنقيحه واحيانا تدريسه لطلاب الجامعة في نهاية المطاف سيكون عنده الكتاب في أفضل صورة اضافة الى أن مادته قد أتقنها عدد من الطلاب...وهذه الطريقة لاحظتها في عدد من الكتب الانجليزية حيث يشرف الاستاذ على تحرير الكتاب ويساعده في ذلك طلابه... 

أرجو أن أكون قد فهمت الموضوع وشاركت فيه بما يفيد ....فقد قرأت الموضوع أول مرة وأعجبني فوعدت بالمشاركة ...وعندما قرأته في المرة الثانية وجدت أنه حوار بين الاساتذة وما كان لي أن أدخل نفسي بينهم لكن وفاء بالوعد شاركت...فألتمس العذر ان كان كلامي ليس في محله....
والله الموفق


----------



## خالد الأزهري (5 يوليو 2009)

مكرر.....................


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (5 يوليو 2009)

الاخ الفاضل خالد الازهري
شكرا على مروركم ومشاركتم القيمة
الحوار ليس بين الاساتذة فقط .... ولكن صدف ان يكونو من اهتم اكثر بالموضع
وكل تجربة شخصية تثري الموضوع وتزيده قيمة
وفكرة مشاركة الاستاذ مع طلبته لتحرير الكتاب فكرة ممتازة اعجبتني شخصيا
وللاسف ما نواجهه ف العالم العربي وما واجهته شخصيا وانا طالبة من بعض الاساتذة
هو اخذ فكرة البحث من الطلبة ومتعلقاتها ومصادرها الشخصية ومراجعها وعمل مايسمى ببحث الترقيه
او نشر البحث في مؤتمرات دون ادنى تلميح لمجهود الطلبة
وكأن ما اخذوه من درجات يكفي لهم
ولكن من وجهة نظري ولو اختلف معي الكثير ان هذا ليس امانة علمية

وتكرارا للنموذج الذي اقترحتموه
فاني اتبعت مؤخرا اسلوبا مشابها مع طلبتي
حيث اوكل لهم جزء صغير من المنهج ليقومو بعرضه وشرحه لزملائهم باسلوب جديد ...والهدف هنا امران
1-تعويد الطالب على استخراج المعلومة المفيدة فقط من المرجع وحذف ما يجاورها من هوامش
2-ايصال المعلومة للغير بطريقة شيقة وجاذبة للانتباه
3-لا انكر طبعا ان هذا يريحني لمدة محاضرة كاملة من عناء التحضير والشرح  ولكن الفائدة تعم
شكرا لك على مشاركتك 
فطرح الافكار هنا يضعها في ميزان صدقاتك الجارية ان شاء الله اذا تم الاستفادة منها من اي شخص
تحياتي


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (6 يوليو 2009)

بداية،
عفوا أخي الكريم خالد الأزهري... فأنا لست أستاذا أكاديميا بل معماريا...

وبعد،
ما تفضلت به أخي الكريم خالد، جد مهم وفيه الكثير من النقاط التي تستحق أن يقف عندها المرء، ولكني سأكتفي بنقطة مهمة وهي النقطة الرابعة والمتعلقة بغياب الحوافز التشجيعية... حيث أرى أن غياب هذا الجانب هو الذي عطل البحث العلمي ووقف دونه.

وأذكر على سبيل المثال، جائزة الآغاخان للعمارة الإسلامية وجائزة البابطين في الشعر وغيرها من الجوائز التي يرعاها على المستوى الشخصي أفراد ومؤسسات خاصة، كيف كان لها دور فعال في النهوض بمجالات الإبداع والبحث العلمي في مجالاتها.

وأذكر أن منظمة الآغاخان تتبنى تمويل رسائل الدكتوراه، وقد تم تكليف أحد الطلبة بإعداد رسالة الدكتوراه حول أنماط السكن في مدينة طرابلس القديمة، وعندما لم تتوفر المراجع وأسباب التعاون من قبل المسؤولين على هذه المدينة، تمّ تغيير موضوع الرسالة ليتناول أنماط السكن في مدينة تونس القديمة، وصدرت هذه الرسالة على شكل مؤلف من مجلدين كبيرين غاية في الدقة والمنهجية، جعلتني عندما رأيتهما أصب جام غضبي على أولئك الذين حرموا مدينة طرابلس القدمة من هذه الفرصة الثمينة لدراسة وتوثيق مساكنها التقليدية... وهنا تقف الحوافز التشجيعية المادية والمعنوية فيصلا في توجيه البحث العلمي نحو مساره الصحيح أو عرقلته.

كذلك أذكر ما للمسابقات المعمارية على بساطة موضوعها، مقارنة بمجالات البحث العلمي الأخرى، وكيف أنها كانت حافرا للمعماريين ومكاتبهم، للبحث العلمي والمنهجي في موضوع المسابقة قبل الشروع في طرح الأفكار والتصميمات، لا لشئ، فقط لتكون منطلقاتهم التصميمية الأكثر إقناعا وتبريرا من غيرها.

خلاصة القول، أن الحوافز المادية والمعنوية تمثل عنصرا فعالا ومهما في الدفع بعجلة البحث العلمي للأمام.​


----------



## معماريون (6 يوليو 2009)

سؤال 
هل ابحاث طلاب الدراسات العليا ترقى لمستوى التطبيق
وهل فيها عمق عملي وتنفيذي ام هي رؤى ونظريات

فيه مشاريع في التخطيط للقطاع الخاص والحكومي شارك مع فرق العمل دكاترة من الجامعات 
واصبح رؤى دكاترة الجامعات مختلفه كل دكتور يرى انه رؤيته هي 
مما اخر تسليم المشروع وغرامات ماليه امام الجهه الحكوميه وهرب صاحب المكتب الاستشاري من الدكاتره

ايضا الاكاديمين جميع ابحاثهم هي تجميع لمعلومات من طلاب سابقين !!!

اذا اردنا ان نرقى الى البحث العلمي علينا ان نضحي بالجهد والوقت للعلم وليس لحرف الدال

معماريون


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (6 يوليو 2009)

أتفق معك أخي معماريون- من حيث المبدأ- أن هناك خللا ما في مجال البحث العلمي في العالم العربي، أسهم بطريقة أو أخرى في نقوص التجربة البحثية وخروجها عن أهدافها المرجوة والمتوقعة منها.

ولكن ما أحب التنويه إليه، أن البحث العلمي ليس بالضرورة أن يتناول جوانب تطبيقية، بل ربما نحن نفتقر كثير لجوانب التنظير التي تسعى لتأصيل علم العمارة وتصحيح مساره.

فقد يأتي بحث علمي بنتائج ملموسة وناجحة في مجالات اختبارات مادة بناء ما، وهذا على سبيل المثال، وليكن الهدف من هذه المادة أن تكون صديقة للبيئة مثلا... تبقى هنا- حسب اعتقادي- إشكالية تطبيق هذا المادة في مشاريع لا تحترم البيئة الثقافية للمكان، أو أن هذه المشاريع المنفذة بهذه المادة لا ترتقي لأبسط قواعد وأصول العمارة. هنا يكون المشروع فاشلا بكل المعايير والمقاييس، ولا يهم طبيعة المادة التي نفذ بها.

لهذا أرى أهمية التنظير في العمارة وتوحيد جهود المنظرين نحو تأصيل القيم الحضارية لعمارتنا الإسلامية المعاصرة، وبالتالي نخرج من دائرة التبعية والدوران في فلك نظريات غربية قد لا تتماش- إن لم نقل تتعارض- وقيمنا وظروفنا البيئية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية.

الخلاصة، 
أن الإشكالية ليست فيمن تتناول بحوثه الأكاديمية مجالات الرؤى والنقد والتنظير، بقدر ما هو سؤال يطرح نفسه عن طبيعة هذه الرؤى والنظريات التي يبحث فيها طالب الدراسات العليا ومدى ارتباطها بقيمنا ومعالجتها للإشكاليات التي تعترض واقعنا كمجتمعات عربية مسلمة، تطمح لمواكبة التطور الحاصل في مختلف المجالات العلمية والتقنية والفكرية.​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (7 يوليو 2009)

إليكم هذا الموضوع المنشور على موقع مختصر الأخبار تحت عنوان:" هل فعلا هذه أسهل الدراسات للحصول على الشهادات العلمية ؟" 
للكاتب / سامر أبو رمان
http://www.almokhtsar.com/news.php?action=show&id=18525

ربما تكون فيه إضافة تثري النقاش حول موضوعنا هذا​


----------



## أبو زياد (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم .. عودة بعد انشغالي الأيام الثلاثة الماضية ومروري فقط للمتابعة
أخي الفاضل المهندس جمالي الهمالي .. بخصوص ذكري لمواقع الكترونية لم اقصد الاعتماد على أطراف أخرى ، بل قصدت أنها الوسيلة التي قد نصنعها نحن لإنجاز ما نرمي إليه ، بمعنى أن منتدانا يطلق في حينه موقعاً لذلك كما تفعل بعض الجمعيات والمنتديات العالمية

أما بخصوص المقترحات التي يمكن أن يتبناها ملتقى المهندسين العرب ، ومن منطلق أن نطرح خطوات عملية إذا ما كنا جادين في عمل نبتغي فيه وجه الله تعالى خدمة للعلم وطالبي العلم ولحضارة تلك الأمة ، فالعلم يظل في دائرة الثقافة ما لم يطبق في الواقع لينتج حضارة ، كما أن جميع العاملين في مجالنا في الخارج خاصة ممن تخطوا سنوات خبرة يتوقع أصحابها ويستشعرون أهمية ما لديهم من خبرات فيقومون بتخصيص أوقات للعمل العام والعمل الخيري ومشاركة زملاء المهنة خبراتهم ولا تتوقف المشاركة عند الحديث والكلام وإنما المشاركة العملية ، فإنني آمل أن نجد من لديهم الرغبة والحماس لذلك في أن يشارك في عمل هو في أوله وظاهره طوعي ولكن ما يلبث أن يكون في استمراره وجوهره عمل منتج ومطلوب وهام يدرك ذلك كل من يستفيد من مخرجاته وحصيلة تنسيقه وعلاقاته

كما أنني أرجو أن تكون المشاركة في الرؤية بمداخلات عديدة وقوية ، فأنا لا أسعى أن أكون مبادراً وصاحب رؤية ولكن أسعى أن أكون مشاركاً في عمل جماعي لكل فرد من أفراده مسئولياته الأدبية والمهنية تجاه تلك الرؤية التي اجتمعنا عليها ، وأعتقد دوماً أنه ليس هناك الخبرة الكاملة إلا من خلال تجميع خبرات متعددة ، وطالما تغيرت ظروف اكتساب الخبرة فهي بالتالي خبرة مختلفة بمدخلات ونواتج مختلفة ومن ثم ففي مجال العمارة والتخطيط نحن في حاجة ماسة إن وعينا ذلك إلى خبرات بعضنا البعض

وعلى ذلك فإن أول خطوة في سبيل عمل منظم ومنتج لدعم الارتباط بين البحث العلمي والواقع التنفيذي هي 
تشكيل فريق عمل من أعضاء الملتقى لدراسة تلك الغاية والهدف من تلك الدراسة هو
وضع أهداف محددة وواضحة من وراء السعي لعمل منظم من أجل دعم الارتباط بين البحث العلمي والواقع التنفيذي 
الشكل أو الكيان المعبر عن هذا النشاط هل هو جزء من الملتقى هل سيكون جمعية أو مركز إلى آخره
الاتفاق على مفهوم البحث العلمي المقصود مهنياً ومجالاته
أولويات العمل وطبيعة مجالات العمل المحفز للبحث العلمي
ترشيح بعض القضايا ذات الاهتمام المهني علمياً وعملياً 
طرح مقترحات آلية الارتباط بالبحوث العلمية والباحثين والتخاطب مع جهات التنفيذ سواء مؤسسات أو شركات
ترشيح الجهات التي يمكن الاستعانة بها في دعم أعمال ذلك النشاط سواء كانت جهات علمية للمشاركة في تقييم البحوث العلمية أو الجهات التنفيذية التي قد تستفيد من تلك البحوث وتكون من مصلحتها تشجيعها 

أكتفي بهذه الإطالة اليوم على أمل الاستكمال ، كما أتعمد عدم تقديم مقترح متكامل لتكون هناك فرصة للمناقشة خطوة بخطوة وإتاحة المشاركة فيها


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (8 يوليو 2009)

جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> " هل فعلا هذه أسهل الدراسات للحصول على الشهادات العلمية ؟"
> للكاتب / سامر أبو رمان
> http://www.almokhtsar.com/news.php?action=show&id=18525
> ​



فعلا موضوع"الدراسات الميدانية" التي تحدث عنها الكاتب اصبحت امر واقع 
الموضوع المنشور جديد واشار الى نقطة مهمة ف اختيار نوعيات الرسائل والهدف منه
واتمنى من الجميع الاطلاع عليه


----------



## حليم 87 (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . بارك الله فيك اختي الدكتورة على هده التوضيحات اما نصيحتي لكل من هو مقبل على التخرج عدم التقليد للغرب...


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (11 يوليو 2009)

أعتذر منك أخي الفاضل/ د. أبو زياد، على تأخري في الرد على مشاركتك الأخيرة، الأكثر من قيمة، وذلك لأنني تعودت بطريقة عفوية على عدم الاستعجال في الرد على المشاركات التي تتطلب تركيزا عميقا وتفكير متأنيا، حتى لا تفقد مثل هذه المشاركات قيمتها الموضوعية.

كما أحرص من خلال عدم الرد، على إتاحة الفرصة للجميع لإبداء رأيهم حول ما طرحته من نقاط ، كي لا يتحول الموضوع المطروح إلى قضية شخصية بيني وبينك، وليس هما جماعيا نتشاركه.

أخي الكريم، أبو زياد، روح المبادرة ليس بالضرورة من خلال طرح الرؤى، بل ربما تكون قوة المبادرة في القدرة على تبني رؤى سابقة وإعادة تفعيلها وتحويلها إلى برنامج عمل يمكن تطبيقه على أرض الواقع وبأيسر السبل والتكاليف.

والحمد لله أننا كمجتمع إسلامي، لا نفتقر إلى الرؤية الواضحة المعالم، والنهج القويم... والحمد لله أننا كمجتع إسلامي لا نتخبط أمام تضارب الرؤى والمشارب وكثرتها... والحمد لله أننا كمجتمع إسلامي، لا نسير وراء رؤى من صنع البشر، يمكنها أن تقودنا إلى مفترق طرق، لا نعرف بعدها إلى أين المسير. والحمد لله أننا كمجتمع إسلامي، نعرف النهاية التي سيقودنا إليها الطريق الذي نسلكه.

ومن هذا المنطلق... يمكننا الاتفاق على رؤية واحدة، وأن نختلف - *من منطلق التنوع ولبس التضارب*- في آليات طرح البرامج التنفيذية.

كما أسلفت- وهذا على سبيل المثال- أنني مهتم جدا بإعادة طرح نموذج معاصر لبيت العائلة المسلمة، وذلك وفق المنهج القويم الذي ارتضاه لنا ربنا تعالى ونبيه المصطفى، عليه وعلى آله أفضل الصلاة وأزكى التحية والسلام وعلى صحابته ومن اتبع نهجه وهديه إلى يوم الدين.

رؤية الإسلام للحياة التي يجب أن تحياها وتمارسها العائلة المسلمة، واضحة ومقننة ولا لبس فيها ولا خلل، تبقى البوتقة التي تحضن هذا النسيج الاجتماعي، كيف شكلها ومعالمها وأسلوب تنفيذها وصياغتها، هو التنوع الذي يفتح آفاق رحبة للإبداع والتنافس على تقديم الحل الأمثل والأقرب للواقع.

الأمر الذي يتطلب دراسة جادة وبحث دقيق بين متون أمهات الكتب لاستخراج النصوص وفهمها العميق، لتكون الحلول المطروحة تستند على أسس متينة.

كيف لنا أن نشجع البحث العلمي- في مجالات العمران- ليأخذ مساره الإبداعي في تبني مشاكل العصر التي تهم المسلم كفرد وككيان اجتماعي مترابط، لا ينفصم عراه؟

كيف يمكننا أن نسهم كأعضاء فاعلين في ملتقى المهندسين العرب، في تحقيق هذا التوجه؟

هل هو من خلال تبني أعضاء الملتقى لمواضيع مختارة لرسائلهم العلمية، ويتكفل أهل الخبرة والممارسة بدعمهم في بحوثهم بكل ما يحتاجونه؟ ثم توضع بعد ذلك هذه الدراسة تحت تصرف من يأتي من بعدهم لتكون مرجعا ومقدمة لبحث أعمق، أو بحثا يتناول جزئية في عمومه، ليعمل فيها تحليلا وتأصيلا؟

أعتقد أخي الكريم، د/ أبو زياد، أنني حاولت مجاراتك في طرحك والتأكيد على ما تفضلت به من مقترحات، حاولت تلخيصها في الآتي/
*
1- تشكيل فرق العمل البحثي والميداني ( الربط بين النظرية والتطبيق).
2- اختيار أو ترشيح بعض القضايا ذات الأهمية المشتركة كمجالات لهذه البحوث العلمية.
3- وقبل كل هذا، الاتفاق على مفهوم البحث العلمي.
4- التنسيق مع الجهات الرسمية وغير الرسمية، لتبني هذه الفكرة والمساهمة في رعايتها وإنجاحها.

أخيرا، نترك الباب مفتوحا لمقترحات باقي الأعضاء ومساهماتهم في تفعيل هذه التصورات ونقلها من حيز التصور إلى واقع التنفيذ... والحمد لله على كل حال، ونعوذ به من حال أهل النار.
*


----------



## أبو زياد (11 يوليو 2009)

أخي الفاضل المهندس جمال الهمالي ، كلما تواصلنا أكثر زاد إكباري لك واتفاقي مع توجهاتكم الصادقة والهادفة
إن قدرتنا على تشكيل فريق عمل عبر ملتقى إلكتروني هو استخلاص حاسم لمن لديه الرغبة في عمل جاد ، واختيار بعض القضايا كما تفضلت سعادتك بطرح موضوع النموذج المعاصر لبيت العائلة المسلمة هو أمر عملي 
وعلى أي حال فإن طرحي وبعد إضافتكم القيمة أسعد بأن يذهب إلى تقييم الأخت الدكتورة معمارية صاحبة الموضوع وأن تثري الموضوع وقد كنت منتظر تعليقاً حقيقةً ، كما أود مشاركة المهتمين ، وذلك كما أؤكد مرة أخرى أن العمل الفعلي يؤكد أننا لا نقف عند الكلام فقط ، وها نحن ننتظر ردوداً وآراء ومشاركات ، فهذا هو المحك الحقيقي 
أو كما يقال "تيجي ساعة الجد .. ما تلقى حد" ، طبعاً هذه العبارة للتشجيع والحفز فقط ، واعذروني فأنا وإن كانت خلفيتي العملية أكاديمية ولكني رجل تنفيذي بطبعي وعملي الحالي ، لذلك تجدني متحمساً للأعمال التي اقتنع بها ، وأفقد ذلك الحماس عندما تتداخل الأولويات ، مع البقاء على الإيمان بالفكرة والهدف ، ولكن تتوارى وراء الأولويات التنفيذية العديدة ، فالواقع أن الوقت الذي أتيحه للعمل العام ينقسم بين التواصل عبر المنتديات والجمعيات العلمية التي أتشرف بعضويتها بالإضافة إلى ملتقى المهندسين العرب ، والتواصل مع طلبة العلم من أي دولة ، ولي مشروع بدأته منذ فترة قصيرة لترجمة بعض الكتب الأساسية الهامة في علوم التخطيط العمراني
أسأل الله التوفيق للجميع وفي انتظار المشاركات والتفاعل لدعم فكرة الأخت الدكتورة معمارية والأخ المهندس جمال الهمالي


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (11 يوليو 2009)

أبو زياد قال:


> وعلى أي حال فإن طرحي وبعد إضافتكم القيمة أسعد بأن يذهب إلى تقييم الأخت الدكتورة معمارية صاحبة الموضوع وأن تثري الموضوع وقد كنت منتظر تعليقاً حقيقةً
> 
> أو كما يقال "تيجي ساعة الجد .. ما تلقى حد" ،



استاذنا الفاضل ابو زياد
كيف اعلق على طرحكم وفيها كل الايجابية وقمة الاستعداد للمشاركة
اذا سمحتم لي فاود طبعا ان اكون من اوائل المفيدين والمستفيدين من هذا الطرح

ولكن سبب ترددي وبصراحة
هو صعوبة التواصل "ساعة الجد"..... لاني مررت بتجربة مؤلمة اثناء استكمالي لبحث الدكتوراه الخاص بي مع المشرفين لوجود كل طرف منا في مكان وصعوبة التفاعل وظبط الوقت والمناقشة ... ولم يكن ذلك تقصيرا مني ولكن عدم استعداد اساتذتي للتواصل عن طريق النت مما جعلني في سفر دائم للتواصل معهم ,مما اثر بالسلب على عامل الوقت وعلى حالتي الصحية والنفسية تباعا نتيجة للضغط المتواصل وعدم الاستقرار....ولكني طبعا لا انكر مجهودهم الكبير و جزاهم الله عني كل خير فقد تحملوا معي هذه الظروف الغريبة وكانت النتيجة بفضل الله جيدة
ولكن كما يقولون ... فان اثر هذه التجربة لم يشفى بعد.... رغم انني من النشطاء ومحبي العمل الجماعي والفاعلين في البحث

ولكن لماذا لا
فبتشجيعكم ومشاركة مشرفنا العزيز م جمال .... نستطيع باذن الله التوصل لحل


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (12 يوليو 2009)

*موسوعة البيت العربي التقليدي*



بداية، أشكر لكم دكتور أبو زياد ودكتورة معمارية، هذه الثقة التي منحتموني إياه، وهي نتاج مشاركاتكم القيمة وتفاعلكم الواعي مع ما تطرحونه ويطرح من مواضيع جادة في هذا الملتقى الهندسي العربي الكبير.

وبعد،
كما تفضل أخي الكريم الدكتور أبو زياد:" إنها ساعة الجد، وقد أتت"... أحب أن أؤكد بأنكم أخي الكريم وبمشاركتكم الفاعلة ستجدون وبإذن من الله العلي القدير وتوفيقه، الكثيرين من الأعضاء الذين لديهم الرغبة الصادقة، والعزم الأكيد على تحويل الأقوال والأفكار والمقترحات إلى مواقف عملية.

فقط ما أحب التنويه إليه، هو نفسه الأمر الذي أشارت إليه أختنا الفاضلة دكتورة معمارية، وهو صعوبة التواصل في الأمور العملية عن طريق الشبكة العنكبوتية... وهو ما يستدعي وضع برنامج عملي مدروس يؤخذ فيه هذا الظرف بعين الاعتبار، دون الاخلال بالهدف الأسمى ، وهو تحقيق برامج عملية تخدم أمتنا الواحدة... والحمد الذي قهر الحدود المصطنعة بين أبناء الأمة الواحدة، بفضل هذه التقنية التي سخرها لبني الإنسان.

وأقترح/ 
أولا/ أن تتدخل إدارة الملتقى لدفع هذا الموضوع نحو الأمام، من خلال توضيح الفرص والإمكانات التي يمكن العمل من خلالها ضمن إطار هذا الملتقى.

ثانيا/ اختيار المواضيع التي يمكن من خلالها فتح أبواب المساهمة في إنجاح هذا البرنامج التفاعلي... وأقترح بهذا الشأن موضوعا يمكننا جميعا من التفاعل معه دون الحاجة للسفر، على أن نرشح له مشرفين أكاديميين يتابعون سير البحث المشترك بين أبناء الأمة الواحدة من المهندسين العرب... وإليكم هذا الموضوع/

[B]موسوعة البيت العربي التقليدي[/B]​
وتعتمد مشاركة الأعضاء على الآتي/

1.	يقسم الأعضاء الراغبين في المشاركة إلى مجموعات، كل حسب البلد المقيم فيه، وكذلك حسب المدينة التي ينتمي إليها أو يقيم فيها. 
2.	يتولى كل عضو مشارك، تحديد أنماط السكن،في بلده، التي سيتم تناولها في هذه الموسوعة.
3.	تقوم كل مجموعة من الأعضاء في البلد الواحد بتجميع كافة البيانات والخرائط المعمارية والمعلومات التاريخية حول هذه الأنماط المختلفة.
4.	كما تتولى هذه المجموعة القيام بأعمال الرفع المساحي والتوثيقى لمجموعة الأنماط المقترحة، بحيث يتم تجميع أكبر قدر ممكن من هذه المساكن. وهذا يعني أننا دخلنا في العمل الميداني.
5.	يتشارك أعضاء كل مجموعة أو يتقاسمون الأدوار والمهام، في برنامج تحليلي لكل نمط من هذه المساكن في بلده على أن يشمل هذا التحليل الآتي/
•	المعايير التصميمية للمسكن التقليدي
•	العناصر المعمارية للمسكن التقليدي
•	التفاصيل المعمارية
•	مواد البناء والأسلوب الإنشائي للمباني السكنية التقليدية ( هذا البند يشارك فيه المهندس المدني).
•	عناصر التأثيث والتصميم الداخلي ( يشارك فيه المصمم الداخلي).
•	الألوان المستخدمة في المسكن التقليدي، مصادرها وأبعادها الفلسفية ( يشارك فيه المصمم الداخلي).
•	مناطق انتشار وتوزع المساكن داخل المدن القديمة وعلاقتها بباقي مرافق المدينة) يشارك فيه مخططو المدن) 
6.	يتم تداول هذه المعلومات بين أعضاء المجموعة الواحدة، ويتم التشاور فيما بينهم بالتعديل والإضافة وتصحيح المعلومات التاريخية حول كل بيت يقع في دائرة هذه الدراسة. وتعرض هذه المعلومات على المشرفين على الدراسة لتنقيحها وتقديم الإرشادات العلمية بالخصوص.
7.	تعتمد الدراسة على الرسومات التوضيحية والاسكتشات وجداول البيانات، إلى جانب السرد الوصفي والتحليلي لكل مسكن.
8.	يتولى هواة أو محترفي التصوير الفوتوغرافي والفيديو تصوير النماذج المختارة لدعم الدراسة.

وأخيرا/ 
كل ما قدمته في هذا المقترح، هي أفكار مبدئية، قابلة للنقاش والتعديل والتصحيح. في حالة الموافقة على هذا المقترح، وعدم تقديم مقترحات أخرى يمكن المفاضلة بينها.

•	وأقترح في هذه الحالة كخطوات تنفيذية، أن تتولى إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب/ 

•	فتح قسم مستقل لهذا البحث الأكاديمي، لضمان حماية المعلومات التي سيتم تداولها بين الأعضاء المشاركين، وعدم تسربها إلى مواقع أخرى، حتى ينتهي البحث، بإذن الله تعالى.

•	التنسيق مع بعض الجامعات العربية أو الجهات الرسمية لرعاية هذه الموسوعة، وترشيح المشرفين عليها

•	وضع شروط وضمانات يلتزم بها كل عضو مشارك تتضمن عدم تسريب أي معلومة أو وثيقة تخص هذا البحث.

•	اعتماد هذا البحث كإضافة علمية تسجل في كل الجامعات التي تريد الاحتفاظ بنسخة منه أو يسجل هذا البحث على أنه تمّ تحت رعايتها وإشرافها، وتحسب في سجل كل أكاديمي مشارك في الإعداد أو الإشراف عليه، كدرجة علمية تضاف إلى سجله الأكاديمي. أما المشاركين من الأخوة المهندسين، فأقترح أن تقدم لهم الجامعة أو الجامعات التي ستتبنى اعتماد هذه الموسوعة، إفادة علمية بمشاركتهم في هذه الموسوعة، يمكنهم من إضافتها إلى سجلهم الوظيفي او الاستفادة منها كدرجة علمية عند شروعهم في التحضير للرسالات العلمية الأكاديمية مستقبلا.

•	تنشر هذه الموسوعة باسم ملتقى المهندسين العرب، على شكل مطبوعة فاخرة، تحت رعاية أحد المساهمين المقتدرين، أو أي جهة رسمية عربية ومن الممكن أن تتشارك أكثر من جهة في ذلك. 

•	يعود ريع هذه المطبوعة ( موسوعة البيت العربي التقليدي)، لصالح ملتقى المهندسين العرب، كدعم مالي دائم من الأعضاء المشاركين في هذا البحث، على أن تسلم لكل عضو مشارك خمس نسخ من هذه الموسوعة.

وهذا رابط لواحدة من الأمثلة للمسكن العربي التقليدي( البيت الطرابلسي التقليدي)، أعرضه فقط لتوضيح الفكرة، وهو في طور التعديل والإضافة والدعم بالوثائق والمستندات والصور، في حالة المباشرة في تنفيذ الفكرة/
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141079.html

والله من وراء القصد، وهو المستعان على كل أمر.


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (12 يوليو 2009)

بداية مشجعة من مشرفنا 
ولكن اتمنى اذا رغبتم ف الاستمرار ,,, اولا تنسيق الموضوع كما ذكرتم قبل عرض المعلومات..... 
واضيف ايضا ان يبدا هذا المشروع بتجارب اصغر وهي تشمل امكانية عمل الاوراق البحثية الخاصة بالمؤتمرات والدوريات العلمية بين الاعضاء المشاركين
على ان يتولى العضو في الدولة الناشرة او المستضيفة للبحث القاءه وتقديمه بالصورة المناسبة على انه بحث مشترك

لو نجح هذا على المستوى المصغر ,,,,,,,,, سيكون ان شاء الله قادرا على النجاح لانتاج الموسوعات
لان ادارة الفرق البحثية الكبيرة ليست بالعمل اليسير
والتجربة المصغرة ستكون اقدر على التقييم وايضاح العقبات الممكنة

لو قدر لهذا الموضوع ان يتم ...... فستكون طفرة في البحث العلمي واسلوب العمل الجماعي بين شخصيات من شتى البقاع لا يجمعهم الا حب العلم والرغبة في ترك بصمة في الوطن العربي

ونحن معكم والله المستعان


----------



## أبو زياد (13 يوليو 2009)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
هذا حماس يجعل الأمور تدفع إلى الإمام بشكل إيجابي جداً
الآن لدينا مقترحين عمليين أجدهما ليسا بدائل عن بعضهما وإنما قد يكونا محوري عمل هما
المحور الأول: إنتاج بحثي يوثق ويضيف إلى المكتبة المعمارية العربية وهو مقترح أخي المهندس جمال اللافي بإنتاج موسوعة البيت العربي التقليدي وقد يكون هناك مقترحات بموضوعات أخرى في هذا المجال
المحور الثاني: المشاركة في عمل أوراق بحثية للمشاركة في المؤتمرات أو النشر في الدوريات العلمية والذي اقترحته أختنا الفاضلة دكتورة معمارية ، وهذا يستدعي متابعة وتبادل أخبار المؤتمرات العلمية في مختلف بلادنا ، والإشارة إلى الدوريات التي يمكن النشر فيها ، بل يمكن فيما بعد أن يقوم الملتقى بنفسه بالاشتراك في مؤتمر ويرشح من دولة المؤتمر من أعضاءه مجموعة يتقدم منهم من هم على استعداد لعمل وتقديم ورقة بحثية 
وأضيف إلى ما تقدم
أننا بحاجة إلى محور عمل آخر للترجمة يتم اختيار كتاب من الكتب الأجنبية ونقوم على ترجمته ثم نشره ، ولتكن الكتب التي نبدأ بها هي التي تقدم وتفند وتشرح المعايير والأسس لتكون كتباً أساسية تفيد الأغلب الأعم من طالبي العلم والعاملين ثم الكتب العلمية التي تعالج قضايا الساعة المعمارية والعمرانية 
ثم محور آخر يقدم فيه الأبحاث التقنية وتناقش ووترشح مجموعة محدودة منها تحصل على أعلى التقديرات في مواصفات البحث التقني المطلوبة ويقوم بذلك لجنة من الملتقى بالتعاون مع أعضاء شرفيين من بعض الشركات العاملة ثم تنشر تلك الأبحاث التقنية في مجال العمارة والعمران على الشركات المهتمة بنقاط البحث بهدف تسويقها أو العمل بها ضمن مشروعات الشركة أي بشكل أكثر وضوح هو محور يعمل على تسويق الأبحاث التقنية في مجالاتنا أو المجالات الهندسية بصفة عامة إن أردتم ذلك بهدف ربط البحث العلمي بالمتطلبات الفعلية في المجال التنفيذي وهو الهدف الذي أعتقد أن الموضوع بدأ من أجله ، وبالطبع هذا التسويق يحتاج إلى الاتفاق على خطة عمل ومبادئ صارمة نتفق عليها حتى لا تخرج الأمور عن الهدف النبيل الذي نسير في طريقه نحو خدمة علمية ومهنية جادة وفاعلة وغير ساعية للربح 
أيضاً قد نحتاج إلى محور إعلامي بمعنى أن من بين أعضاء الملتقى من يجد في نفسه القدرة أن يكون مراسلاً في بلده للملتقى لينقل لنا أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات واحتياجات الشركات التقنية على قدر ما يستطيع ويمكنه أيضاً كتابة مقالات وتحقيقات يقوم بإجرائها مع بعض الشركات حول متطلباتها وذلك في حدود المقدرة والاستطاعة فإن كانت لدينا عشرة مراسلين وكل منهم أمد الملتقى بأخبار أسبوعية وموضوع تحقيق شهري سيكون لدينا زخم معلوماتي حول ما يدور في الواقع التنفيذي في عدة بلدان عربية
الله الله ، بارك الله فيكم ، ونفع بكم ، سأكتفي بهذا القدر من المشاركة اليوم لإتاحة الفرصة لمشاركات لما تقدم ومناقشات فيما تقدم


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (14 يوليو 2009)

بداية،
السلام عليكم إخوتي الأفاضل جميعا، فقد بث أخشى أن يتحول هذا الموضوع ذو القيمة العالية، إلى مجرد حوار شخصي بين ثلاث أعضاء، حيث لا حظت عزوفا من باقي المشاركين عن التفاعل مع هذا الموضوع، ولا أدرى السبب، نسأل الله أن يكون المانع خيرا.

وصلنا في موضوعنا هذا إلى طرح خمس مقترحات أو محاور، يمكنها أن تكون مدخلا لبرنامج عمل تفاعلي بين أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب، أبدؤها بالأحدث وهي المحاور الثلاث الأولى التي تفضل بطرحها أخونا الفاضل د. أبو زياد، ثم المحور الرابع وهو الذي تفضلت بطرحه أختنا الفاضلة دكتورة معمارية والمحور الخامس الذي ذكرته في مشاركتي:

المحور الأول/ 
ويتعلق بترجمة الكتب التخصصية الأجنبية، ثم نشره، وتكون الكتب التي نبدأ بها هي التي تقدم وتفند وتشرح المعايير والأسس. لتكون كتباً أساسية تفيد الأغلب الأعم من طالبي العلم والعاملين، ثم الكتب العلمية التي تعالج قضايا الساعة المعمارية والعمرانية. 

المحور الثاني/ 
المشاركة في إعداد سلسلة من الأبحاث التقنية‘ على أن تناقش ويرشّح منها مجموعة محدودة، التي تحصل على أعلى التقديرات في مواصفات البحث التقني المطلوبة، ويقوم بذلك لجنة من الملتقى بالتعاون مع أعضاء شرفيين من بعض الشركات العاملة، ثم تنشر تلك الأبحاث التقنية في مجال العمارة والعمران على الشركات المهتمة بنقاط البحث، بهدف تسويقها أو العمل بها ضمن مشروعات الشركة. 

أي بشكل أكثر وضوح هو محور يعمل على تسويق الأبحاث التقنية في مجالاتنا أو المجالات الهندسية بصفة عامة- إن أردتم ذلك- بهدف ربط البحث العلمي بالمتطلبات الفعلية في المجال التنفيذي، وهو الهدف الذي أعتقد أن الموضوع بدأ من أجله، 

وبالطبع هذا التسويق يحتاج إلى الاتفاق على خطة عمل ومبادئ صارمة، نتفق عليها حتى لا تخرج الأمور عن الهدف النبيل الذي نسير في طريقه، نحو خدمة علمية ومهنية جادة وفاعلة وغير ساعية للربح.

المحور الثالث/ 
محور إعلامي يعتمد على بعض أعضاء الملتقى ممن يجد في نفسه القدرة أن يكون مراسلاً في بلده للملتقى لينقل لنا أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات واحتياجات الشركات التقنية، ويمكنه أيضاً كتابة مقالات وتحقيقات يقوم بإجرائها مع بعض الشركات حول متطلباتها، وذلك في حدود المقدرة والاستطاعة، فإن كان لدينا عشرة مراسلين وكل منهم أمد الملتقى بأخبار أسبوعية وموضوع تحقيق شهري سيكون لدينا زخم معلوماتي حول ما يدور في الواقع التنفيذي في عدة بلدان عربية.

المحور الرابع/ 
المشاركة في عمل أوراق بحثية للمشاركة في المؤتمرات أو النشر في الدوريات العلمية. على ان يتولى العضو في الدولة الناشرة أو المستضيفة للبحث القاءه وتقديمه بالصورة المناسبة على انه بحث مشترك.

المحور الخامس/ 
ويتعلق بإعداد موسوعة علمية موضوعها الأساس" البيت العربي التقليدي"، تهدف إلى 
•	توثيق هذه المعالم التاريخية في العالم العربي، وخصوصا أن أغلبها بدأت تتعرض للإتهيار بفعل الإهمال.
•	تقديمها كمرجع للباحثين والمصممين.

وأخيرا... 
ستبقى هذه المقترحات قيد المداولة للتدارس بين أعضاء وإدارة الملتقى، مالم تقدم مقترحات جديدة أخرى، ويمكن أن ينقسم الأعضاء على هذه المحاور كل حسب رغبته واستطاعته ومجال اهتمامه، بحيث تسير جميع هذه المقترحات في خط متوازي... والمحور الذي يستقطب اهتمام اكبر عدد ، يباشر في تنفيذه.

وتبقى ملاحظة أخيرة... وهي، في حالة تفاعل الأعضاء مع هذه المقترحات، سيتم الاتفاق أولا على بعض البنود التنظيمية التي تحفظ للجميع حقهم المادي والمعنوي. وأعني بالمادي هنا، هو اعتبار ما يقدمونه مساهمة لدعم الملتقى وفي حالة نشر مشاركاتهم في المجلات العلمية أو المؤتمرات، يحق لهم الحصول على نسخ من هذه المنشورات والمطبوعات.
والحق المعنوي، يتعلق بنشر هذه البحوث بأسمائهم الكاملة ، كذلك حماية جهدهم من السرقة الفكرية.

وللجميع الحق في الاضافة أو التعديل على كل المقترحات المطروحة... ونحن في انتظار مساهمتهم.


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (14 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع كبر زي ما بنقول
وارجح البدء في الخطوات التنظيمية ولا اعرف كيف سيتم ضمان جديتها 
وارجح رفع الموضوع وتثبيته على شكل المواضيع الخمسة لجمع المهتمين
ولكن ليسبقه استبيان عن مدى جدية المشاركين
وان لم توجد جدية فانا على استعداد للاستمرا في العمل قدر المستطاع مع المشرف م جمال والدكتور ابو زياد
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## أبو زياد (14 يوليو 2009)

لا نقصد تكبير الموضوع ، ولكن عرض عدة توجهات أو محاور عسى أن يشد أحدها بعض المهتمين دون غيرها ، وقد نجد أحدها برز ولاقى اهتمام ودعم من الأخوة أعضاء الملتقى دون غيره أو أحدها لم يجد اهتمام نهائياً ، أي أن هذا العرض هو توسيع للجذب ثم تقييم الموقف ووضع خطة عمل للانطلاق ولكن بناء على قاعدة مشاركة مناسبة فالعمل جماعي بالأساس
أرى أن ما نتحدث عنه هو مشروع ندعو الله له بالنجاح لدعم البحث العلمي وتبعاته وتطوراته إن سار في مساره الطبيعي من الدعم والاقتناع هو مشروع ناجح من كافة الأوجه ، ولكن ربما يحتاج بالفعل لتثبيت مع تقديمه بشكل يتناسب وما آل إليه من موضوع للنقاش تم طرحه من أختنا دكتورة معمارية إلى مشروع قد يحتاج إذا ما كان هناك قناعة بأهميته إلى دعم وتبني إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب في طرحه بشكل يتناسب وجدية فكرته والدعوة إلى المشاركة فيه من قبل الأعضاء
الواقع أن مسمى ملتقى جعلني منذ البدء اهتم بذلك المجتمع الهندسي داخل ملتقانا ، في مقابل كلمة منتدى ، فالمنتدى هو بالأخير مجتمع للكلام والتندي ، أما الملتقى يمكن أن نجعله شامل للتندي والعمل في ذات الوقت ، ولا يعني العمل هو السعي في الطرقات وبذل المال والجهد ، ولكن إن كانت نتيجة الكلام والتندي توصيات ومن ثم قرارات ثم دفع ورفع تلك القرارات والمرئيات إلى الأوساط العلمية والتنفيذية فذلك عمل ، أليس تأليف كتاب هو عمل ، أليست المشاركة بالرأي خاصة من أصحاب الخبرة هو عمل ، إن كلامي هذا هو عمل أيضاً أهدف به تحميس الأخوة والأخوات أعضاء الملتقى للمشاركة في الموضوع أو المشروع 
مع تحياتي وإلى متابعة بإذن الله


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (15 يوليو 2009)

مادام الموضوع لم يلق اهتماما وتجاوبا إلاّ من أخي الكريم الدكتور أبو زياد وأختنا الفاضلة دكتورة معمارية، فالحديث سيكون موجها لهم تحديدا وللجميع تعميما.

بالنسبة لنقطة مدى ضمان الجدية، فأعتقد وحسب عدة تجارب لإدارة الملتقى، فإنه ولضمان عدم تسرب الجهود المبذولة في أي برنامج أو موضوع، يتم فتح قسم خاص، لا يمكن مشاهدته أو الدخول إليه إلاّ من قبل الأعضاء المعتمدين... وبالتالي فهذه النقطة محسومة.

أما إذا كان المقصود منها جدية ومصداقية الأعضاء المشاركين في الموضوع، فالفرضية مبنية على هذا الأساس، فالمشاركة في مثل هذه البرامج أو المواضيع هو أمر اختياري ووليد قناعة العضو المشارك، ومشاركته مرهونة بظروفه وامكانياته، والوقت مفتوح ومرن، مع مرعاة الجدية والالتزام، كما أن انظمام الأعضاء سيتم على التوالي، وكلما اجتمع العدد المناسب يمكن للمجموعة الشروع في تنفيذ أي مقترح من المقترحات الخمس، وفي حالة اجتماع عضوين على مقترح واحد، يمكنهما فتح باب الحوار في الفرص والامكانيات التي يمكن من خلالها تنشيط الموضوع وجعله قابلا للتنفيذ، وكلما أنظم عضو جديد توسعت دائرة النقاش ودخلت أكثر في الجانب التنفيذي.

تبقى الخيارات مفتوحة لكل عضو في تبني أي من أحد المقترحات المطروحة أو أكثر، إلى جانب أن الموضوع لا يزال مفتوحا أمام مقترحات جديدة، يتقدم بها أي عضو، وفي أي وقت.

على كل حال، التفاعل مع الموضوع، يعتبر مسألة وقت، وسيبقى هذا الموضوع مثبتا، حتى يلقى حظه من اهتمام الأعضاء.​


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (16 يوليو 2009)

انا ايضا اشعر بعدم التجاوب
ولكن اتمنى ان نبدأ سويا في محاولة لانجاح التجربة ولو بنشر ورقة بحثية 
وبناء على نجاحها ستم توثيق الاسبقية وتكون باعثا على اشتراك اكبر وتنسيق اوسع ان شاء الله
فدعونا باسم الله نبدأ ونتوكل على الله


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (16 يوليو 2009)

ونعم الوكيل... أختنا الفاضلة دكتور معمارية، ليكن موضوع هذه الورقة العلمية، هو عنوان هذا الموضوع الأساسي، وهو:

البحث العلمي وواقع العمارة العربية المعاصرة... أعتقد أن مشكلة العمارة العربية تتلخص في هذه النقطة.

ولتكن بعض المحاور، تناقش التعليم المعماري في العالم العربي، بدء بمقاعد الدراسة الأولى ومرحلة التعليمي الجامعي، مرورا برسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه، وصولا إلى مرحلة ممارسة المهنة، وانعكاساتها جميعا على واقع البحث العلمي والإنجاز الحضاري للعمارة العربية المعاصر... أي بالمختصر المفيد، أن البحث العلمي وممارسة المهنة هما مكونان يدوران في حلقة واحدة وكل منهما يؤثر ويتأثر بالآخر سلبا وإيجابا.

أعتقد أننا قطعنا شوطا كبيرا في مناقشة هذا الموضوع، ويمكننا أن نستثمر هذه الحوارات والمناقشات التي دارت بين جميع المشاركين، للخروج بخلاصة بحث علمي منهجي، يمكننا من وضع مبضع الجراح على موقع الألم لإستئصال الداء الذي ينخر في جسد الأمة في مجالات البحث العلمي والتعمير.


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (16 يوليو 2009)

سبحان الله..... لقد فكرت في هذه النقطة بالفعل... الاستمرار في استكمال هذا المجال
وعندي نقطة اخرى احب ان اضيفها
ولكن من بعد اذنكم اود فصل هذا الموضوع ومناقشته بعد فتح قسم خاص، الذي يمكن مشاهدته أو الدخول إليه إلاّ من قبل الأعضاء المعتمدين فقط
وذلك حفاظا على الافكار
وننتظر راي الدكتور ابو زياد


----------



## أبو زياد (16 يوليو 2009)

ونعم الوكيل ... أبدأ بها أنا أيضاً معكما ، ولأكن عملياً سأدخل في البحث مباشرة 
"البحث العلمي وواقع العمارة العربية المعاصرة"
وإذا كانت محاور المناقشة تبدأ بالتعليم الجامعي مروراً بالرسائل أو/ثم الممارسة المهنية وانعكاساتها
أبدأ بالتعليم الجامعي 
واقترح أحد نقاط المقدمة يدور حول الفرق بين طلب العلم والتلمذة أو طالب العلم والتلميذ ، والفكرة تدور حول أننا نبدأ حياتنا التعليمية تلاميذ ثم طلاب علم ثم نبحث مرة أخرى على من نتتلمذ على يديه مهنياً ، فما هي العلاقة بين المعلم والتلميذ في المراحل الأولى ، والأستاذ والطالب في المرحلة الثانية ، والمعلم والتلميذ في المرحلة الثالثة

ولكي أوضح مغزى ما أرمي إليه ، سأورد وجهة نظري فيما يتعلق بالتلمذة في المرحلة الثانية (ولماذا اخترت المرحلة الثانية) في قول الحق تبارك وتعالى في قصة موسى عليه السلام مع معلمه الخضر :
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قال له موسى هل أتبعك على أن تعلمن مما علمت رشداً * قال إنك لن تستطيع معي صبراً * وكيف تصبر على ما لم تحط به خبراً * قال ستجدني إن شاء الله صابراً ولا أعصي لك أمراً * قال فإن اتبعتني فلا تسألني عن شئ حتى أحدث لك منه ذكراً * فانطلقا .


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (16 يوليو 2009)

الحمد لله الذي جمعنا على الخير... بدأت الأفكار والخيارات والرؤى تتوحد، لتجتمع تحت دائرة واحدة. 

أتفق معك أختي الكريمة دكتورة معمارية، ولكن سأترك فكرة فتح قسم خاص بالموضوع لإدارة الملتقى، فهذا من اختصاصها... وأنا على يقين من أنهم سيولون الموضوع أهميته التي يستحقها.

مثلما اتفق مع أخي الكريم الدكتور أبو زياد.... فأنا قصدت من الإشارة إلى مناقشة البحث للإشكالية بدء بمقاعد الدراسة، هي طرح قضية أهمية التتلمذ منذ الصغر على يد معلم خبير ، كي تصبح العملية التعليمية في المرحلة الجامعية وما بعدها، أكثر عمقا وارتباطا بالواقع الميداني والاجتماعي والثقافي والبيئي... وتصبح مرحلة التعليم الجامعي هي مرحلة الصقل والاستزادة والاطلاع على تجارب الآخرين وتعميق الفهم لدور العمارة في المجتمع. وأن العمارة رسالة وليست مهنة للإرتزاق، وكي تصبح رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه هي إنطلاقة نحو وضع الرؤى وتأصيل النظريات التي ستسهم في تطوير العمارة ونقلها من مرحلة إلى مرحلة أخرى أكثر تقدما وتماشيا مع تطلعات المجتمع.

سأترك لنفسي ولكم الوقت لإعادة ترتيب الأفكار، كما ولابد من أن يترأس هذا البحث أكاديميا، ليتولى توجيهه نحو مساره الصحيح، وليكون أكثر منهجية... وسأترك هذا الأمر أيضا لإدارة الملتقى.


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (17 يوليو 2009)

المشرف جمال اللافي
اذا كان فتح قسم خاص للموضوع سيحتاج وقتا من الملتقى... فانا ارى ان نتابع الافكار بشكل اخر غير التواصل المفتوح
وذلك لعدة اسباب منها حماية للافكار العلمية
حماية لحقوق المشتركين
ان ياخذ الموضوع حقه من النقاش لبداية وضع المحاور على الورق
ثانيا 
ارجو ان يترأس الموضوع شخص واحد ويتولى ادارة الموضوع وذلك تبعا لالمامه بقواعد النشر العلمي سواء في مؤتمرات او دوريات علمية
واتمنى ان يتم تحديد الدورية العلمية باسلوب يعتمد على مصداقيتها وياريت ياخذ الطابع الدولي باعتبار الامشتركين من دول مختلفة
الفكرة بدات تختمر في عقلي وسأحاول ان اوليها مزيدا من الاهتمام
ولكن اعتذر عن عدم عرضي للمعلومات هنا وسأعمل على ارسالها الى بريدكم الخاص حتى يتم فتح الجزء الخاص ف القريب العاجل ان شاء الله


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (17 يوليو 2009)

المشرف جمال اللافي
اذا كان فتح قسم خاص للموضوع سيحتاج وقتا من الملتقى... فانا ارى ان نتابع الافكار بشكل اخر غير التواصل المفتوح
وذلك لعدة اسباب منها حماية للافكار العلمية
حماية لحقوق المشتركين
ان ياخذ الموضوع حقه من النقاش لبداية وضع المحاور على الورق
ثانيا 
ارجو ان يترأس الموضوع شخص واحد ويتولى ادارة الموضوع وذلك تبعا لالمامه بقواعد النشر العلمي سواء في مؤتمرات او دوريات علمية
واتمنى ان يتم تحديد الدورية العلمية باسلوب يعتمد على مصداقيتها وياريت ياخذ الطابع الدولي باعتبار الامشتركين من دول مختلفة
الفكرة بدات تختمر في عقلي وسأحاول ان اوليها مزيدا من الاهتمام
ولكن اعتذر عن عدم عرضي للمعلومات هنا وسأعمل على ارسالها الى بريدكم الخاص حتى يتم فتح الجزء الخاص ف القريب العاجل ان شاء الله


----------



## أبو زياد (17 يوليو 2009)

إذا كان الموضوع سيتردد صداه بين ثلاثتنا ، والحمد لله لدينا العزم والاقتناع ، فقد أميل لرأي الأخت دكتورة معمارية ، ولكن في ذات الوقت أرى في ذلك وأد لفكرة العمل الجماعي والهدف الذي كان من أجله ارتبط تنفيذ أفكارنا بالملتقى ، وهي خدمة مهنية بالمقام الأول ، أما إذا كان العمل سينحصر بيينا فذلك سيأخذ منحى آخر ، وهذا لا يقلل الحماس أو القناعة ولكن لكل من الاتجاهين أسلوب واتفاقات مباشرة وعمل محدد ، وكان عرضي ودخولي في معترك البحث المقترح من أخي المهندس جمال اللافي هو كناية عن تشميري عن سواعدي واستعدادي للعمل بشكل مباشر وما زلت ، لذلك فإن رأي مشرفنا الفاضل بأن يأخذ لنفسه الوقت لإعادة ترتيب الأفكار ، ربما يعطي فرصة للآخرين للمشاركة ، وكان من أقوال بعض أساتذتي بعد أن نتفق على شئ ما وندرسه ونريد الانطلاق فيه ، يقول "فلننطلق انطلاقة الفيل"
وكنا نضحك ولكن قال نعم أنا أقدر جداً انطلاقة الفيل فأنتم ترونها بطيئة وأنا أراها واثقة لا رجعة في أي خطوة من خطواتها لا يلفها البطء ولكن التؤدة ، والله يحب التؤدة .
رأيت في أحد المنتديات التجارية قسماً للبحث العلمي ، اسمه القسم الأكاديمي على ما أتذكر ، والمنتدى هو للتجار ، فكيف بنا في ملتقانا لا نخصص قسماً للبحث العلمي ودعم التقنيات المهنية ليس لقسم العمارة فقط وإنما ذاك يستحق أن يكون قسماً على مستوى الملتقى .
أما من ناحية وجود أكاديمي ليتولى توجيهه نحو مساره الصحيح وليكون أكثر منهجية ، ولله الحمد فإن ملتقانا يجمع بين أكاديميين كثر ، ناهيك عن شخصي المتواضع ، ولكن قد يشير ذلك إلى أننا نحتاج أن نرى بعضنا البعض ، لا أقصد رؤية عين ، ولكن رؤية المعرفة ، رؤية تبصر بإمكاناتنا وكيفية الاستفادة منها .


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (17 يوليو 2009)

انا مع الاخ ابو زياد في كل ماقال
واراك ان شاء الله جدير بتحمل مسوؤلية التوجيه والارشاد الاكاديمي
واتمنى فعلا افتتاح قسم خاص للبحث او العمل الاكاديمي
وبالنسبة للتواصل بين الاعضاء فالحمد لله هذا الموضوع مثبت..ز ولمن اراد المشاركة اثناء العمل فنحن على استعداد
واما العمل الثلاثي الحالي فما هو الا اختبار لامكانية نجاح هذه الفكرة او عدمه
وهذا ما سيتم نشره لاحقا ان شاء الله في نفس الموضوع
على ان يتم نشر الخطوات العملية وتطورها هنا وذلك لرفع الهمة واشعال الحماس
والله المستعان
واما "رؤية المعرفة ، رؤية تبصر بإمكاناتنا وكيفية الاستفادة منها "
فيمكن ارسال البيانات الشخصية للمشتركين على الخاص عن طريق ارسال 
cv


----------



## فرانك (17 يوليو 2009)

معكم المعماري فرانك

بامكان المعماري ان يعمل في الميدان
واترك عن ورق a4
شوية بحوث للحصول عل الدال


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (18 يوليو 2009)

لم افهم ماتود الاشارة اليه م.فرانك؟
ارجو التوضيح لنتمكن من الرد
تحياتي


----------



## فرانك (18 يوليو 2009)

اقصد كثير من الاكاديميين لم ينصهروا في العمل


----------



## فرانك (18 يوليو 2009)

دكتورة معمارية قال:


> انا مع الاخ ابو زياد في كل ماقال
> واراك ان شاء الله جدير بتحمل مسوؤلية التوجيه والارشاد الاكاديمي
> واتمنى فعلا افتتاح قسم خاص للبحث او العمل الاكاديمي
> وبالنسبة للتواصل بين الاعضاء فالحمد لله هذا الموضوع مثبت..ز ولمن اراد المشاركة اثناء العمل فنحن على استعداد
> ...





متى ما افتتح
فرانك كبير المعماريين جاهز على اهبة الاستعداد لامرك ياسعادة الدكتورة المعمارية


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (18 يوليو 2009)

الزميل فرانك
شكرا لتعاونك
ولكني احب ان اصحح ان الكثير من الاكاديميين ايضا انخرطوا في العمل
البحث العلمي للاسف لم ياخذ وضعه في الدول العربية
واذا اردت ان تعلم اهميته
فعليك بالاطلاع على الميزانيات المخصصة للبحث العلمي في امريكا واسرائيل مثلا لتشعر باهمية البحث
وكيف ان هذا المجال يعد عملا في حد ذاته

جميل ان يصقل البحث بالعمل ولكن كثير من الابحاث مبنية على الدراسات والقراءات ومتابعة التطور العلمي "ولا اقصد هنا تطور السوق" بل تطور العلم, والاضافة اليه , ونقده, وتحليله وهذه المتابعة ليست في امكانيات الغالبية من المهندسين.
انها فقط في امكانية الباحثين المهتمين بالعلم الذي يبنى عليه مجال عملهم

وان لم توجد هذه الطبقة فسنصبح كما كان يقول اساتذتنا في العمارة "معمارجية فقط" مقلدين ومنفذين لما يفرض علينا دون وعي ومع الايام سوف نلقى في قاااااااااااع التاريخ

وعلى فكرة السادة الزملاء الافاضل الذين اهتمو بالموضوع وهما الاخ ابو زياد والاخ جمال اللافي بالاضافة الي نعمل جميعا والحمد لله ومنخرطين في الواقع ولكن البحث جانب اخر من اهتماماتنا وليس فقط للترقيه كما اسلفت
فكلاهما الان ليس اكاديميا ولكنهم مازالو باحثين شغوفين بالتطوير

نسعد بمشاركتك في اتمام البحوث ان شاء الله
وفي انتظار مشاركاتك في الموضوع الاصلي او طرح محاور للنقاش


----------



## فرانك (18 يوليو 2009)

الله يوفقك يا دكتورة 

يكفي ان العلم لا زال فيه امثالك لا تاخذي الموضوع ومداخلتي هي التقليل من البحث العلمي
بقدر ماهو استطلاع ماعند الاخر او الباحث 

سالقي بهذا المحور ولكي التعليق

معماريون بلا تقليد 

مدننا العربيه تتطلع الى رؤية معماريين ومخططين باحثين من العرب 
وشركات عربية معمارية تحاكي وتنفذ اعمال المختصين على ارض الواقع 
فهل هم قادرون 
ام غير ذلك


----------



## معماريون (20 يوليو 2009)

دكتورة معمارية
اتفق معكي ان البحوث لها اهمية على ارض الواقع 
اولا :
الباحث ميزته انه يعمل على البحث وجمع المعلومات وتحليلها 
ثانيا:
الباحث يضع حلول ومعالجات مثالية
رابعا:
الباحث يحاكي في بعض الافكار الخيال وهذه ميزه الى توالد افكار حديثه مستقبلية وان لم تطبق فهي فكر 
خامسا:
الباحث معلوماته يستقيها من مشاركة الاخرين ويوزنها بميزان معياري لا يقبل انصاف الحلول

اخيرا:
اشيد بالدكتورة المعمارية بعد اقتناع ان اهمية المشاركة من الباحثين واهل الخبرة والجامعات 
الى الانتاج ورؤيتي مهما وجد من اعمال على ارض الواقع هي قد تكون نتاج بحوث مسبقه ولكن
قد ينظر انه لم يشر لاهلها

دكتورة ممتنا لكي على الاثراء في هذا الموضوع


----------



## حسام عبدالله (21 يوليو 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء
موضوع مهم جدا ويجب البحث والخوض فية بعمق
في تقديري الشخصي ان هنالك ثلاث مشاكل اساسية في الموضوع تتلخص في التالي:
1- البحث العلمي وعلاقتة بقضايا المجتمع المختلفة
2- تمويل البحث العلمي من خلال مؤسسات المجتمع والذي يعكس حاجة ملحة للبحث العلمي
3- دعم البحث العلمي من خلال الدولة وزيادة حصة البحث العلمي في موازنة الدولة
هذة العناصر الثلاث تحتاج منا الى بحث واسهاب
وللحديث بقية


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (21 يوليو 2009)

أعتقد أخي الكريم دكتور أبو زياد وأختي الكريمة دكتورة معمارية، أننا بدأنا نضع بعض النقاط الأخرى على الحروف، ونتفق حولها، وهي على النحو التالي/
*
1.	موضوع البحث يتناول" البحث العلمي وواقع العمارة العربية المعاصرة". هذا إن لم تكن هناك آراء أخرى مخالفة.

2.	ضمان منهجية البحث، تستدعي توكيل مهمة الإشراف لمن لهم الدراية والكفاءة بالأمور البحثية. 

وهنا مقترح من أختنا الفاضلة، دكتورة معمارية بترشيح الدكتور أبو زياد، كمشرف على هذا البحث. وبالنسبة لي لا أرى مانعا من ذلك، ما دام الدكتور أبو زياد يرى في نفسه الكفاءة.

3.	باب الاشتراك في إعداد البحث مفتوح لجميع الأعضاء، في أي مرحلة من مراحل البحث، قبل أن يصل إلى مرحلة قريبة من صورته النهائية، والتي يقفل عندها باب قبول المشاركات، وهذه المهمة موكولة للمشرف على البحث.

4.	يتم تداول البحث من خلال البريد الإلكتروني للمشاركين، حرصا على سير البحث وحفظ حقوق المشاركين وجهدهم. إلى حين تتكفل إدارة الملتقى بفتح قسم خاص بالبحوث العلمية، الذي يحضر الدخول إليه، إلاّ على المشاركين.*


*وأخيرا... استطيع أن أقول بأنني وبإذن الله تعالى وتوفيقه، على أتم الاستعداد للمشاركة في إعداد هذا البحث، وكناحية تنظيمية، نحن في انتظار توجيهات المشرف على البحث بهذا الخصوص.*


----------



## أبو زياد (23 يوليو 2009)

*بحث "البحث العلمي وواقع العمارة العربية المعاصرة"*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وعودة إليكم مرة أخرى بعد انشغالي في السفر من المملكة السعودية إلى مصر لقضاء إجازة صيفية إن شاء الله واستكمال بعض البحوث العلمية 
تحية لكل من بدأ يشارك في الموضوع ، وعلى مسار البحث الدي اقترحه مشرفنا أخي المهندس جمال اللافي في موضوع "البحث العلمي وواقع العمارة العربية المعاصرة" ، واعتزازي بمقترح الأخت دكتورة معمارية وموافقة مشرفنا العزيز على أن أقوم بالإشراف على البحث 
أولاً: فإنني سأعتبر دلك ترشيحاً كريماً منهما وهو مطروح أمام الإخوة المشاركين لإبداء ترشيحات أخرى عسى أن يكون في دلك تشجيعاً للمبادرة وشحد الهمم ، ولكي لا يضيع وقت أكثر ، سأقوم بإدن الله بمهام الإشراف وتنظيم المشاركة في البحث أما المشاركة في الموضوع عامة فهو بالطبع راجع لمشرفنا العزيز حين يرى أن يكلفني صراحة بجملة واضحة تعتبر تكليف يعتد به إدا ما كنا نبغي بحثاً نسعى لتوثيقه ونشره فلابد أن تكون تلك الأمور بنصوص واضحة صريحة موجهة بتكليف إلى شخص محدد 
ثانياً: أرجو أن نتبادل ثلاثتنا كمشتركين - حتى الآن - في البحث سابقات الخبرة ، ولولا أني أعمل حالياً خلال إجازتي على جهاز ليس خاص بي لكنت أرسلت سابقة خبرتي لكل من الأخت دكتورة معمارية والمهندس جمال اللافي ولكني سأتم دلك صباح الغد بعون الله وأرسله على الخاص لكل منهما
ثالثاً: على من يرغب في المشاركة في البحث سواء بالإسهام في هيكل البحث أو بالمشاركة بورقة عليه أن يوضح دلك في مشاركته بموضوعنا هنا ، على سبيل المثال ما اقترحه أخونا حسام عبد الله على أن يبدي استعداده للمشاركة في إحدى أو كل أو عدة نقاط مما اقترحه 
رابعاً: على مدار إعداد البحث أقترح بمشيئة الله أن يعرض مشرفنا الفاضل الخطوط العريضة للبحث أو الموضوعات أو النقاط المثارة أو التي نعمل عليها على جميع الأعضاء من خلال موضوعنا المثبت هنا لكي يتاح الإسهام من جميع الأعضاء 
خامساً: لما كان هناك فرق بين البحث والتحقيق على اختلاف أنواع كل منهما ، فهناك أيضاً فروقاً بين الباحث والمحقق والمساهم في كل منهما ، لدلك سيتم فرز المشاركات بين ورقة بحثية ومساهمة ، وأرى أن جميع المساهمات في موضوع البحث ستنشر في أماكنها والمساهمات العامة يمكن أن تضم جميعها في ملحق ويدكر أسماء جميع من ساهموا بأي شكل من أشكال الدعم سواء في هيكل البحث أو منهجيته أو في نصوص الموضوعات وطرح أفكار وغير دلك
سادساً: سأخصص ملف "folder" على موقع رفع وأفتحه للمشتركين لرفع الملفات وتنزيلها إدا كان دلك غير متاح على الملتقى
سابعاً: حيث أن البحث هو في المقام الأول تجربة رائدة وعمل بحثي جماعي في إطار ملتقى عام فإنني سأعمد إلى تطبيق الأصول البحثية والاتفاق مع مشرفنا والدكتورة معمارية على البرنامج الزمني لمراحله المختلفة ولكن في الوقت نفسه أقترح إتاحة فرصة لسير البحث بشكل فيه جانب تعليمي للمشاركين من غير الأكاديميين أو من ليس لهم خبرة سابقة في إنجاز أو إنتاج البحوث العلمية ، في كيفية عمل ورقة بحثية ولتكن الاستفادة في هدا الصدد عامة ، وبمعنى آخر أن جوهر هدا البحث لابد أن ينضح به نفس البحث ، فكيف ننتقد واقع البحث العلمي ولا نطبق أصوله ومبادئه والغاية منه في بحثنا قبل أن نسعى إلى طرح نتائج قد تكون بمثابة قفز على الأحداث ، فقد يشتمل البحث في بعض نقاطه على استبيان ، وقد تكون لبعض النقاط فرضيات وبعضها دراسية وغير دلك
ثامناً: اقترح أن نعمل إلى جانب الإنجاز العلمي في السعي إلى جهة أو جهات تدعم البحث من الناحية التوثيقية ، بمعنى تبني جهة من الجهات عمل ندوة محكمة حول موضوع البحث تكون محاورها هي أجزاء البحث أو أبوابه ، أياً كانت تلك الجهة في أي من بلادنا العربية ستحظى بعمل الندوة عندها ، ويسلط عليها الضوء إعلامياً ، كما يجري التفكير في كيفية النشر وقد يصل الأمر إدا ما كانت جدواه مناسبة من ناحية القيمة العلمية التي سيخرج بها وبعض العوامل الأخرى أن ينشر في كتاب أو يقدم باسم الملتقى إلى إحدى الدوريات الراعية لمثل هده المؤلفات مثل دورية عالم المعرفة ، وأعتقد أن أسلوب التنفيد الدي نحن بصدده سيكون رائداً ومحفزاً على تشجيعه وإبراز دلك المجهود الدي ندعو الله له بالنجاح والتوفيق والله ولي دلك بمشيئته
وأكتفي بدلك القدر اليوم وفي انتظار تعليقاتكم


----------



## أبو زياد (24 يوليو 2009)

أعزائي المهندس جمال الهمالي ودكتورة معمارية
أرسلت لكما سابقة أعمالي على البريد الخاص بكما ، ولكن الرسالة المرسلة إلى أخي جمال الهمالي لم يتم استلامها نظراً لعدم السماح بتلقي رسائل خاصة
لذلك أرجو إن أردت ذلك أخي التكرم بأن ترسل لي بريد إلكتروني أستطيع من خلاله أرسال سابقة الأعمال إليكم 
وعلى أي حال فقد رفعت الملف على مركز التحميل لتقوم دكتورة معمارية بتنزيله ، فإن كان ذلك متاح لكم من خلال صلاحياتكم كمشرف للقسم فإرجو إبلاغي بتمام استلام الملف
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (26 يوليو 2009)

أخي الكريم/ د. أبو زياد

تحية طيبة وبعد، أعتذر عن التأخر في الرد، لأسباب خاصة، كما أنني لم اتلق أي رسالة على بريدي تفيد بآخر المشاركات في الموضوع، فهذه هي الوسيلة التي أعلم من خلالها بآخر المستجدات في كل موضوع شاركت فيه.

أما بخصوص ترشيحك من طرف أختنا الفاضلة دكتورة معمارية وموافقتي على هذا الأمر، فهو من واقع استعدادك الشخصي لتقبل هذه المهمة الشاقة برحابة صدر... الأمر الذي أعتبره تزكية، لا ديمقراطية فيها، فمصلحة الموضوع ومشاركاتك الفاعلة في محاوره، كانت هي الفيصل في أمر ترشيحك لمهمة الإشراف على البحث، الذي تمّ اختياره من واقع الموضوع الذي طرحته أختنا دكتورة معمارية، مع ربطه بواقع العمارة العربية المعاصرة، من حيث التأثر والتأثير.

أما فيما يتعلق بالخطوط العريضة للبحث، فأرى أهمية أن نتشارك جميعا في وضعها، كل من باب اهتماماته وقناعاته ورؤيته لموضوع البحث، ومن واقع مجالات اختصاصه وإلمامه واهتماماته. كما أرى أن يتولى كل عضو مشارك في هذا البحث طرح أفكاره ورؤيته لخطة البحث بالصورة التي يراها، وتبقى مسؤولية التصحيح والتوجيه للمشرف على البحث، أخونا الدكتور أبو زياد.

وحرصا على استمرارية الطرح والفكرة، أرى أن يقدم كل عضو مشارك ما لديه من أفكار أو خطوط عريضة أو مقترحات بهذا الشأن، على أن يتولى مشرف البحث مراجعة ومتابعة هذه المشاركات بالرد، وكلما أضاف عضو آخر مشاركة جديدة يتولى المشرف على البحث متابعتها معه وربطها بمشاركة العضو السابق وهكذا. فهذه الطريقة تضمن استمرارية الموضوع، وعدم توقفه نتيجة قلة المشاركات أو تأخرها، الأمر الذي قد يسبب الإحباط للمشرف أو العضو الذي بادر بعرض مشاركته.

وحسب ضني أن الرد على جميع المشاركات اللاحقة سيكون حكرا على المشرف على البحث، فهو المعني بذلك منذ اليوم... وهذا ما حرصت عليه من خلال عدم ردي على مشاركة أخونا العزيز، حسام عبد الله، وانتظار أن يتولى المشرف على البحث هذه المهمة.

وبالنسبة لفكرة تأسيس قسم خاص بهذا البحث، رأيت والرأي لكم أيضا، أن نتداول محاور البحث وعناصره ومقدماته، هنا وعلى صفحات هذا الموضوع، وذلك لتشجيع باقي الأعضاء على المشاركة والمساهمة، عندما يتبين لهم مدى جدية الموضوع.... وعندما يصل البحث إلى مرحلة معينة، تؤكد على مصداقية الأعضاء ورغبتهم الجادة في الإنطلاق بالبحث حتى نهايته، سيتم مخاطبة إدارة الملتقى بضرورة فتح قسم جديد للبحث العلمي، وتكون باكورة الأبحاث المنشورة فيه، هو بحثنا هذا، الذي نسال الله العلي القدير أن يوفقنا فيه لما يحب ويرضى. وأنا على يقين بأن إدارة الملتقى ستشكل لجنة من الأكاديميين والخبراء للإشراف على البحوث المقدمة في هذا القسم ومتابعتها، إن شاء الله، مع الاحتفاظ بحق الدكتور أبو زياد في الإشراف على هذا البحث، حتى إنجازه، بتوفيق الله تعالى، وبتعاون الجميع.


----------



## أبو زياد (30 يوليو 2009)

أعتذر عن الانقطاع لعدة أيام ، فأنا أواجه مشاكل مع شبكة الإنترنت منذ وصلت إلى مصر
أحياناً استمر في الكتابة والاسترسال أو العمل على أحد المواقع ثم اكتشف أن الإنترنت مقطوع ويضيع على للأسف ما قمت بعمله ، كما أن من عيوب الدخول على الإنترنت عن طريق وصلات ups الخاصة بشبكات المحمول أنك لا تستطيع عن طريقها الدخول على صفحة حسابات البنك أو الشركات المالية أو بعض المواقع التي يتطلب الدخول إليها المرور في عدة خطوات أمنية

المهم أشكر لك عزيزي مشرفنا المهندس جمال اللافي على ردكم ، وقد قبلت تلك التزكية بصدر رحب كما أوردت في رسالتك ، وما كان مني ذلك إلا لتحريك المشاركة الفاعلة والتشجيع عليها ، وعلى أية حال سنبدأ العمل بإذن الله وستجدوني متجاوباً فيما يراه الملتقى من أسلوب للعمل في أي من مراحله بما لديكم من خبرة في تعامل المشاركين وأساليب دفع الموضوعات ودعمها.

لدينا في بحثنا تحديداً بعض المحاور التي أشار إليها المهندس جمال اللافي في مشاركة سابقة:


جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> ولتكن بعض المحاور، تناقش التعليم المعماري في العالم العربي، بدء بمقاعد الدراسة الأولى ومرحلة التعليمي الجامعي، مرورا برسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه، وصولا إلى مرحلة ممارسة المهنة، وانعكاساتها جميعا على واقع البحث العلمي والإنجاز الحضاري للعمارة العربية المعاصر... أي بالمختصر المفيد، أن البحث العلمي وممارسة المهنة هما مكونان يدوران في حلقة واحدة وكل منهما يؤثر ويتأثر بالآخر سلبا وإيجابا.



كما لدينا نقاط بحث شارك بها أخونا حسام عبد الله
1- البحث العلمي وعلاقتة بقضايا المجتمع المختلفة
2- تمويل البحث العلمي من خلال مؤسسات المجتمع والذي يعكس حاجة ملحة للبحث العلمي
3- دعم البحث العلمي من خلال الدولة وزيادة حصة البحث العلمي في موازنة الدولة

وقد تقودنا تلك النقاط إلى ضرورة تعريف البحث العلمي ومختصر حول طرقه وأساليبه ، ومن جهة أخرى تعريف المهنة بصفة عامة ومهنة الهندسة ومجالاتها وواجباتها المهنية نحو المجتمع 

ما تقدم هو تجميع لما أدلى به المشاركون فيما له علاقة بنقاط البحث ومحاوره مع إضافة لما قد يبدر على الذهن من خلال المقترحات البحثية ، راجياً من الزملاء إضافة ما قد يرى كل منهم وجوب مناقشته أو عرضه بالبحث

البحث بعنوان :
البحث العلمي وواقع العمارة العربية المعاصرة​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (1 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع، يناقش إشكاليات البحث العلمي والتعليم، أعرضه عليكم لزيادة الفائدة.
http://www.libya-alyoum.com/look/ar...tion=1&NrArticle=23070&NrIssue=1&NrSection=14


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (1 أغسطس 2009)

عذرك مقبول أخي الكريم الدكتور أبو زياد... فأنا أتعرض لنفس المشكلة وبطريقة مزعجة جدا، فالانقطاع المستمر لشبكة الانترنت، يشتت الفكر ولا يشجع على المشاركة والتفاعل بالصورة المطلوبة.

وأعتقد أن النقطة التي أشرت إليها أخي الكريم، د. أبو زياد، 

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمال الهمالي اللافي 
" ولتكن بعض المحاور، تناقش التعليم المعماري في العالم العربي، بدء بمقاعد الدراسة الأولى ومرحلة التعليمي الجامعي، مرورا برسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه، وصولا إلى مرحلة ممارسة المهنة، وانعكاساتها جميعا على واقع البحث العلمي والإنجاز الحضاري للعمارة العربية المعاصر... أي بالمختصر المفيد، أن البحث العلمي وممارسة المهنة هما مكونان يدوران في حلقة واحدة وكل منهما يؤثر ويتأثر بالآخر سلبا وإيجابا".

هذه النقاط هي فعلا ما يشغل تفكيري و يشكل محور اهتمامي في هذا البحث، وسأحاول توصيفها أكثر في شكل نقاط بحث، وهي التي سأركز عليها في طرحي المشترك معكم، إن شاء الله تعالى.

لقد بدأت فعلا في التركيز على موضوع البحث ومحاولة وضع البدايات التي أرجو مناقشتها مع مشرف البحث، الدكتور أبو زياد... وهذا يعني أن مشاركاتي ستتقلص وتتباعد زمنيا، وهو ما يدعوني للتنويه إليه، حتى يكون جميع الأعضاء المشاركين، في الصورة، ولا ينشغلوا بسبب تأخري في المشاركة أو الرد.


----------



## أبو زياد (2 أغسطس 2009)

قرأت مقالة الأستاذ جاب الله محمد جاب الله بعنوان "كثرت الجامعات وضاع التعليم" بموقع ليبيا اليوم الذي أشار إلى رابطها أخي المهندس جمال اللافي
وأرى أهم ما أثارته عندي المقالة عن البحث العلمي في عالمنا العربي
1- تسييس توجهات البحث العلمي في بلادنا ، بل ولوي نتائجه في أحيان كثيرة
2- إن التوجه السياسي للبلاد هو من الأسباب الرئيسة وراء تقدم وانضباط وجدية البحث العلمي ومجالاته
3- من الجدير أن تكون خطط تطبيق البحث العلمي قادرة على الموائمة بين العمل الجماعي ودوره والإنتاج الفردي ودوره فنحن لا نجيد في الواقع العمل الجماعي ، وقد أذهب إلى أن عدم قدرتنا على التوافق الجماعي هو تراث ثقافي يحتاج إلى علاج ينجح غالباً على المستوى الفردي عندما يندرج أي من باحثينا ضمن وسط علمي خارجي فيحدث له غسيل مخ يذهب معه بعض جينات العمل الفردي والتفاخر الذاتي لتقوى داخله جينات العمل الجماعي والتفاخر الإنتاجي


----------



## أبو زياد (5 أغسطس 2009)

تحت عنوان
ربط الدراسات الأكاديمية بالواقع العملي .. بناء شبكة تواصل

طرح الأخ الفاضل "أبو صالح" موضوعاً غاية في الأهمية مع أسلوب معالجة مختلف عما قمنا به هنا ، فقد اقترح شبكة تواصل ، ونحن هنا أقمنا بحثاً علمياً ، ورأيت من المفيد أن نتبادل الاطلاع على الموضوعين ، رابط الموضوع في قسم الإدارة الهندسية وإدارة المشروعات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t34360.html


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (21 أغسطس 2009)

المهم من ذالك انتكون جهة منوطة منفذة لهذة الافكار وان تجنى ثمار هذا البخث فى الاعوام القادمة


----------



## أبو زياد (22 أغسطس 2009)

أخي محمود السيد حسن ، أشكرك على مشاركتك
البحث بإذن الله سيتم نشره بدورية علمية محكمة ثم تقديمه إلى الجهات المعنية ، مع النشر بالوسائل الإعلامية المتاحة

المهم حقيقة هو المشاركة فيه حتى ينجز ويخرج إلى النور


----------



## بومطر (3 سبتمبر 2009)

البحث العلمي وواقع العمارة .. كيفية الخروج بالبحث للتفعيل​ 
" واقع البحث العلمي بين النظرية والتطبيق "​ 

تلك كانت فكرة وخاطر قديم طرحته الدكتورة (دكتورة معمارية) لأول مرة في 9/11/2007 ، ولم يستمر النقاش في الموضوع طويلاً ، حيث كانت آخر مشاركة في 26/11/2007 ، ربما لإنشغال الدكتورة بالتحضير لرسالة الدكتوراة ، والتي نالتها في 14/8/2008 . ​ 

ثم تجدد الموضوع فجأة في 2/6/2009 دون سابق إنذار (حيث تم تثبيته لأهميته .. كما قيل) وإنطلق وتشعب وتوسع حتى وصل إلى ما وصل إليه .​ 

وبالعودة لأصل الموضوع نجد أن الدكتورة إنطلقت متسائلة :​ 

1. هل توجد لجنة لتنفيذ توصيات البحوث ؟​ 
2. هل يتم الإستفادة من الإحصاءات والبيانات وتفادي الأخطاء المشار إليها في البحوث ؟​ 
3. كيف يمكن ربط مراكز الأبحاث وإيجاد لجان مسؤولة عن تفعيل توصيات البحوث ونشرها ؟​ 

وهي أسئلة مشروعة تتـبادر لذهن أي مهـتم بالشأن العام ، وكان من الممكن أن تكون بداية لحوار بنّـاء يشارك فيه أعضاء الملتقى .​ 

ما لفت نظري في الحقيقة هو أن الدكتورة لم تخفِ (وهي على وشك الإنتهاء من رسالتها للدكتوراة) شعورها بالحسرة لمجرد التفكير بأن المستفيد منها (أي رسالتها للدكتوراة) هم قلة من الباحثين المهتمين بمجال دراستها . وأكدت رغبتها أن تصبح الفائدة أعم وأشمل ، وأن يتوفر بحثها للطلبة والباحثين في جميع الدول العربية .​ 

ملاحظة: لا أدري ما المانع في أن يقوم السادة الدكاترة بنشر أطروحاتهم كي يستفيد منها الطلبة والباحثين كما يدعون ؟ أم أنهم يخشون أن يتم نسخها؟​ 

إسمحوا لي ، ومع إحترامي للجميع ، أرى أن الموضوع قد خرج عن حدِّه ثم إنقلب إلى ضِده .​ 

فغيرة الدكتورة وحرصها على تعميم الإستفادة من الأبحاث العديدة لرسائل الدكتوراة .. أمر طيب وينم عن حِس وطني وشعور بالإنتماء . ولكن يحق لنا (نحن عديمي الدكترة) التساؤل .. هل كانت مشكلة الصوتيات في قاعات المحاضرات والمسارح هو ما دفعها إلى البحث عن حل لهذه المشكلة المؤرقة؟ ​ 
هل كان هذا الحِـرص على تعميم الفائدة هو سبب إضطلاع الدكتورة برسالتها للدكتوراة ؟ (موضوع الأطروحة: الصوتيات المعمارية) .. أم أن دافعها هو الترقية في المنصب ؟ وهو أمر مشروع ولا يعيبـها في شيء . ولكن شعور الدكتورة بالحسرة ، حتى من قبل نيلها لشهادة الدكتوراة ، هو ما أثارني .​ 

لماذا لا نسمي الأشـياء بأســمائها ؟ ​ 
لماذا لا نكون صادقين مع أنفسـنا ؟​ 
لماذا لا نحـترم عـقـول الآخـرين ؟​ 

فالدكتورة الفاضلة لم يكن دافعها لنيل شهادة الدكتوراة (كمئات غيرها) هو تعميم الفائدة ... بل الترقي في السلم الوظيفي .. وهذا أمر مشروع كما أسلفت . ولكن محاولة إضـفاء دوافع شخصية وصفات نبيلة ( لم تكن مطروحة في الأساس) على أي بحث للحصول على شهادة الدكتوراة هو ما أخرج الموضوع عن سياقه .​ 

الإضافة الإيجابية وربما الوحيدة في هذا الموضوع هو ما طرحه الأخ/أبو صالح عندما طالب الجامعات :​ 
" بتوجيه مواضيع البحث الى ما يخدمها في هذه القضية ، بمعنى نحن في حاجة الى ثورة على واقعنا البحثي ونريد بحوثنا أن تخترق الواقع العملي والممارسات اليومية للمهن .. فلماذا لا نوجه معظم طاقات الباحثين الى إختيار مواضيع بحثية من شأنها تطوير الواقع الأليم وذلك بتعرضها لأفكار وحلول لمشاكل الممارسين في الواقع .. ثم دعم هذه البحوث بمتابعة تطويرها لتصبح منتجات برمجية او سلع يقدر المستفيد منها ان يسعى خلف اقتنائها". ​


----------



## بومطر (3 سبتمبر 2009)

معمارية سعودية قال:


> السلام عليكم يا أختي (دكتورة معمارية)
> 
> " وهذا للأسف واقع مرير ، في كل مرة أفتح بحث دكتوراة سابق (بالذات في السعودية) أتفاجأ أن البحث رائع جداً ويطرح حلول كثيرة لمشاكل ، ولكني لا أرى أية تطبيقات لها أبداً .. "




الأخت/ معمارية سعودية المحترمة

حبذا لو أشركـتيـنا معك بإطلاعنا على أحد البحوث التي فتحـتيها ، وبيان ما طرحته من حلول كثيرة لمشاكل بعينها .. لتكتـمل قناعـتنـا بما تطرحين .


----------



## بومطر (3 سبتمبر 2009)

احمد حسني رضوان قال:


> انا اميل بشكل ما الي كلام اخي جمال.....هناك انهيار في القيم...هناك تواكل...هناك تكاسل...ثم اضف الي كل ذلك هناك غياب لحافز مهم جدا لدي الكثير وعو الرغبة الحقيقية في التعلم وليس فقط التعليم.....وهناك فارق كبير جدا بين التعلم والتعليم....ما يحدث في كثير من بلداننا هي حالة من التعليم ومحصلتها:لا تعلم بضم اللام.....​


 
الأخ الدكتور/ أحمد حسني رضوان المحترم​ 
أرجو إيضاح كيف كان لإنهيار القيم... والتواكل...والتكاسل...دوراً في تراجع البحث العلمي أو عدم إرتباطه بالواقع ؟ ​ 

كذلك .. كيف يمكن تصور غياب الحافز والرغبة الحقيقيةفي التعلم لدى شخص مقدم على إستـنفاذ أربع سنوات من عمره للحصول على درجة الدكتوراة ؟​ 

أفهم عدم وضوح الحافز لدى الكثيرين من الساعين للحصول على درجة الدكتوراة ... أما غياب الرغبة في التعلم !!​


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الزميل العزيز بومطر
تحياتي لك ولمشاركتك الدقيقة
فقد اعجبت جدا بالمامك بالموضوع من اوله وبكامل تفاصيله
وردا على تساؤلاتك الموجهة الي شخصيا اوجز فيما يلي
- لم يكن موضوع الصوتيات المعمارية مؤرقا لشخصي ولكنها كانت مشكلة تواجهة مشرفي على الرسالة في عمله واردنا ايجاد ليس حل لها ولكن تحديد لابعادها حتى نتمكن من تحديد الاسباب والقصور للتفكير بعدها في الحلول
واسلوب التوجيه من الاشراف للباحث في اختيار نقطة البحث اسلوب متعارف عليه في دولنا العربية بغض النظر عن جدواه او لا
ولكن الباحث يعتمد هنا على خبره استاذه والمامه بمواضيع الساعة ومشاكل السوق المعمارية والمشاكل العلمية في نفس المجال ليحدد الخطوط الرئيسية لبحثه... وهذا ما كان سائدا وقت اعدادي للرسالة
- اما عن دافعي وراء اعداد الرسالة.... فانا اصدقك ان الهدف لم يكن في وضوحه كما يظهر لي الان بعد 6 سنوات من بداية العمل بالرسالة.... بالرغم ان الترقية ايضا لم تكن هي الهدف"وهذا ما تيقنت منه بعد حصولي على الترقيه فعلا"
ولا ادري استصدقني ام لا ولكن البحث العلمي عبارة عن سلم متحرك وخاصة اذا ارتبط بالعمل الاكاديمي.... وهذا يعني انه منذ الالتحاق بالعمل الاكاديمي وبشكل لا شعوري يبدا الباحث في التسجيل في الدراسات العليا ثم اختيار موضوع الماجستير ثم الدكتوراه... ويحدث هذا في سباق مع الزمن والبيروقراطية والروتين وانجاز الاوراق المطلوبة بحيث لا تعطي للباحث وقتا للتفكير لماذا افعل هذا؟؟؟
وهذا يحدث للطالب في مراحل تعليمه المختلفة... فلو تسائل لماذا اتعلم الاحياء رغم رغبته في دخول الفنون الجميلة .... ستعيقه عن استكمال دراسته ى..... وهذا ان وجد اصلا الوقت في التفكير بعد الامتحانات والكم الهائل من المواد للمذاكرة او الواجب

-اعتقد ان هذا يوضح جزء من المشكلة... رغم عدم وعينا بها اثناء الصعود عل السلم المتحرك... واذا تعطلت الكهرباء قليلا نقف لنفكر,,,, وهذا ما قمت به وهوما دفعني لكتابة الموضوع وطلب الحوار لما وجدته من عدم وضوح للرؤية كاملة .... ثم عادت الكهرباء وقمت بالتحرك وليس فقط الوقوف ع السلم لالحق ما ضاع مني

- وبالنسبة لنشر الرسائل العلمية فقد حاولت فعل ذلك ولكني علمت بعد التساؤل ان الرسالة العلمية تصبح ملكا فكريا للجامعة المناقشة فيها.. ولا يحق للباحث نشرها دون اذن من الجامعة . حتى تتحول من رسالة دكتوراه او ماجستير غير منشورة.... الى رسالة منشورة "وهذا التعبير يعرفه الباحثين ويستخدم في كتابة المراجع"

-اما عن النشر بطريقة خاصة وهو اللجوء لدور النشر فصدقني لقد حاولت مرارا في هذا الاتجاه .. ولكن للاسف دور النشر تسعى غالبا للربحية... ولكن رسائل الدكتوراه لو نشرت ككتب فان عدد المشترين لن يتجاوز العشرة وهم المهتمين بنفس تقطة البحث

- وعليها فاننا نقوم بعمل حل موضوعي قليالا وهو طبع العديد من النسخ وتوزيعها على مكتبات الجامعات المختلفة كاسلوب لنشر العلم وهو اسلوب متعارف عليه بين الباحثين في مصر كعمل فردي خياري وليس اجباري_ والحمد لله لا نخاف من النسخ لان هدف البحث نشر العلم وباي طريقة سينال الباحث جزاءه وثوابه من العلم الذي ينتفع به وثانيا حقوق الملكية الفكرية محفوظة وسواء ارجع الباحث الاخر الفضل للبحث القديم او لا فهذا يعود لامانته العلمية-
ارجو ان اكون اجبت عن تساؤلاتك بشكل واضح

ولكني لم افهم ما قصدت سابقا ب""محاولة إضـفاء دوافع شخصية وصفات نبيلة "" لكي ارد عليه.... 
ولا ارى ان الموضوع قد تحور بشكل يبعده عن هدفه
فالبحث المزمع انجازه يلخص مشاكل البحث العلمي ويضع الحلول من واقع خبرات من عاصر المشكلة وابعادها وهو استكمالا لنشر البحث العلمي لتعم الفائدة

سعدنا بمرورك 
ورمضان كريم


----------



## dastu (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ان المتتبع للمناقشات السابقات يستنتج ان العالم العربي كله محصور في الابحاث النظرية بينما التطبيقات على ارض الواقع تتعدى البحث بكثير لان السياسة العربية ليست علمية و لا تمت بصلة الى الابحاث الاكاديمية و عليه ارى ان الواجب علينا كمهندسين عرب ان نتحد من خلال السعي لانشاء مجمع عربي او لنقل بنك معلوماتي هندسي عربي يضم اعضاء فاعلين في كل الدول العربية بامكانهم عقد جامعات صيفية لجمع الافكار و الاقتراحات و من ثم التفعيل الحقيقي لها لنصبح حقيقة مساهمين في القرارات التي تؤخذ دون المرور بالسلك التقني العلمي .


----------



## بومطر (6 سبتمبر 2009)

دكتورة معمارية قال:


> ...





دكتورة معمارية قال:


> لم يكن موضوع الصوتيات المعمارية مؤرقا لشخصي ولكنها كانت مشكلة تواجهة مشرفي على الرسالة في عمله واردنا ايجاد ليس حل لها ولكن تحديد لابعادها حتى نتمكن من تحديد الاسباب والقصور للتفكير بعدها في الحلول.​
> 
> واسلوب التوجيه من الاشراف للباحث في اختيار نقطة البحث اسلوب متعارف عليه في دولنا العربية بغض النظر عن جدواه او لا.​
> 
> ...


 


*الأخت الدكتورة الفاضلة/ دكتورة معمارية المحترمة*​ 

*أولاً .. أود التأكيد على أن مشاركتي لم تكن بغرض التجريح أو النيل من شخصكم الكريم ، أو أياً من الزملاء الأفاضل .*

*ثانياً .. أشكر لك سعة صدرك وتواضعك الجم ، وأرجو تقـبل أسفي إذا كنت قد أسأت التعبير .*
*ثالثاً .. كنت أود لو أنك بدأت طرحك لهذا الموضوع بهكذا شفافية ووضوح ، رغم أنني لازلت أرى تضارباً وشطوحاً بين ما سعيت سيادتك بداية لمناقشته (كيفية ربط البحث العلمي بالواقع) ، وما آل إليه النقاش لاحقاً . *​




*طلبي الوحيد كان ، ولازال ، هو تسمية الأشياء بأسمائها ، المصداقية ، إحترام عقول الآخرين .*​ 


*فكما قرأت .. للبحث العلمي أنواعه (طبقاً للغرض المنشود من البحث) :*​ 


*فهناك أبحاث نظرية (أكاديمية) وأخرى تطبيقية .. والفرق واضـح لا يحتاج إلى تفسير .*​ 


*وتنقسم عناصر البحث العلمي إلى :*​ 


*إختيار الموضوع ، إتباع المنهج العلمي في البحث ، بغية الوصول إلى الهدف من إجراء البحث .*​ 


*وهنا لابد لنـا من أن نكون صادقين مع أنفسنا .. فلا يتصور أن نقوم ببحثاً أكاديمياً بحتاً وننـتظر منه نتائج تطبيقية على أرض الواقع . فالغرض من البحث هنا واضحاً جلياً .. ألا وهو الدرجة والمكانة العلمية .*

*وفي هذه الحالة يصبح التباكي على ضياع الوقت والجهد في إنجاز البحث نوعاً من العبث .*
*ويصبح نشر تلك الأبحاث واجباً أكاديمياً .. لتعـم الفائدة ، ولتكون مرجعاً لباحثي المستقبل .*​




*وبفرض إضطلاع الباحث ببـحث تطبيقي .. فيجب عليه إختيار موضوعاً (ظاهرة ما أو مشكلة ذات قيمة علمية أو إجتماعية أو إقتصادية) تتحدى تفكيره وتدفعه إلى إيجاد حلولاً لها .*

*وغالباً ما يكون وراء مثل هذه البحوث جهات داعمة ذات مصلحة . وهنا فقط يحق للباحث الإصرار والسعي وراء تطبيق ما توصل إليه من نتائج .. إلى أن يتقدم غيره من الباحثين بما يدحض نتائج بحثه . *
*ولا يتصور أن يتم نشر مثل تلك البحوث للخاصة أو العامة .. فهي ملك لصاحبها (الممول/الجهة الداعمة) ، ويكفي الباحث فخراً أنه أنجز رسالته على حساب غيره .*​




*كما ذكرت في بداية حديثي هذا يا دكتورتنا العزيزة .. كنت أود لو أنك بدأت موضوعك :*​ 

*لا أمل في نشر الأبحاث الأكاديمية .. فهي ملك للجامعة .*
*لا أمل في إضطلاع الباحثين ببحوث تطبيقية دون دعم راعين مستـنيرين .*​




*الغريب في الأمر أنني وجدت العديد من المواقع المعنية بنشر الأبحاث ، مجاناً ، وهذه عينة :*

أبحاث هندسية (موقع مهندس نت)
http://www.muhandes.net/All/researches.aspx
موقع نشر (الشبكة الإستراتيجية لخدمة المتصفح العربي)
http://www.t1t.net/​




دليل مكتبات (موقع منتديات همزة وصل)

http://www.hmztwsl.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1775​




http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/theses/browse/by_department/a.html​ 

http://domapp01.shu.edu/depts/uc/apps/libraryindex.nsf/titledissertation?OpenForm&Start=1&Count=1000​ 


http://uf.catalog.fcla.edu/uf.jsp?ADV=S&NttWRD=&b1=Keyword&NttWTI=&b2=Keyword&NttWAU=%22Dissertations%2C+Academic+--+UF+--+Architecture%22&b3=Subject&Ntk=Keyword&N=20&Nty=1&advLib=&advFormat=206524&advLang=&publishedFrom=&publishedTo​ 


=​




http://usf.catalog.fcla.edu/sf.jsp?ADV=S&NttWRD=dissertations%2C+academic--usf&N=24+206528&NttWTI=Architecture+&b2=Keyword&b3=Keyword&b1=Keyword&Ntk=Keyword&Nty=1​ 


http://dbs.galib.uga.edu/cgi-bin/ultimate.cgi?dbs=getd&userid=galileo&serverno=8&instcode=publ&_cc=1​ 


http://etda.libraries.psu.edu/ETD-db/ETD-search/browse?first_letter=A;browse_by=Program​ 


http://amicus.collectionscanada.gc.ca/s4-bin/Main/RouteRqst​ 

http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/ipac20/ip...ofile=ara#focus
http://library.imamu.edu.sa/library/
http://www.kau.edu.sa/Postgraduate/Searchsub.asp
http://www.kfu.edu.sa/library/lib-research.asp
http://www.kfnl.gov.sa:88/hipmain/
http://213.150.161.217/scripts/mini.../100/1/0?SEARCH
http://www.almajidcenter.org/
http://www.iu.edu.sa/arabic/daleel/rasail/index.asp
http://www.psu.edu.sa/arabic/home.html
http://www.ksu.edu..sa/ksu_Library/index.htm
http://www.ksu.edu.sa/library/ArabicBooksIndex.html
http://ipac.kapl.org.sa:88/#focus
http://www.library.idsc.gov.eg/searc...nadvsearch.asp
http://www.dorar.net/library_home.asp
www.althakafah.com
www.nbrdlibya.net
www.sebhau.net​ 

أما ما ذكرته سيادتك بأن البحث الذي تعتزمين القيام به (بالتعاون مع الإخ/ جمال ، والدكتور/ أبو زياد) بأنه يهدف إلى " تلخيص مشاكل البحث العلمي ووضع حلولاً من واقع خبراتكم المجتمعة ، بصفـتكم معاصرين للمشكلة وأبعادها ، إستكمالاً لنشر البحث العلمي وتعميم الفائدة " .. فلا تعليق عليه .​ 


فقط إسمحي لي سيدتي بعدم موافقـتك الرأي في أن عدم المشاركة ناجم عن قلة حيلة الأعضاء أو فقدانهم للأمل .. ربما إحساسهم بعدم مصداقية الطرح ليس إلاّ .​ 
وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير ،​


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (6 سبتمبر 2009)

زميلنا العزيز
لا نختلف في الرأي كثيرا رغم اختلافنا في اسلوب عرضه وتنظيمه

بالنسبة لمواقع النشر فهناك العديد منها وهي معروفة لدى الباحثين ولكن ليس جميعها معترف به علميا ويتبع اصول النشر الصحيحة ومعظمها ان لم يكن جميعها مواقع عالمية تتبع اسلوب متعارف ومتفق عليه عالميا
اما النشر العلمي في المنتديات فلا اعتقد ان له اساسا من الصحة وغير معترف به حتى الان 
وهناك فرق كبير بين نشر البحث العلمي في موقع علمي معترف به وتداوله بين المختصين والمهتمين 
او وضعه على الشبكة لمجرد نشره لغرض النشر....... وايصاله لاكبر عدد من المطلعين . فكل اسلوب للنشر له هدفه ومستقبليه. ولا يصح ان يقلل اي منهما فائدة الاخر

اما عن عدم التعليق على البحث المشترك.... فلا ارى يا اخي عيبا في المحاولة.... والعمل في الاتجاه التطبيقي.... كما ذكرتم انفا بعيدا عن الاكاديمية والعمل النظري
وهي مجرد محاولة ولم نسعى فيها لحل مشاكل البشرية جمعاء
وعلى الاقل كنا نتمنى منكم الدعاءبالتوفيق في المحاولة وعدم احباط الفكرة 

اما عن موضوع عدم المصداقية في الطرح. وانها سبب قلة المشاركة............ فهنا,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, لا تعليق


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (7 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم، بو مطر... أسلوبك في الطرح والعرض، يذكرني بعضو هيئة تدريس، أعرفه كثيرا. وهذا طبعا ليس المقصود منه، أنني أعتقدك هو. ولكن تمنيت أن يكون الحوار أكثر عفوية وبساطة، حتى تستطيع بساطة عقولنا إدراك ما ترمي إليه، من وراء هذا العرض المفصل.

ما يهمني هو، هل يمكننا من خلال ملتقى هندسي عربي، أن نجتمع لنعالج إشكالية مشتركة من خلال تظافر جهود مجموعة من الخبرات العربية( ونقول هنا خبرات بتواضع، لا يرتقي إلى تزكية النفس، وتحميلها ما لا تحتمل)، وطرح ذلك في شكل بحث مشترك، يمكن للجميع من الاستفادة منه... أم أن هذه الخطوة يمكن أن يعتريها شئ من كدر، يعكر صفو الأخوة، ولا يضيف شيئا... فكلامك جعلني استشعر وجود أمر خفي عني وعن باقي الأعضاء فهمه أو ملامسة أبعاده.


----------



## بومطر (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخت الدكتورة/ دكتورة معمارية المحترمة
الأخ/ جمال اللافي المحترم​ 
لا أعتقد أن وجهة النظر التي أحاول إيصالها بحاجة إلى توضيح .
فأي متـتبع لتسلسل الموضوع منذ بداية طرحه سيـلحظ دون جهد يذكر عدم مصداقية في أهداف الطرح .​ 
فالدكتورة الكريمة إستهلت موضوعها بعنوان مثير :
"واقع البحث العلمي بين النظرية والتطبيق"
إسم رنان يصلح مسمى لدراسة ماجستير أو دكتوراه .. ولكنه هنا مجرد تساؤل
فلقد مررت وقرأت العديد من المشاركات التي تحوي إستفساراً أو تعليقاً أو تساؤلاً أو أمل ، وجميع إجابتها موجودة بالفعل ومكدسة في الأرفف للأسف بدون فائدة .. فعن تجربتي بمصر .. لا أستطيع أن أصف لكم عدد الابحاث الهائلة(ولنتحدث عن موضوع العمارة فقط سواء التعليم المعماري أو العمارة والعلوم الاخرى) التي تمتليء بها مكتبات الجامعات والمراكز البحثية في مصر ولا فائدة مرجوة منها إلا ّ :
أن يستفيد منها من يقوم بعمل بحثمشابه أو مرتبط بالبحث السابق​ 
وإسـتطردت الدكتورة :​ 
ويالها من سخرية .. فكم من أموال وأعمار وأوقات وفرص أهدرت من أصحابها لإتمامها بكل جدية وحماس وإخلاص لله لينفع بأعمالهم الأمة ، ولكن كيف يتم التفعيل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟لا شيء .
يقوم الباحث بتعليق جميع مخططاته في الحياه وموارده المادية لإستكمال درة حياته ، وبعد المناقشة يتم طباعة عشرات النسخ لتوضع بالمكتبات او للإهداء.
ولكن أين التنفيذ ؟
هل توجد لجنة لتنفيذ توصيات البحوث ؟
أو الإستفادة من البرامج الخاصة بالحاسب والمطورة كدراسات تطبيقية لها ؟
هل يتم الإستفادة من الإحصائيات والبيانات وتفادي الأخطاء المشار إليها في البحوث ؟
طبعاً............. لا لا لا .... فكله أصبح كلام في كلام إلاّ ماقد يقوم به الباحث لو هيئت له الفرصة بتدريس جزء من بحثه للطلبة عندما يتم إسناد مادة إليه . ولكن هل هذا هو المطلوب من البحث العلمي ؟
للأسف أحب أن أشير أن الواقع جعل الهدف من البحث العلمي في الغالب هو الترقيااااااااااات فقط فقط فقط .
فهل من حل؟​ 
وعلى قارىء الموضوع المتخصص إستخلاص نقاط الحوار التالية :​ 
*1. **لماذا إقتـصر البحث العلمي على الرغبة في الترقي ولم نعد نرى له تطبيـقاً على أرض الواقع ؟*
*2. **لماذا لا تتم الإستفادة العملية (التطبيقية) من هذا الكم الهائل من نتائج الأبحاث التي تمتلىء بها المراكز البحثية المعـنية بالتعليم المعماري والعمارة بصفة عامة ؟ *
*3. **أماكن توفر .. وإمكانية الإطلاع على تلك الأبحاث ؟*
*4. **هل إقتصرت الإستفادة من الأبحاث العلمية على أولئك الذين يسعون لإعداد أبحاث مشابهه ؟ **(بإفتراض أنها متاحة .. منشورة) .*
*5. **لماذا لا يتم تنفيذ ما جاء بتلك الأبحاث من توصيات ؟ وهل هناك من جهة معنية يمكن مخاطبتها ؟*
*6. *حتمية إنتفاض الباحثين العرب لإيجاد وسيلة لربط مراكز الأبحاث بالدول العربية .. والسعي بهمة لتفعيل دور تلك المراكز .​ 
وكقارىء غير متخصص تساءلت :
*1. **ما هي الأبحاث العلمية ؟ ومجالاتها ؟ والدافع من ورائها ؟ وهل هناك من جهة تمولها ؟*
*2. *هل هناك من نتائج عملية تطبيقية مستهدفة من وراء تلك الأبحاث ؟
3. من يقوم بتحريك تلك البحوث وتحديد أطرها ؟ .. هل هو الباحث نفسه ؟ أم الجامعة ؟ .. أم جهات أخرى ممولة مستفـيدة ؟
4. ألا تتوفر تلك الأبحاث للطلبة والمهتمين بالفعل ؟ .... إذن ما فائدتها ؟
5. لماذا يقوم الباحث (مخلصاً) بإهدار فرص مواتية ، وتعليق مخططاته المستقبلية وإستـنفاذ وقته وموارده المالية لإستكمال بحثه ؟ ... هل يقوم بذلك كي تنـتفع بعِلمه الأمة ؟​ 
وتابعت القراءة لأجد النقاش قد تحول إلى :​ 
*o **تأكيد لما مرت به الدكتورة الفاضلة من معاناة خلال سعيها للحصول على الدكتوراة .. وإقرار بواقع البحث العلمي في بلادنا وما آل إليه من عدم تقدير.*
*o **إقتراح بوجوب سن قوانين صارمة تجبر الشركات والمؤسسات بتوجيه جزء من ميزانياتها للبحث العلمي والإستفادة من تلك الأبحاث .*
*o **إقرار بتقاعس الإعلام عن التعريف بدور البحث العلمي في النهوض بالمجتمعات .*
*o **إقتراح للجامعات بالتفكير جدياً في إعتماد نظام الساعات المكتسبة للحصول على درجتي الماجستير أو الدكتوراة .*
*o **إرجاع تراجع دور البحث العلمي إلى إنهيار القيم الأخلاقية وغياب الوازع الديني والتربية السليمة ، وعدم الشعور بالولاء والإنتماء الذي نعيشه . *
*o **إقرار بإنكفائنا على الإستهلاك ، وغياب ثقافة الإنتاج والإبداع ، وعدم وجود رغبة في التعلم . *
*o **التأكيد على عدم الإكتفاء بالمناقشة ، وضرورة تبنـّي الملتقى لهذه القضية وإقتراح حلول ، وتطبيقها ... كي تنهض الأمة من جديد .*
*o **إقتراح بتشكيل فريق عمل من أعضاء المنتدى يعهد إليه بوضع أهداف محددة تسعى إلى عمل منظم من أجل دراسة دعم الإرتباط بين البحث العلمي والواقع .*
*o **إقتراح بأن يكون " موسوعة البيت العربي التقليدي" بداية كموضوع بحثي ، مع وضع آلية عمل لفريق البحث ... إقتراح آخر بعمل أوراق بحثية للمشاركة في المؤتمرات أو النشر في الدوريات العلمية ... إقتراح آخر بأن تتم ترجمة أحد الكتب الأجنبية ونشره .*
*o **إقتراح بفتح قسم جديد بالملتقى مقصور دخوله على الأعضاء المعتمدين حفاظاً على حقوق ملكية ما سيتوصل إليه فريق البحث من نتائج لأبحاثهم .*
*o **الإتفاق على أن يكون موضوع " البحث العلمي وواقع العمارة المعاصرة " هو باكـورة هذا التوجه .*
*o **على من يرغب في المشاركة من أعضاء الملتقى إرسال سيرته الذاتية .*
*o **الإتفاق على تولي الدكتور/ أبو زياد رئاسة فريق البحث .*
*o **تعذر تبادل سابقات الأعمال بين أعضاء فريق البحث ما دعى الأخ/ جمال (المشرف) إلى وضع بريده الإلكتروني (وهذا مخالف لشروط الملتقى) .*
*o *العديد من مشاركات الثناء والإستحسان والمجاملات .​ 
آسف على الإطالة .. ولكن أين هذا كله مما طرحته الأخت/ دكتورة معمارية :
" المطلوب هنا هو مناقشة إقتراحات يمكن من خلالها نقل البحث من الورق للواقع وربط مراكز الأبحاث ". ​


----------



## بومطر (8 سبتمبر 2009)

أرفق عرض تقديمي عن:

" مشكلات البحث العلمي بين الحقيقة والخرافة "

للإستفادة

وشكراً


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (8 سبتمبر 2009)

اختصارا للكلام زميلنا العزيز
-لا عيب من تحور موضوع المناقشة حسب مشاركة الاعضاء وهذا ما يحدث هنا ولم اجد من المشاركين"باستثناء سيادتكم" اي اعتراض وبالتالي فاني اعتقد ان مسار الحوار سيظل كما كان
-اما اقتراح مشكلات الحل فباذن الله سنعمل على ربطها بالبحث المنشود وهذا هو هدفه مع مشاركة الكثير
- نقطة المصداقية هي مرهونة بالنية وهذا يعلمه الله فقط

ولكني وبصراحة اعترض على اسلوب عرضكم للمشكلة ومافيها من كلمات تهكم وسخرية لا اقبلها لنفسي ولا لأحد من الاعضاء مع ترصد دقيق وغريب للمشاركات لنقد معانيها والتهكم على ماورد فيه

وهذا ما يتكرر في مشاركاتكم في الموضوع رغم محاولتكم توضيح ان هذا غير مقصود

واذا كان الهدف هو التواصل وايضاح وجهة نظركم فانا لا ارى اي داع للتقليل من عمل الاخر 
فالعقول درجات.... ومن اداب الحوار البسيطة احترام عقول الاخرين وحتى "النزول لمستواهم اذا احتاج الامر"
ولكن اسلوب النقد والاستهزاء المستمر والتهكم والسخرية والاقلال من عمل الاخر "والمتبع كثيرا من المشرفين على الرسائل العلمية في الوطن العربي" هو اول ما يدعو الباحث للتوقف عن البحث والبحث عن مسار اخر في الحياة يحترم فيه الباحث ويعامل بادمية 

واعذرني اذا كانت هذه المشاركة ستكون اخر ردودي على تعليقاتكم "المفصلة"

واخيرا شكرا على الملف


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم، بومطر
تحية طيبة وبعد،

ربما يبدأ موضوع ما، بطرح حول قضية أو إشكالية ما. وكما تفضلت أختنا دكتورة معمارية، قد يأخذ الموضوع منحى آخر، لعدة أسباب، من أهمها أننا كأعضاء في هذا الملتقى لا نملك صلاحيات التغيير، التي تكون دائما مقاليدها بيد المسؤولين في دولنا العربية. لهذا يبدأ الحوار يتجه إلى مسار آخر يكون أكثر واقعية وجدوى للجميع، ويمكن لأي مشارك أن يسهم من خلاله في إحداث تأثير ولو بسيط جدا، وكما يقول المثل الصيني:" الألف ميل تبدأ بخطوة".

وهذا الملتقى وغيره من المنتديات، هي أشبه ما تكون بالأندية الاجتماعية التي يلتقي فيها أصحاب المهنة الواحدة، ليحققوا عدة مكاسب، منها التعارف، والتلاقي لتبادل الأفكار والاهتمامات، والترفيه عن النفس، وقضاء أمسيات طيبة مع الأخوة. 

ونحن كعرب مسلمين تحديدا، نحمد الله أن منّ علينا بهذا الفضاء الإفتراضي، الذي بفضله تجاوزنا كل الحدود والمعوقات، التي كانت تقف حائلا بين تواصلنا وتلاقينا وتعارفنا، وتقريب الفجوة بيننا والتعرف على أفكار واتجاهات وتجارب بعضنا البعض.

ومن خلال هذا الموضوع تحديدا، حاولنا أن نرتقي درجة واحدة ونتقدم خطوة إلى الأمام من خلال تطوعنا لتقديم بحث مشترك حول إشكالية تعترض واقعنا جميعا كمعماريين عرب. يتم تعميم فائدتها بطريقة أو أخرى.

ولا أريد أخي الفاضل بومطر، أن أنطلق بك إلى واقع العمارة والمعماريين في العالم الغربي، حيث تكثر الاتحادات والمنتديات والندوات واللقاءات والجوائز التشجيعية على أرض الواقع، وليس في فضاءات إفتراضية، تحاول لملمة شتات أمة مزقتها المحن والفتن والاهمال والإقصاء والتجاهل.

أخي الفاضل بو مطر، لقد قرأت مشاركتك بتمعن وحاولت أن أتجاوز أسلوب الطرح إلى ما جاء فيها من معاني قيمة ونقاط مهمة يمكننا أن نضيفها لإثراء الحوار الذي دار ويدور بين إخوة إجتمعوا على المحبة في الله، ولا شئ آخر.

أعتقد أخي بومطر أنك قد غرست مسمارا في الجدار الخشبي، وقد تطول المدة أو تقصر، قبل أن تفكر في نزعه... قد تفعل ذلك أو لاتفعل في يوم ما. ولكن الأثر الذي تركته، لن يزول أبدا.

وأخيرا، أشكر لك هذه الإضافة القيمة الممثلة في البحث المرفق، والذي سيحضى باهتمامي كثيرا.

وأختم بمثل صيني آخر، يقول فيه حكيمهم:" بدلا من أن تلعن الظلام، حاول أن تشعل شمعة".


----------



## بومطر (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،​ 
تذكري زميلتـنا الفاضلة أنك من قام بطرح مشكلة "حال البحث العلمي وكيفية ربطه بالواقع" بغية المناقشة الجادة كي نصل معاً إلى أسباب إنفصال البحث العلمي عن واقع ومتطلبات المجتمع ، وربما طرح أفكار للعلاج .
ولعلك تذكري مطالبتي في مشاركتي الأولى بضرورة : 
o تسمية الأشياء بأسمائها ،
o الصدق مع النفس ،
o ثم إحترام عقول الآخرين .​ 
فالدافع وراء غالبية الأبحاث ليس مرضاة الله ، أو نفع الأمة .... بل الترقي .​ 
ولم يكن إختيار سيادتك لموضوع أطروحتك (الصوتيات المعمارية) – كمثال– نابع من إحساسك وإنفعالك بهذه المشكلة ، وسعيك للبحث لإيجاد حلاً لها ، بل كانت فكرة المشرف على البحث .​ 
كما أن سعي سيادتك لحشد التعاطف مع ما يبذله الباحث من وقت وجهد ومال في إنجاز بحثه – وهو ما لا أنكره– وما تؤول إليه تلك الأبحاث من تجاهل وعدم إستفادة ، دونما تعريف بأنواع البحوث ، وأنه ليس كل بحث يمكن تطبيقه عملياً على أرض الواقع ، أو الإستفادة منه ... جاء إنفعالياً .. مفترضاً سذاجة القارئ المتلقي . ​ 
فقط أذكرك زميلتنا بأنك من بادر بالتهكم ، حينما وصفت قلة مشاركة الأعضاء في موضوعك بأنها ناجمة عن " قلة حيلة" .​ 
أود فقط ، وللتصحيح ، أنه ليس لدي أي إعتراض على قيام أياً من الأعضاء الكرام بإجراء أي بحث ما .. فهذا ليس من حقي . 
أسفي (وليس إعتراضي) الوحيد هو ما أفضى إليه النقاش في النهاية .. من الإتفاق على القيام ببحث جديد (بغض النظر عن جدواه) دون الخروج بنتيجة ملموسة حول أسباب إبتعاد البحث العلمي عن التطبيق العملي . ​ 
أؤكد لسيادتك وللجميع بأنني لم أترصد ، أو أستهزئى ، أو أتهكم ، أو أقلل من عمل الآخرين (كما ذكرت سيادتك) .. كنت فقط متابعاً جاداً لتطور وتسلسل المناقشات ، وإبتعادها عن هدفها الأساسي الذي إنطلقت منه .​ 
أنني لأستغرب ما إستـحليتيه سيادتك لنفسك من ضرورة قوة الملاحظة ، الدقة والتحليل النقدي التفسيري للأمور... وهي صفات لا تنكرينها على شخصك الكريم (كونك باحثة) ... ولكنك تنكريها على غيرك .​ 
في النهاية ، أعدك سيدتي بأن تقـتصر مشاركاتي في المستقبل على : موضوع غاية في الروعة ... مشكورة ما قصرتِ .. وكثـّر الله من أمثالك .​ 
ودعواتي لفريق البحث بالتوفيق في عمله . ​


----------



## بومطر (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> .........أننا كأعضاء في هذا الملتقى لا نملك صلاحيات التغيير ، التي تكون دائما مقاليدها بيد المسؤولين في دولنا العربية. ​
> أعتقد أخي بومطر أنك قد غرست مسمارا في الجدار الخشبي ، وقد تطول المدة أو تقصر، قبل أن تفكر في نزعه... قد تفعل ذلك أو لاتفعل في يوم ما. ولكن الأثر الذي تركته، لن يزول أبدا.​


 
الأخ جمال اللافي المحترم
كان من الممكن أن تكون مداخلتك هذه بداية واقعية لمناقشة موضوعية ... فنحن لا نملك صلاحيات التغيير . وكنت أفضل لو سبقها تعريف بأنواع البحوث (الأكاديمي منها والتطبيقي) وإيضاح أنه ليست كل الأبحاث قابلة للتطبيق على أرض الواقع لأسباب جوهرية تتعلق بالجهة الممولة للبحث ، وربما أسباب أخرى .
وعندما تطرق النقاش إلى الأبحاث المعمارية تحديداً .. طلبت من الزميلة/ معمارية سعودية أن تسوق لنا بعضاً من تلك الأبحاث كمثال .. يمكن من خلالها التحقق من صدق ما طرحته ، ولتكتمل قناعاتنا لما نروج له من تعمد الجهات الحكومية من تجاهل وإغافل لتلك الأبحاث . 
وأنا هنا لا أتهم أحداً بالكذب – لا سمح الله– فقط أردت أن يقوم صاحب المقال بتأكيد ما يقوله بالدليل القاطع . وقد تتكشف حينها حقيقة أن تلك الأبحاث ليس مسموحاً بنشرها ، فهي ملك لأصحابها كما أشرت أعلاه . وعندها ستبدو مطالبتنا بضرورة نشر الأبحاث وتعميمها (وأخص هنا الأبحاث التطبيقية لما لها من عائد إقتصادي) هي ضرباً من الجهل بأصول ومفهوم ودوافع البحث العلمي .
الملفت للنظر–رغم تعدد المشاركات– عدم التطرق إلى واقع العمارة التي نعيشها ... وتحديد محاور للبحث يمكن أن ننـطلق منها .
لست ضد العلماء أو البحث العلمي – كما يراد لي أن أبدو– فقط رجوت أن نتـبع منهجاً علمياً عند تناولنا لبحث علمي يفترض فيه تناول واقع العمارة .
أخي الكريم .. لآ أوافقك الرأي في أن الهدف المرجو من هذه المناقشة كان تبادل الأفكار أو قضاء وقت طيب مع الأعضاء .. على الأقل لم يكن هذا واضحاً لي في بداية الأمر . ولكنني لمست نوعاً من التعال عند إشتراط إرسال السيرة الذاتية لمن يرغب في المشاركة .. (فتاريخي العلمي متواضع) .. وربما كان هذا الشرط سببـاً في عزوف الكثيرين . 
أشدد (إذا كان لنا أن نرتقي في يوماً من الأيام) على ضرورة قبولنا للرأي الآخر .. ومناقشته بموضوعية .. والرد عليه . وهنا أطلب منك (رغم صعوبة الطلب) إعادة قراءة الموضوع من أوله قراءة محايدة ، لتتـبيّـن سبب إنفعالي .. وربما تجاوزي للحدود كما قد يتراءى للبعض .
أما مسألة أنني دقـقـت مسماراً في نعش هذا البحث .. فأرجو قبول إعتذاري .. ونزعي لهذا المسمار بإنسحابي من الملتقى .
وفقكم الله .​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (9 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم/ الدكتور أحمد منصور( بو مطر)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،

بداية، أحب أن أشكر لك هذه الفرصة الجميلة والقيمة التي أتاحها لنا إطلاعنا على البحث المختصر والقيم حول " مشكلات البحث العلمي بين الحقيقة والخرافة "، ففي عبارات مختارة وموجزة تمّ وضع بعض النقاط على حروفها.

وبعد، لن نتكلم عن أسلوب الحوار وطرق التعبير عن وجهات النظر المختلفة بعض الأحيان والمتضاربة في أحيان أخرى، ولكن لنقل أن سوء فهم قد تبادر إلى الأذهان نتيجة لسبب واحد أراه الأهم، وهو أننا عندما نطرح موضوعا ما للنقاش، لا يمكننا في غالب الأحوال التحكم في سيره، وهذا يدعونا إلى التنويه لأهمية وجود شخصية ما تدير الحوار نحو غاية واحدة، حتى لا يتشعب قبل الانتهاء من استجلاء كافة المحاور واستجلاء غموضها.

وأحب أن أنوه إلى أن إشارتي للعلاقة بين أعضاء الملتقى فهي مبنية على عدة مصالح، منها تبادل المعارف والخبرات، وتبادل وجهات النظر والأفكار، وإطلاع الآخرين على كل ما يستجد، إلى جانب كونها محطة للتعارف والترفيه عن النفس، فهذه لا تغني عن تلك.

وبالنسبة للمسمار الذي يزرعه أي منا في جدار علاقته بالآخرين، من خلال عدم التريث في اختيار الكلمات التي يعبر بها عن وجهة نظره فهذا ما يجب أن يقف عنده كل واحد منا قبل أن يفكر في زرعه، لأن الأثر الذي يخلفه سيبقى ظاهرا أثره مهما حاولنا إخفاؤه.

نحن في هذا الملتقى، إدارة ومشرفين وأعضاء، نرحب بكل عضو جديد ينظم إلينا، ونأسف على كل عضو يرحل عنا مغاضبا... ولكن يظل شعارنا:" إختلاف الرأي، لا ينزع للود قضية"، هو شعرة معاوية التي نحرص على الاحتفاظ بها بيننا.

ربما أتفق معك أخي الكريم د. أحمد، على أن الموضوع أخذ في الأخير منحى مغاير لما بدأ عليه، ولكنها تظل اجتهادات تصيب وتخطئ. ويكفينا من مشاركتك أنها أنارت بصيرتنا في عدة أمور، لم نلتفت لها، في زحمة الحماس لتقديم شئ ملموس.

ولا يسعني في الأخير، إلاّ أن اتمنى لك وللجميع كل الخير في ما ينشدونه من أمور حياتهم.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السالم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
أود ان اشكركم جميعا على هذا الطرح ،، ومع تأخري في المشاركة في هذا الموضوع الهام والفعال ،، وإعتذاري عن هذا التأخر ،، الا انني وجدت ان المناقشات الاخيرة اصبحت اكثر تشويقا ،، واقدر في الجميع إهتمامهم وحرصهم حتى مع اختلاف توجهاتهم او قناعاتهم ،، ابو مطر جاء متأخرا ،، لكن رأيه هام جدا ،، واعتقد اننا نحتاج الى من يعارضنا في احيان كثيرة او يجعلنا ننظر الى الجوانب الاخرى البعيدة التي لا نعرف بالتحديد هل هي تسير في اتجاهنا او عكس هذا الاتجاه. ما انادي به ، واعتقد اننا جميعا نؤمن به ، ان تستمر مناقشتنا - مهما اختلفت طروحاتنا - في إطار من الاحترام والتقدير وانتقاء الكلمات الدقيقة التي تُعبر عن ما نرغب في إيصاله. ليس من مصلحتنا ان نُنقص من الآخرين او ، او ان نسخر من آرائهم وما يتطلعون اليه ،، واعترف انني بعد قراءآتي لكل هذه المداخلات ، لم اجد ما يوحي الى ذلك بشكل صريح ،، ربما يجب علينا ان ننظر عندما نقرأ بعين الرضا ،، او على اقل تقدير ، بعين العدل.

ليسمح لي فريق العمل بالانضمام اليهم ، وسوف اعمل ما في وسعي لتنشيط هذا الموضوع الهادف ، وليكن المنتج النهائي هدفنا ، شاكرا للجميع حرصهم وتفانيهم ، وكل عام وأنتم بخير.


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (10 سبتمبر 2009)

المشرف العزيز فيصل الشريف سعدنا بانضمامكم الينا ف الحوار
ونعتز برأيك دائما
وارى انه من المناسب الان استكمال الحوار سواء في "نقطة الحوار الاصلية كما تفضل الزميل ابو مطر, والتي لم نمنع اي من الاعضاء في الاستمرار فيها" 
او نقطة الحوار الفرعية "وهي البحث المنشود"
وبذلك ننهي مرحلة الاختلافات الشخصية والتي سادت على هذا الموضوع لعدة ايام
وخرجنا من موضوع او مواضيع النقاش للدفاع عن النفس وتبرير الذات والكلمات ....

الزميل ابو مطر ........افادتنا تعليقاتك وملفك المرفق كثيرا ونرجو ان تظل معنا في محاولة لتحقيق هدف اسمى

لنخطو خطوة للامام جميعا
وكما نقول في مصر
لنفتح صفحة جديدة وصافي يالبن
:84:
ورمضان كريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم 

تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## المعماري اسامه (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

البحث العلمي هل هو عمل مدعوم سواء من مؤسسه او جامعة للتميز والتطوير ام اجتهاد طالب للحصول علي شهادة وفقط والف علامة استفهام علي فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
او انه بحث اراده دكتور او مدرس من تلامذته ليس للمصلحة العامة ولكن لمصلحة الدكتور ليضعة علي قائمة ابحاثة سرقة من نوع اخر ليصل الي المشارك ثم الاستاذية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اخواني اخواتي لا نريد ان نكون كما سبقنا نقوم بالابحاث العلمية لغيرنا يجب اولا لكي نحافظ علي ابحاثنا ان تكون دولنا قوية جدا لتحافظ علي هذا المجهود العظيم وليس كما سرق من بغداد ومصر وباقي الدول العربية في فترة الاستعمار واصبحنا من قمة الام بالقوة والعلم الي اسوأ الامم بالقوة والعلم والسبب هو ضعف الامة .

سوف اقوم ببحث علمي لمن ( من هو المستفيد ) هل دولتي او اخري والواضح ان الدول الاسلاميو عامة لا تهتم بالبحث العلمي ولا الباحثين والسبب الضعف العام بالدولة وليس بالباحثيين فيتبني هؤلاء الدول القوية والسخية وتقول ان البحث من دولة كذا وليس من فلان كذا.

اخواني يجب التفكير اولا بتقوية الدولة وهي بوجود قادة اقوياء ليس تابعين فقط.


اسف اخواني علي اسلوبي في التعبير ولكن هذا هو واقعنا وهذا نحن وغيرتنا وصلت الي مرحلة الاضمحلال .

شاكر لمن وضع الموضوع


----------



## معماريون (13 سبتمبر 2009)

ماهو البحث العلمي
من هو المستهدف من البحث
اختيار الموضوع هل يكون عشوائي ام يحدد بناء على طلب السوق

معماريون


----------



## أبو زياد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخوة الأفاضل
كل عام وأنتم بخير ، رمضان كريم ، وعيد فطر مبارك إن شاء الله
كان غيابي لتعدد مرات السفر ثم استقبال شهر رمضان الكريم الذي تتحدد فيه خيارات المواعيد في حدود ضيقة فتقل إمكانات الإنجاز القائمة على الالتقاء والتخاطب المباشر 
وقد تفاجأت لتطورات النقاش منذ تعليق أخونا بو مطر وانتهاء بتدخل الدكتور فيصل الشريف ، وكان تلك الأحداث غريبة نوعاً على طبيعة التعاطي بالمنتديات ، فدائماً يكون الحديث في أي منتدى ليس كما يحدث بمكالمة هاتفية أو من خلال موقع للشاتينج ، وإنما يكون الإيقاع أبطأ ، وعندما يعتريني الحماس في موضوع ما ، أبقي على درجة الحماس تلك حتى يأتيني رد لأتفاعل معه ، وهكذا طبيعة المنتديات .
أنا لا أدخل على ملتقى المهندسين العرب للتندر أو الفكاهة أو تضييع الوقت ، فجميعنا لديه مشاغله ، وإنما استفدت حقاً من العديد من أقسامه وحاولت أن أفيد ولكن كانت فائدتي التي جنيتها أكبر دائماً خاصة من أقسام مثل إدارة المشروعات والهندسة المدنية وغير ذلك من مكملات عملنا وأحيانا أتفقد الملتقى دون تسجيل الدخول ، وأتناول ما احتاجه وأمضي إلى ما أريد انجازه

أما فيما يتعلق بالموضوع ولا يخفى على أخي أبو مطر أن طبيعة تناول أي موضوع عام تختلف عن طبيعته عندما يصبح أو يتأكد لعدد محدود من الأطراف أنه لم يصبح عاماً بل اقتصر عليهم ، ومن ثم قد يجنحون بالموضوع في تناول مقترحات تنفيذه لما قد يتناسب معهم مع فتح الباب لتناول الآراء ، وقد كنا نستحث الزملاء على المشاركة ، ومع أن كلامك أخي فيما يتعلق بالبحث العلمي قد توافقه الحقيقة في عدة جوانب وأنك بكلامك أثرت جروحاً نعالجها بحكمة في إطار محيطنا العملي ولا أتصور أننا نعالجها هنا في ملتقانا إلا من خلال تباحثها واستبيانها وتفنيدها للأخرين ، لأسباب عديدة كما ذكر منها بعضاً في التعليقات الأخيرة ، ولكن ما يزعج أن يكتشف المتحاورين من كان يتابعهم دون مشاركة ثم يقرر فجأة الهجوم عليهم وقلب المنضدة ، حتى يتدخل الدكتور فيصل الشريف ليعيد المنضدة .. رفقاً بنا يا أخي بومطر ، تناول الموضوعات واتخاذ قرارات بشأنها يختلف في المنتدى عنه في مجال العمل الوظيفي ، والهدف الأساسي هو الحث على المشاركة وزيادة الوعي بموضوع ما ، فكل منا لديه ما يمس نفس الموضوع ويعمل على إنجاز ما يقتنع به في مجاله الوظيفي ، ثم نطرحه لبعضنا في الملتقى 

وكطبيعة المنتديات .. لابد أن اعتذر عن الإطالة .. وفي نفس الوقت فقد اضطررت للرد السريع الآن لحين ما استكمل المشاركة في الموضوع مرة أخرى .. أستأذنكم تلبية لتوصية رسولنا الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام بالسحور وكل عام وأنتم بخير .


----------



## MODU (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
عندما وجدت موضوع البحث العلمى مطروح بالملتقى
أخذتنى الذاكرة فى جولة توقفت خلالها عند عدة نقاط ... النقطة الأولى أثناء تمهيدى الماجستير فى التصميم المعمارى
فلقد تصورت اننى طالب دراسات عليا وليس طالبا فى الثانوية العامة ... ولكننى فوجئت ان الأخطاء التى نرتكبها فى مراحل التعليم الأولى تتكرر فى الدراسات العليا من كثرة وحشو المواد وكثرتها فى السنة التمهيدية للماجستير
فهناك على سبيل المثال مواد .. التصميم العمرانى - فلسفة التصميم - علم الجمال المعمارى .... وغيرها ... على ما اتذكر حوالى 12 مادة ولكل منها ابحاثها المتعلقة بها ... ولازلت اتذكر المجهود المضنى الذى بذلناه فى الأبحاث
والنقطة الثانية التى لا أنساها هى المحاباه والمجاملة وتقديم التسهيلات والتقديرات لمن لا يستحق علمياً ولكنه إما ابن شخصية مرموقة أو ابن أو بنت رجل أعمال ... وكنت اعتقد ان البحث العلمى ليس له صلة بهذا لداء
النقطة الثالثة التى توقفت عندها ورجعت بالذاكرة اليها هى أن موضوع البحث العلمى طرح للمناقشة فى أكثر من محفل وعلى صفحات أكثر من جريدة ومجلة سواء ورقية أو الكترونية وكان من أفضل ما طرح عن هذا الموضوع ما ورد على صفحات جريدة شباب مصر الإليكترونية
وسوف اوافيكم لاحقاً ببعض الآراء المطروحة والردود المختلفة لهذه المعضلة التى حار العقل العربى فى حل طلاسمها .
ولكنى اعرض عليكم فقط بعض سطور تخص أكاديمية البحث العلمى ... لتحكموا بأنفسكم عن المسافة الشاسعة بين الكلام النظرى والتطبيق العملى


رســالة الأكاديميــة

تتمثل رسالة الأكاديمية فى التوظيف الفعال للطاقات العلمية والتكنولوجية وتوجيهها نحو خدمة القضايا التنموية ، وتدعيم الروابط وتقوية التلاحم بين مؤسسات البحث العلمى والتكنولوجى وجهات الإنتاج والخدمات ، والعمل على إشراك القاعدة العلمية والتكنولوجية فى النقل المؤثر للتكنولوجيات المتقدمة ، وتعميق الاتصالات وتنمية التعاون الثنائى والإقليمى والدولى فى مجال البحث العلمى وتنمية التكنولوجيا مع مراكز التميز العلمى والتكنولوجى ، وتنمية الابتكارات الوطنية لدعم الصناعات الصغيرة والمتوسطة فى إطار من حماية حقوق الملكية الفكرية . وتواصل أكاديمية البحث العلمى والتكنولوجيا مسيرتها فى خدمة مجتمع البحث العلمى فى مصر من خلال تشكيلاتها العلمية ، والتى يناهز عددها نحو مائتى وخمسون تشكيلاً علمياً ، تضم أكثر من أربعة آلاف من علماء مصر وخبرائها من الجامعات ومراكز البحوث والوزارات المختلفة

مهـــــــام الأكاديميـة
تتولى الأكاديمية المعاونة فى وضع السياسات العلمية والتكنولوجية وإعداد الخطط التفصيلية لبرامج تطوير البحث العلمى والتنمية التكنولوجية فى إطار الخطة الاستراتيجية القومية للبحث العلمى ، وتوفير مقومات وبرامج تنمية الموارد البشرية من العلماء والباحثين ، ولها على الأخص مباشرة الاختصاصات الآتية :
1 ـ  تقدير التميز فى العلم وتطبيقاته من خلال تطوير وتنفيذ برامج الزمالة والأوسمة والمنح والجوائز للعلماء والباحثين البارزين .
2 ـ  تخطيط وترويج برامج ومشروعات البحث العلمى والتنمية التكنولوجية ذات الصفة القومية ومتداخلة الاختصاصات ، والعمل على توفير الموارد المالية والمادية اللازمة لتنفيذها وطرحها بين جهات التنفيذ المختلفة والتنسيق بينها ومتابعتها .
3 ـ  تنمية الوعى القومى العام بأهمية البحث العلمى والتكنولوجيا كنمط حياة ، وترويج الثقافة العلمية بين المواطنين ، وتخطيط وتنفيذ برامج الإعلام والنشر العلمى ، ودعم وتطوير وتحديث متاحف العلوم .
4 ـ  تشجيع البحوث فى الفروع الأساسية للعلم ، وتدعيم مراكز البحث العلمى التى تعمل فى مجالات العلوم الحديثة والمستقبلية ، أو البحوث الأساسية ذات الاحتمالات التطبيقية المتناسبة مع توجهات التنمية القومية .
5 ـ  تخطيط وتنمية برامج دعم وتطوير الجمعيات والاتحادات العلمية .
6 ـ عقد ومتابعة تنفيذ الاتفاقيات العلمية بين الأكاديمية والأكاديميات والهيئات المناظرة. 
7 ـ  تخطيط وتشغيل نظام قومى للمعلومات العلمية والتكنولوجية وتنمية شبكات وقواعد المعلومات المتخصصة التى تصب جميعاً فى النظام القومى ، وتوفير المعلومات عن أنشطة البحث العلمى والتطوير التكنولوجى ومؤسساته والأفراد العلميين والباحثين والإمكانيات العلمية والبحثية المتاحة ، والإنجازات البحثية والتطويرات التكنولوجية المحققة ، وتنمية سبل تداول تلك المعلومات وتيسير الاستفادة منها .
8 ـ  تخطيط وتنفيذ برنامج قومى لتسجيل تطور العلوم ورصد وتسجيل إنجازات العلماء والباحثين فى مختلف فروع العلم ، وبيان الحاصلين منهم على تقدير عالمى ، والإعلام عن تلك المعلومات .
9 ـ  حماية حقوق الملكية الفكرية فيما يخص براءات الاختراع ونماذج المنفعة والتصميمات التخطيطية للدوائر المتكاملة مع تخطيط وتنمية برامج للارتقاء بثقافة حماية حقوق الملكية الفكرية مع دعم تنمية الابتكارات الوطنية لدعم الصناعات الصغيرة والمتوسطة .

أعتقد ان من يقرأ ما سبق من كلام يعتقد انه خلال فترة وجيزة سوف تقفز بلادنا فوق التخلف والتأخر الى التقدم والرقى والسمو ...وقل ما شئت من العبارات الطنانة 
العالم يجرى من حولنا ونحن كنا بالأمس محلك سر ولكننا اليوم نعود للوراء بمعدل العصر فتتسع الهوة
وإلى لقاء آخر .... فما رأيكم

مهندس استشارى/ محمود الحلوانى


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (17 سبتمبر 2009)

المهندس محمود الحلواني
شكرا على مروركم 
وعلى اضافاتكم المتميزة
فمعظمنا ان لم يكن جميعنا قد مر بتجارب الدراسات العليا والتي لا تختلف كثيرا عما اشرت
اما عن موضوع الاكاديمية فلا شك ان الكلام المنمق في مجتمعنا اصبح في حد ذاته هدف........
فاضيف الى ما سردتموه تجربة تنمية اعضاء هيئة التدريس وموضوع "الرؤية والهدف"
فالكلمتان موجودتان في اي عرض تقديمي لاي موقع او مؤسسة محترمة ومنها طبعا المؤسسات العلمية
ولكن من تجربتي في احدى الدورات.... فقد تم تدريبنا على اهمية "الرؤية والرسالة" وبالتالي اهمية صياغة كل منهما بعبارات رنانة مثل ما يحدث للرسائل العلمية
واصبح الشاغل الرئيسي في وصف المقررات هو صياغة الرؤية والرسالة

لا اقلل من اهميتها ولكن هناك فرق بين الصياغة والتفعيل 

وهذا بلا شك من اسباب تاخرنا وهو البحث عن الشكل الخارجي ونسيان المضمون...........

اني مازلت ارى ان موضوع البحث العلمي لن يتقدم الا بتوحيد الجهود في مؤسسة علمية واحدة منوطة بكل جوانب البحث... لتتمكن من تحديد الاهاداف البحثية الخاصة بالدولة وكيفية تنفيذها
كمؤسسة البحث العلمي في مصر ولكن للاسف فلا شأن لها بما يحدث داخل الجامعات وتوجهات الباحثين الاكاديميين سنويا في شتى المجالات
فاصبحت كيان منفصل عن الاهداف وسبل تحقيقه

واضرب مثلا لاحد اساتذتي ممن اكرمهم الله بالدراسة في الخارج اثناء التشاور معه لاختيار نقطة البحث
وهو انه في الموؤسسات العلمية في الخارج ولكي يكون البحث المستثمر متكامل من جميع الجهات
تقوم المؤسسة بتقسيم نقاط البحث الفرعية على الباحثين ويقوم كل باحث بدراسة النقطة الفرعية وحتى تنفيذ برامج حاسوبية لمعالجة هذه النقطة
واذا نجح يتم شراء هذه الجزئية مع مثيلاتها من باقي الباحثين لتصنيع رزمة package
وتتولى احدى الشركات الكبرى مثل مايكروسوفت مثلا بتجميع الاجزاء وربطها وانتاج برنامج متكامل يحل مشكلة البحث ومن جميع النواحي
فينتج منتج متكاااااامل من جميع النواحي 

اما ما يحدث في جامعاتنا ان يقوم الباحث باختيار نقطة البحث بغض النظر عن سبب الاختيار
ويتعمق رأسيا في تفاصيلها
ولكن في النتائج وفي مقدمة البحث يتم الاشارة الى تحييد "تجاهل" تأثير الكثير من المحددات وذلك لتعميق الدراسة كما ذكرت رأسيا وليس افقيا
وبالتالي تخرج الرسالة ناااااااقصة تحتاج لمن يكملها لتناول عامل مؤثر اخر يؤثر في نتيجة الدراسة

وهذا بالطبع ليس تقصيرا من الباحث من وجهة نظري لان العلم متشعب ومتفرع في كل الاتجاهات,,, ويستحيل على شخص واحد الالمام بكافة جوانب اي مشكلة والتعمق فيها دون وجود فريق عمل على درجة عالية من النظام والكفاءة

فعلا مشكلة بطلاسم...... ويارب يارب تحل قريبا حتى لا تستمر الفجوة في الاتساع ونسقط جميعنا فيها تباعا


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز ابو زياد
تحياتي لكم ولكل الاعضاء ورمضان كريم 
وعيد فطر سعيد ان شاء الله
لقد تغيبنا جميعا وقلت مشاركتنا بسبب الشهر الفضيل
وادعوا الله ان يتقبل منا جميعا الصيام والقيام وان يجعلنا من عتقائه في هذه الايام المباركة 
واتمنى ان نعود جميعا بسابق حماسنا لاستكمال موضوع البحث الذي بداناه 
وقبل الاستمرار ارجو من سيادتكم توضيح اسلوب الاستفادة الامثل من المشاركين
وهل سيتم تحديد نقطة محددة او أكثر لكل مشارك لبدء العمل عليها ؟؟ ام سيتم تنقيح مشاركات الاعضاء في الموضوع ومن ثم تغطية نقاط البحث بها؟
وارجو ان يتم اضافة هذا المحور :

دور المنتديات والملتقيات الالكترونية في دعم البحث العلمي وتبادل الخبرات بين الباحثين

وشكرا للجميع


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،، عيدكم مبارك ، وكل عام وأنتم بخير ،،

سوف تقوم إدارة الملتقى بإنشاء تجمع خاص يضم المشاركين الفاعلين في البحث (الابحاث) ، ويكون الدخول فيه والمشاركة به مقصورا عليهم ،، آمل من رئيس فريق العمل (ابو زياد) والدكتورة معمارية وجمال اللافي مراسلتي لإبلاغي بمن يكون لهم الاحقية بالدخول والمشاركة حتى نخرج في النهاية بمنتج نفخر ان نكون مشاركين فيه ،، في نفس الوقت سيبقى النقاش العام حول البحث العلمي بشكل عام مستمرا هنا ،،، الفوائد كثيرة والمأمول أكثر ،، وفق الله الجميع ، وكل عام وأنتم بخير.


----------



## أبو زياد (20 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وكل عام وأنتم بخير وعافية
أهنئكم بعيد الفطر المبارك أعاده الله علينا جميعاً ونحن في ملتقىً دائم على الخير وتواصل دائم على العطاء
كما أهنئ الأخت الفاضلة الدكتورة معمارية وأخي الفاضل جمال اللافي بقرار مشرفنا الكريم الدكتور فيصل الشريف بإنشاء تجمع خاص يضم المشاركين الفاعلين في البحث (الأبحاث) ، وندعو الله العون في إنجاز عمل نفخر جميعاً به ونسهم به في طرح وجهة نظر يتم نسيجها من خلال تجمع مجتمعنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب ، ومن هنا تأتي أهميته ومن ثم أيضاً فهو بحث غير تقليدي في صياغته ومخرجاته وأسلوب إخراجه .
الأخت الفاضلة دكتورة معمارية .. كل عام أنت بإذن الله في خير وعافية وتقدم ، وبخصوص أسلوب الاستفادة من المشاركين بين تحديد نقطة محددة أو أكثر لكل مشارك أو تنقيح مشاركات الأعضاء ، أرى أننا لو حددنا نقاطاً محددة سنفقد أهم ميزة في هذا البحث ، وهي تنوع نقاط البحث بين جميع أطراف عملية البحث العلمي ، فإننا في حاجة إلى نقاط يطرحها العامل في مجال البحث الأكاديمي والتطبيقي التجريبي ، كما نحتاج إلى نقاط بحث من التنفيذيين الحكوميين ، والعاملين في المجال التطبيقي من شركات ومكاتب ، أتصور أن فرصة هذا البحث ذهبية في جلب آراء ومشاركات أفراد مجتمع مهني متكامل الجوانب قد يعبر عنه ملتقى المهندسين العرب بشكل جيد .

كما أن درجات وأساليب المشاركة مختلفة ، بين باحث يقدم ورقة عمل إلى مساهم برأي إلى مشارك في استبيان ، وقد يزخر بحث كهذا بمجموعة استبيانات في نقاط مختلفة . وأياً كان المشارك فليست صفة الباحث مقصورة على العاملين في المجال الأكاديمي فقط . 

لذلك فإنني أفضل أن نعطي فرصة لإدلاء الجميع بآرائهم ومشاركاتهم ، إلى أن نجد الوقت قد حان للتدخل وصياغة محتوى تفصيلي للبحث ، إلى جانب إدخال بعض الجوانب البحثية لاكتمال الجوانب المنهجية ، ومن ثم فقد تكون البداية جمع كافة نقاط البحث المقترحة من قبل المشاركين في هذا الموضوع بداية بكم والأخ جمال وبعض الأخوة المشاركين وإعادة طرحها مع مستجداتها كل إضيف جديد ، ومع استمرار طرح القضايا والآراء كما ورد بمشاركة المهندس محمود الحلواني فإنها تستثير الفكر في بلورة نقط بحث تضاف إلى الأخريات وهكذا 

وسأقوم بإذن الله وعونه بعد أيام عيد الفطر المبارك بتجميع تلك النقاط من خلال المشاركات وعرضها جملة واحدة مع طرح بعض الجوانب البحثية التي نحتاج فيها إلى مقترحات ومشاركات 

والأمر متداول بيننا ، فأرجو الإفادة برأيك فيما تقدم ، والله المستعان


----------



## نسمة النيل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

يبدو انني اخيرا سالحق في هذه المحطة بالركب ولن أضيف إلى من سبقوني في الردود في الأعلى (جزاهم الله خير) فقط كفوا ووفوا ولم يسعفني الزمن للمرور عليهم جميعا.. لكن اردت المشاركة في موضوع مثير للاهتمام والنقاش فيه

لعل هذا الموضوع يتداخل لحد ما مع الموضوع الذي شاركت به في الملتقي تحت عنوان عمارتنا بين النظرية والتطبيق فالعمارة تدور في محاور ثلاث وتتداخل مع بعضها البعض تداخلا قويا النظرية والنقد وآلية التنفيذ)​ 

محور النظرية أو المنهج وهو محور متعلق بالبحوث والأوراق العلمية وما شابه ذلك فموضوع البحث من البداية يجب أن يكون موضوع مجدي البحث فيه ومناقشته واختيار الموضوع لابد أن يخضع إلي تقييم من حيث قابليته للبحث فيه أم لا ومدي الحوجة الفعلية له وذلك يكمن في توجيه الجهات المسئولة عن ذلك ​ 

البحث أو النظرية لابد أن تخضع لتقييم ومناقشة البدائل الممكنة والمقترحات التي توصل إليها البحث وهنا يبرز لنا دور النقد في العمارة​ 

ثم تأتي مرحلة التنفيذ ( آلية التشريع ) موضوع نقاشنا وساقف عند بعض النقاط​ 

أولا: لا بد من توفير جهات تدعم وتمول هذه النظرية لتصبح واقعا معاشا وأظن أن الدول المتقدمة ما سبقونا إلا بهذا المحو وهو مفقود عندنا تماما​ 

ثانيا: اصطدام الباحث بالواقع الذي يجعله لا يري لثمرة جهده اثر تجعله يفر هاربا إلي دول أخري عسي ولعل أن يجد فيها ما يشفي غليله ويري نتاج بحثه واقعا وربما كان الغرض من الهجرة هو المكسب المادي ​ 

ثالثا: ما هو الهدف من هذا البحث بالنسبة للباحث اهو مكسب مادي أم مكانة اجتماعية أم مصلحة عامة ​ 
رابعا: قد يبحث الباحث عن موضوع مكرر لأنه لا يريد أن يبذل مجهود وبالتالي لا أهمية له وهذا الأمر يرتبط بمدي مسئولية الباحث أو لأنه مرتبط بالأمر الثالث


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخت د/نسمة النيل
شكرا لمرورك 
ويبدو ان التحاقك بموضوعاتنا ولو بعد الغياب قد زادها عمقا وتحديدا
يعجبني اسلوبك في التركيز على النقاط
ويشرفني انضمامك لنا في البحث وان نزيد تعاوننا في كافة المجالات
وارجو ان تقبليني صديقة لك
وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بداية، كل عام وأنتم بخير
وبعد،

أعتقد أن مشاركة أخونا العزيز د. فيصل الشريف قد أعطت دفعا قويا لموضوع البحث العلمي... ولا يسعنا إلاّ أن نشكر له ولإدارة الملتقى هذا التجاوب، غير المستغرب، والمتوقع منها دائما.

وربما نقول أن الكرة أصبحت في ملعبنا، فهاهي الإدارة تبادر إلى إنشاء قسم خاص بمجال البحوث والدراسات، وتوفر له كل أسباب النجاح، وما علينا إلاّ التوكل على الله، وتشمير سواعد البحث.

بالنسبة لملاحظتك أخي العزيز، د. فيصل، والمتعلقة بإبلاغك بمن يكون لهم الاحقية بالدخول والمشاركة في قسم البحوث والدراسات، فأنا أعتقد بأن كل من أضاف أو أثرى هذا الموضوع بشئ جديد، يستحق أن يمنح هذا الامتياز... أما الذين اكتفوا بمجرد الشكر، فنقدر لهم هذا الدعم والتحفيز، ونتوقع منهم في المستقبل مشاركات أكبر.


----------



## نسمة النيل (24 سبتمبر 2009)

دكتورة معمارية قال:


> الاخت د/نسمة النيل
> شكرا لمرورك
> ويبدو ان التحاقك بموضوعاتنا ولو بعد الغياب قد زادها عمقا وتحديدا
> يعجبني اسلوبك في التركيز على النقاط
> ...


 شكرا لك يا اختي الفاضله ويسعدني جدا ان تكوني صديقة لي وشكرا علي اضافة حرف الدال الي اسمي ولو انها كبيرة علي فانا في بداية الطريق لنيلها وانشاء الله بفضل جهدكم في احياء هذا الموضوع الذي قد يعني لي و لكل باحث الكثير


----------



## تامر محمد السيد (4 أكتوبر 2009)

هذه اول مشاركه لى فى الملتقى واشعر انه سوف يكون اشتراكى فيه مفيد انشاء الله فاءن كل الموضوعات مفيده


----------



## البــ ع ــد الثالث (7 أكتوبر 2009)

د. فيصل الشريف 
اوفيت واجزيت
وسط الهتاف لك حس مميز


----------



## الجدبائى (17 أكتوبر 2009)

سلامى لجميع الاحباء المشاركين اخوتى و اساتذتى ... اود ان اضيف امنيتى الى هذة الامنيات و هى امكانية عمل دراسات اثناء العمل . ليس بالضرورة ان يكون الشخص قريبا من الجامعة او متفرغ .


----------



## حسن مشهور (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الإخوة والأخوات الأفاضل
يبدو أن الأخ/ بومطر سد نِفسُكم وإكتفيـتم بهذا القدر ..أرجو أن أكون مخطـئاً .


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

بداية بارك الله فيك أخي حسن على اهتمامك، وأحب أن أطمأنك إلى أنه لم يسد نفسنا عن استكمال الحوار أحد، ومشاركات الأخ الكريم بومطر قيمة، حتى وإن شابها بعض الحدة.

القضية، أخي الكريم حسن، أننا انتقلنا للمرحلة التالية من الموضوع، وهي المباشرة في إنجاز بحث مشترك بعنوان " البحث العلمي وواقع العمارة العربية المعاصرة"، حيث قامت الإدارة مشكورة بفتح قسم خاص بالموضوع، وستتولى إدارة الملتقى فتح باب المشاركة فيه لمن تثبت جديته وقدرته على الإسهام في هذا البحث من خلال المشاركات التي تتم هنا" في هذا الموضوع".


----------



## راكين-هندسة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

زادكم الله في العلم درجات........


----------



## د. عماد (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ألاخت المعماريه والاخوة الافاضل
هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المجال وارجو المعذرة للغتي وذلك انني لم اكتب ومن زمن بعيد بالغربيه

البحث العلمي موضوع رائع ومهم جدا لنهضة اي امة
حيث ان كل الامم لم تنهض الا بالبخث العلمي والمواكب خطوه بخطوه للصناعة
حيث ان الشركات العملاقة والمصانع الكبيرة تعمل يد بيد مع الجامعات العالمية وهذا ما اعرفه هنا في المانيا حيث ان اغلبية الاساتذه الجامعيين يأخذون بعين الاعتبار في ابحاثهم او في المشاريع التي يتم طلبها من الطلبه في الدراسات العليا ما تحتاج له هذه الشركات او المصانع
ولذلك يكون الجهد مكثف ويصب في اناء واحد والى مصدر واحد في لنهاية
اعتقد ان الفوه الكبيرة بين الواقع العملي اي خارج جامعاتنا والتوجهات للاساتذه الجامعيين هي السبب في عدم الاستفادة المباشرة من كثير من الابحاث العلمية وايضا علامات التساءل الي تحيط بكثير من الابحاث وجدواها والى اين نريد ان نصل من خلالهاز

لذلك في اعتقادي ان الربط بين الواقع العملي خارج الصرح التعليمي اي الجامعة وبين الجامعات والاساتذة الجامعيين هي من اهم الخطوات التي تقف عقبة في التقدم
اقتراحي انشاء جمعية علمية تقوم بهذا الدور هي من اهم الخطوات التي ستساعد في تقدم البحث العلمي في الوطن العربي بشكل عام
ومع اطيب التحيات
د. عماد / المانيا


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (1 نوفمبر 2009)

نرحب بك د. عماد بيننا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب، فاعلا ومؤثرا، ونرحب أكثر بهذه المشاركة القيمة والإضافة المتميزة لمحاور النقاش التي تدور في هذا الموضوع.

بالنسبة لفكرة الجمعية، فهي فكرة جيدة لو تمّ تطبيقها ضمن دائرة البلد الواحد، أما ونحن مجموعة من الأعضاء لا يربطنا إلاّ واقع افتراضي وقبله أواصر الأخوة في الدين والعرق، فيبدو الموضوع أقرب للإستحالة منه للواقعية، إلاّ إذا كانت هذه الجمعية تدور أيضا في فلك الواقع الإفتراضي، والتنسيق يتم من خلال ربط أفكار الأعضاء بالمؤسسات الخاصة أو العامة، وهذا شبه متأتى في هذا الملتقى، والذي ينقصه هو الطريقة المثلى والعملية بين ما ينجزه الأعضاء هنا ويعرضونه من أفكار وأبحاث وبين تلك المؤسسات التي يهمها جدا أن تطبق وتدعم هذه البحوث والأفكار.

لا أنكر أن الغرب أقرب إلى تبني هذه الفكرة وتسويقها ودعمها ماديا ومعنويا، ولكن يبقى السؤال الحائر: 
لماذا تهاجر دائما أفكارنا ومشاريعنا لتصب رحالها في الأراضي الأوروبية وربما تطير لأبعد من ذلك وتعبر البحار والمحيطات لتستقر هناك في القارة الأمريكية الشمالية، ولا تجد لها أي موطئ قدم في أرضها الأم؟

الوقائع تؤكد دائما على أن الغرب يحرز سبق التقدم باستقطابه لخيرة أبنائنا وخلاصة عقولنا ومفكرينا... في حين تتخلف بلداننا بسوء تصرف من بعض حكامنا ومسؤولينا.*والسؤال الذي أحب أن أطرحه هنا:

هل يفعل بعض حكامنا هذا من باب الجهل وقلة الحيلة؟... أم بتدبير وسبق إصرار وتعمد؟ 

فإن كانت الإجابة الثانية، فلمصلحة من يفعلون ذلك؟ وكيف السبيل لتجاوز محنة البحث العلمي، إذا كان هناك إصرار على وأد كل محاولة للإرتقاء بالبحث العلمي ليواكب تطلعات الأمة ويسهم في نهضتها؟


----------



## خديجة صالح (1 نوفمبر 2009)

إخوتي الأفاضل، أخواتي الفضليات أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
أردت في أول مشاركة لي معكم أن أشكركم جزيل الشكر على الجهد الملحوظ الذي تبذلونه للارتقاء بالحوار في هذا الملتقى...
ولكي اكون في صلب الموضوع ارتأيت أن أرجئ تعليقي إلى حين قراءة كل ماجاء فيه ​


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحبا بك أيضا أختنا الكريمة خديجة صالح في ملتقى المهندسين العرب، ونرجو لك الفائدة التي تنشدينها من خلال انضمامك لهذا الملتقى، كما نتوقع منك بإذن الله تعالى وتوفيقه مشاركات قيمة تضاف لرصيده .


----------



## سهام معمر (4 نوفمبر 2009)

[font=&quot]السلام عليكم[/font]
[font=&quot]أعتقد أن المشكلة للأسف تكمن في الجامعة نفسها إذ ليس لديها خطط إستراتيجية في توجيه كوادرها و تعليم ما يحتاجه سوق العمل.[/font]​ [font=&quot]كيف يمكن أن يدرس تخصص ما في منطقة ليس بها مصانع أو شركات تمتص الفائض من طالبي العمل. هناك خلل في توزيع التخصصات عبر الجامعات.[/font]​ [font=&quot].من جهة أخرى, ما المانع إذا أحدث قسم خاص يكلف بالبحث عن الشركات التي ثريد تطوير منتجاتها بواسطة البحوث الجامعية, مقابل تمويل هذه البحوث مدة 3 سنوات. وبالتالي نضرب عصفورين بحجر واحد.[/font]​ [font=&quot]أولا: ضمان التمويل المادي للبحث العلمي [/font]​ [font=&quot]ثانيا: ضمان اندماج الطلبة الباحثين في الميدان العملي [/font]​ [font=&quot]وبالتالي قد يجد الباحث عملا في الشركة نفسها أو يعود للجامعة للتدريس وقد كسب خبرة عملية عالية المستوى تؤهله لأعلي الدرجات, كما يفيد بها طلبته.[/font]​


----------



## عاشق السهر (2 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر للأخوه جميعا على تفاعلهم


----------



## مستريورك (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي هذة المعلومات 

حفظك الله


----------



## palnet2007 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## تنقا (6 ديسمبر 2009)

والله مشكورييين كتيير وربنا يحفظكم ويزيدكم علم


----------



## رانيا عزت (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا عضوة جديده بالمنتدي - وفي نفس الوقت مهندسة معمارية أقوم باعداد رسالة دكتوراه في ذات الموضوع الذي طرحته مشاركاتكم وهي عن حال البحث العلمي المعماري .
ولايمكن لحضراتكم تصور مدي المعاناة التي الاقيها في سبيل تجميع المادة العلمية لهذا الموضوع مع أننا جميعا ندرك أبعاده ومؤثراته وانعكاساته علي جميع مناحي الحياة.
وهذه مشكلة جديدة تضاف لما سبق ،وهي قلة النشر والتاليف في البحث العلمي في العالم العربي وبخاصة في مجال العمارة ،فبرجاء التكرم من سيادتكم في حال توافرت أي معلومات عن :-
-البحث العلمي المعماري في الغرب.
-البحث العلمي المعماري في العالم العربي( مشاكله-مؤثراته- الحلول).
بارسالها لي علي البريد الالكتروني:
[email protected]

ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## مملكه الحريه (17 يناير 2010)

عندك حق فالتنفيز شبة معدوم فالبحوث ليس لها اهمية فى بلدنا وليس فقط بحوث المعمار بل اى بحوث


----------



## hananfadi (3 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا تسلموااااااااااا


----------



## Dana89 (3 مارس 2010)

مشكووررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## بودة18 (4 مارس 2010)

موضوع ررررررائع جدا جدا دكتورة وجزاكى الله خيرا وفعلا حال المجتمع اصبح صعب جدا ولو جاء رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم لبكى احر البكاء لحالنا هذا بس بردوا لازم نغير من نفسنا وفى بتنا علشان يبدا التغير اكيد هيعد وقت طويل بس نسعى وربنا هيوفقنا وربنا مبيضيعش عمل حد ابدا انا نفسى مع انى طالب بشوف كل يوم ظلم من المعيدين والدكاترة والطلبة واكون زعلان جدا الاقى غيرى من الطلاب المعيدين يرسمولهم المشروع وانا تعبان طول الترم وفى الاخر يطلعوا الاوائل وبيجيلى فى توزيع المعيدين فى التصميم اسوا المعيدين ومعرفش اعمل اية بس اعد مع نفسى واعرف ان ربنا موجود وبسعى وفى الاخر اطلع من الاوائل فى المشروع بس التامن وهم الاول والثانى والثالث وبحس بظلم جدا والترم دة جالى معيدة سيئة وجالهم معيدة ممتازة رسمت لهم البلانات وانا مش عارفة اعمل حاجة حاسس انى ضايع بس ربنا موجود وعادل ورحيم وخلى عندك امل وثقة فى ربنا كتير


----------



## د.سعد الجميلي (1 أبريل 2010)

زملائي واساتذتي الكرام....هنالك مشكلة حقيقية في هذا المجال وهي مشكلة اخلاقية قد تبدو قصدية وقد تكون لاكن هنالك تداعيات لهذه المشكلة تنعكس على مصداقية ومنهجية التعليم ومدى اسهامه في الارتقاء بالمجتمعات العربية على المستويات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والعمرانية والثقافية والعلمية ويبدو من خلال متابعاتي لالية عمل المؤسسات العراقية ومدى اسهامها في تردي وتخلف العراق في هذا المجال يمكن حصرها في النقاط التالية:
1.لاتوجد منهجية جادة في اعتماد البحوث والدراسات من قبل مؤسسات الدولة خاصة اذا لم تكن موجهة بشكل صحيح نحو حل مشكلة معينة قابلة للتطبيق.
2.لم يتم توظيف التوصيات النهائية لاي بحث او دراسة كونها تفتقر الى الية محددة للتطبيق خاصة وان مؤسساتنا لاتبذل اي جهد في هذا المجال.
3.لكون مؤسسات الدولة هي قطاع عام فهي خالية من اي ابداع او اضافة او جهد متميز من قبل كوادرها.
4.وجود فجوة معرفية وتباين معرفي بين الدراسات الحديثة وماتربى وشاب عليه البعض في مؤسساتنا.
5.لجوء المسؤولين الى العموميات والى التصريحات الرنانة لارضاء اسيادهم واستخدام اساليب خاصة بذلك.
6.الامية العلمية السائدة في مؤسساتنا.
7.عدم الاستقرار السياسي يفسح المجال الى كثير من الفجوات اضافة الى القناعة بعدم التغيير.
8.معظم البحوث المعمارية والفنية هي بحوث نظرية وفلسفية قد لايكون لها منهجيات قابلة للتطبيق.
9.عدم قدرة الجامعات على التنسيق بينها وبين دوائر الدولة في تحديد ماهية البحوث ومدى الحاجة اليها.
10.ضعف القيادات في هرم السلطة من استيعاب حجم المشكلة والزام دوائر الدولة بالتعاون مع المؤسسات التعليمية.
11.نحن في العراق رغم الدمار والحصار والفساد الاداري والمالي لازلنا نطبخ حصى في جامعاتنا ودوائر ومؤتمرات الدولة.
12.في العراق امكانية هائلة لتطبيق البحوث والدراسات كوننا ارض خصبة لكل مشاكل الارض لكننا لازلنا نهدر المال العام باقامة مؤتمرات وجلب الاجانب لالقاء بحوث نحن بامكاننا القيام بها كوننا اعرف بمشاكلنا والتنالي تكون التوصيات نظرية في المؤتمرات ومنها المؤتمر البائس لامانة بغداد الخاص بالحفاظ على مراكز المدن التاريخية والتي كانت فيها البحوث والمحاضرات بعيدة كل البعد عن الواقع العمراني وتردي مراكز المدن.
13.انا كباحث معماري واكاديمي ارى في البحوث والدراسات الاجنبية بانها واقعية وفيها ابداع وتوظيف لجهود الطلبة واشراكهم بشكل جدي في ايجاد الحلول للمشاكل الفعلية في المجتمع.
14.المشكلة في البحوث والدراسات العربية بانها تبحث عن مشكلة افتراضية وتوجد لها الخلول،مثل السياسيين العرب الذين يبحثون دائما عن خصم ليعلقوا عليه مشاكلهم وخيبتهم والتهرب من واجباتهم.
15.عد قدرة الاساتذة والمشرفين على توجيه البحوث وتوظيف خبراتهم في هذا المجال وترك الطالب الذي عادة تكون معلوماته فقيرة يتخبط في ايجاد مشكلة ليبحث فيها وليحصل على الشهادة.
16.واخيرا المشكلة تكمن في المنظومات السياشية القائمة ومدى قدرتها على استثمار الموارد البشرية للمجتمع وتوجيهها.

وهنالك الكثير والكثير والحرقة في البلعوم وسنبقى نتحسر ونلوم انفسنا على بؤسنا وسبقتنا اجيال ملئت القبور وهي حبلى بالافكار والابداع لكن ماذا نفعل فالعيب فينا والجهل فينا والبؤس فينا ونقص في الدين والايمان فينا فنحن لم نتعلم من ديننا والاثقافتنا ولاحضارتنا ولا حتى في نقل المعلومات من الاخر لنسعد شعبنا.


----------



## حسن مشهور (14 أبريل 2010)

الإخوة والأخوات الكرام
بعد التحية
ترى إلى ماذا إنتهى البحث ؟ وهل إستطـعنا الخروج به للتفـعـيل ؟
سؤال يتردد بعد أن حجب الموضوع عن العامة لفترة طويلة (على خلفية.. داري على شمعتك تِـئِـيد) ، 
وفجأة .. أعيد طرح الموضوع دونما تعلـيق !!
سبق وأن إدعيت بأن الأخ/ بومطر له يد في الموضوع .. رغم نفي الأخ/ جمال اللافي

منه لله إللي في بالي

مع الإعتذار للدكتورة ، والدكتور ، والأخ/ جمال​


----------



## الشهراني محمد (22 مارس 2011)

عاجل جدا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اساتذتي زملائي كل من يشارك في هذا المنتدى العلمي احييكم وشاكر لكم ولجهدكم التي تعم بالنفع انشاء الله على العموم انا طالب في الهندسة المعمارية ومطلوب مني بحث علمي في العمارة وليس لدي خبرة في ذلك قرأت عنكم وعن كلامكم في البحوث ولاكن لم اجد اي بحث لكي استفيد من طريقة البحث او موضوع يساعدني على البحث ارجو من لدية اي معلومات عن البحوث يبلغني عن ذلك على ايميلي [email protected]ولكم عني جزيل الشكر


----------

